# Canyon Modelle 2018



## Waterkant-bayer (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es schon Gerüchte oder eine Bekanntgabe, wann die 2018er Modelle präsentiert werden?
Zur Eurobike?

Ich spekuliere darauf,  ob sich an dem Rad viel ändert:
*ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 9.0 AERO*

Danke!


----------



## Sauron1977 (4. Juli 2017)

Nichts bekannt bisher.
Hoffentlich endlich das Neuron CF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

Vermutlich um die gleiche Zeit wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Kiefer (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Vermutlich um die gleiche Zeit wie jedes Jahr.



Die dann wäre....wann... ?


----------



## Cubie (4. Juli 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Die dann wäre....wann... ?



So Ende August / Anfang September im Dunstkreis der Eurobike.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

Müsste ich aus den alten Einträgen im Forum raussuchen. Schafft ihr auch.


----------



## Kiefer (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Müsste ich aus den alten Einträgen im Forum raussuchen. Schafft ihr auch.



Recht hast Du....hab mal geguckt, Neuheiten 2017 gab es schon am 12.07.16 im Netz.
(Auch hier im Forum)


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Recht hast Du....hab mal geguckt, Neuheiten 2017 gab es schon am 12.07.16 im Netz.
> (Auch hier im Forum)


Nach dem ersten Post im Wartezimmerthread zum Strive CF 2015 scheint es erst im Oktober bestellbar gewesen zu sein.
Schwankt also doch grob von August bist Oktober.


----------



## Kiefer (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Post im Wartezimmerthread zum Strive CF 2015 scheint es erst im Oktober bestellbar gewesen zu sein.
> Schwankt also doch grob von August bist Oktober.



Jap, vorgestellt werden die Modelle wohl etwas früher, bis sie dann in den Shop landen dauert noch etwas länger.


----------



## Velo-X (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Post im Wartezimmerthread zum Strive CF 2015 scheint es erst im Oktober bestellbar gewesen zu sein.
> Schwankt also doch grob von August bist Oktober.



Das Strive CF 2015 war schon im Juni 2014 bestellbar.
Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen - meine Bestellbestätigung war vom 13.06.2014.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## All_mtn (5. Juli 2017)

Was meint ihr, welche Modelle werden aufgefrischt ?
Ich gehe stark davon aus dass ein neues Spectral sowie ein neues Neuron und ein neues Lux kommt.
Das Strive könnte vermutlich noch eine Saison unverändert bleiben.
Spectral und Neuron /Nerve waren jetzt jeweils ca. 4 Jahre unverändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Juli 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Das Strive CF 2015 war schon im Juni 2014 bestellbar.
> Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen - meine Bestellbestätigung war vom 13.06.2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, dann war mein Post mit "gleiche Zeit wie jedes Jahr" doch eher Schmarrn.  

Hatte mir eingebildet es wäre immer nach der Eurobike gewesen.


----------



## bartos0815 (5. Juli 2017)

ich schätze lux kommt neu, eventl. ein 29er trail fully. ganz sicher kommen wird was auf dem e mtb sektor.
ganz sicher nicht kommen wird was im plus sektor und nichts neues beim fat bike.


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2017)

Das Speci kommt wieder in 29"...
Das Neuron wird es leider nicht in Carbon geben...

Stand von vor 8 Wochen...


----------



## vori2003 (9. Juli 2017)

Hoffentlich gibt es ein 27.5+ Hardtail.
Finde ich einfach entspannt zu fahren und einfach zu warten.
Bitte in Carbon


----------



## Jurriaan (17. Juli 2017)

Ware auf der EBMD17 keine neue Canyon's?


----------



## bartos0815 (17. Juli 2017)

Jurriaan schrieb:


> Ware auf der EBMD17 keine neue Canyon's?


nein, nachzulesen auf der von dir verlinkten homepage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henning W (20. Juli 2017)

Die WMN Modelle RR/MTB sollen in 2018 zum Teil spezifische WMN Geo's bekommen. Bisher wird da nur mit den Vorbauten/Lenker angepasst. Campagnolo Disc kommt an den RR noch nicht in 2018.


----------



## Waterkant-bayer (20. Juli 2017)

Ein Traum wäre wenn das ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 9.0 AERO eine elektrische Schaltung bekäme....


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> Die WMN Modelle RR/MTB sollen in 2018 zum Teil spezifische WMN Geo's bekommen. Bisher wird da nur mit den Vorbauten/Lenker angepasst. Campagnolo Disc kommt an den RR noch nicht in 2018.



Die Gabel hat einen anderen Tune und das Oberrohr verläuft flacher bei den 2017er WMN MTB Modellen. Als auch hier ist schon die GEO angepaßt.


----------



## Berschbobb (23. Juli 2017)

Denkt ihr die neuen Modelle werden in Kürze nach dem großen Breakaway Sale auf der Homepage vorgestellt?
Ich hoffe schwer auf ein neues Neuron und ein Exceed mit Boost Hinterbau.


----------



## firstmanonbike (23. Juli 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> und ein Exceed mit Boost Hinterbau.



Wofür?

Was soll es dann besser können?


----------



## Berschbobb (23. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wofür?
> 
> Was soll es dann besser können?


Ist halt mittlerweile einfach Standard.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wofür?
> 
> Was soll es dann besser können?



Irgendwann kommt Shimano und nutzt die 6mm mehr und bietet eine 13fach  
Außerdem ist es günstiger einen Systemlaufradsatz mit komplett boost zu bekommen anstelle nur vorne boost und hinten normal.

Gibt also Optionen in der Zukunft die man damit ermöglichen kann...wers braucht...


----------



## fauXpa5 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich hoffe ja auf ein 29er mit 130mm a la BMC Speedfox und vielleicht der GX Eagle. Und wenn dann auch wieder so geile Lackierungen dabei sind hätte ich mich vermutlich entschieden. Keine Ahnung wie wahrscheinlich das o.g. ist.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (26. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf ein 29er mit 130mm a la BMC Speedfox und vielleicht der GX Eagle. Und wenn dann auch wieder so geile Lackierungen dabei sind hätte ich mich vermutlich entschieden. Keine Ahnung wie wahrscheinlich das o.g. ist.



genau das! Für mich bitte gerne mit boos und metrisch. Und einem schön langen haubtrahmen, die kettenstreben medium bitte!


----------



## Twenty9er (26. Juli 2017)

Waterkant-bayer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es schon Gerüchte oder eine Bekanntgabe, wann die 2018er Modelle präsentiert werden?
> Zur Eurobike?
> ...



Das* ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 9.0 AERO *kam diese Jahr erst ganz neu raus. Das Modell 2018 hat dann die neue Ultegra und evtl. neue Farben. Die Laufräder bleiben denke ich bei Mavic. Im Großen und Ganzen wird sich kaum etwas ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waterkant-bayer (26. Juli 2017)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Das* ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 9.0 AERO *kam diese Jahr erst ganz neu raus. Das Modell 2018 hat dann die neue Ultegra und evtl. neue Farben. Die Laufräder bleiben denke ich bei Mavic. Im Großen und Ganzen wird sich kaum etwas ändern.





OK.  Danke. Dann lohnt es sich ja fast nächstes Jahr das VorjahresM


Twenty9er schrieb:


> Das* ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 9.0 AERO *kam diese Jahr erst ganz neu raus. Das Modell 2018 hat dann die neue Ultegra und evtl. neue Farben. Die Laufräder bleiben denke ich bei Mavic. Im Großen und Ganzen wird sich kaum etwas ändern.



Danke für die Info


----------



## Ministry87 (27. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte gern ein 29er Neuron...
Wie steht ihr dazu?

Ist 2018 etwas spektakuläres Neues zu erwarten?
Ein Komponenten Upgrade auf "2018" wäre mir recht egal... Interessant wäre, wenn sich am Rahmen etwas tut.


----------



## cast0r (27. Juli 2017)

...es kommt ein carbon-crosser


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. Juli 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein 29er Neuron...
> Wie steht ihr dazu?
> 
> Ist 2018 etwas spektakuläres Neues zu erwarten?
> Ein Komponenten Upgrade auf "2018" wäre mir recht egal... Interessant wäre, wenn sich am Rahmen etwas tut.


Geistert bei mir auch im Kopf rum. War in diesem Sale schon drauf und dran beim 29er Neuron zuzuschlagen. Aber da die neuen Modelle ja jetzt bald kommen sollten und es aufgrund des Alters des Modells vielleicht beim Neuron etwas neues gibt, warte ich noch und spekuliere darauf, mir dann ein 2017er 29er Neuron im Outlet zu holen, falls 2018 nichts besonderes bringt.


----------



## Ministry87 (27. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Geistert bei mir auch im Kopf rum. War in diesem Sale schon drauf und dran beim 29er Neuron zuzuschlagen. Aber da die neuen Modelle ja jetzt bald kommen sollten und es aufgrund des Alters des Modells vielleicht beim Neuron etwas neues gibt, warte ich noch und spekuliere darauf, mir dann ein 2017er 29er Neuron im Outlet zu holen, falls 2018 nichts besonderes bringt.



Prinzipiell ja, aber schwarz in L und XL ist jetzt schon vergriffen....
Fraglich ob es im Outlet noch was geben wird.

Frage zur Historie:
Für mich war die Änderung Nerve --> Neuron schon ein gewisser Sprung. Ist hier am Rahmen was passiert?
Sind denn größere Dinge zu erwarten?


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2017)

Ich erwarte Boost am Neuron. Carbon eher nicht.


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. Juli 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, aber schwarz in L und XL ist jetzt schon vergriffen....
> Fraglich ob es im Outlet noch was geben wird.
> 
> Frage zur Historie:
> ...


Mich interessiert ja das metallic-grüne in L. Aktuell gibt es das noch. Aber finanziell ist es für mich aktuell vernünftiger noch zu warten, selbst wenn ich dann den Rabatt nicht mehr auf die 2017er Modelle bekomme bzw. die dann weg sind. Bekomme aber erst in 2 Monaten endlich volles Gehalt 

Wenn ich das hier im Forum richtig verstanden habe, folgen die Neuron Modelle ja nicht dem Trend der anderen Hersteller was die Geometrie angeht. Keine Ahnung, ob da am Rahmen noch was gemacht wird (oder überhaupt).

EDIT: Hab jetzt gerade mal auf der Homepage von der Eurobike geguckt. Da steht Canyon NICHT im Markenverzeichnis und auch nicht im Ausstellerverzeichnis. Da werden die neuen Modelle also nicht vorgestellt?!


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (30. Juli 2017)

Gibt es mittlerweile denn schon mal eine ungefähre Angabe, wann die 2018er MTB Modelle vorgestellt werden könnten? Glaubt ihr, dass es dennoch vor oder während der Eurobike passieren wird, wenn die ersten Hersteller so langsam Ihr neues Lineup vorstellen?


----------



## Waterkant-bayer (30. Juli 2017)

xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile denn schon mal eine ungefähre Angabe, wann die 2018er MTB Modelle vorgestellt werden könnten? Glaubt ihr, dass es dennoch vor oder während der Eurobike passieren wird, wenn die ersten Hersteller so langsam Ihr neues Lineup vorstellen?



Hat überhaupt schon ein Hersteller was enthüllt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xYJJ_Ox (30. Juli 2017)

Waterkant-bayer schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt schon ein Hersteller was enthüllt?


Radon, Cube, Transaktion, Santa Cruz... So langsam sickert ja überall was durch...


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2017)

Speci, Cdale...


----------



## allypone (31. Juli 2017)

Ich wünsche mir ein neues superleichtes LUX CF 29" mit boost Standard, so dass ich mir einen zweiten Radsatz mit 27,5 Plus Reifen zulegen könnte. Je nach Bedarf könnte ich die schnellen 29" Race Reifen (Marathon Race) oder die spaßigen 27,5" Plus Reifen (Trails, Alpentour) fahren.


----------



## Beebob (1. August 2017)

Ich habe heute die neue Bike bekommen. In einem Sonderheft werden alle neuen Bikes von div. Hersteller vorgestellt. Von Canyon ist nur das neue Kinderbike und 2 Rennradmodelle zu sehen. Was ist bei Canyon los? Wollen die nicht oder haben die nichts neues in der Pipeline?
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass Canyon keinen neuen Konstrukteur für Lutz Scheffer gefunden hat und jetzt erst einmal nichts gravierend neues mehr konstruiert wurde?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2017)

Iiiieh, da über mir ist gerade der Zapfhahn mit Unsinn nicht zugedreht worden, kann den mal. bitte jemand ordentlich schließen?! Danke.


----------



## __U3__ (3. August 2017)

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das Strive 2018 aussieht, das ist eines der wenigen Bikes auf dem zettel für einen Enduro-Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (3. August 2017)

Mit 99% kommt n neu überarbeitetes Lux/ oder was mit neuem Namen im Bereich Race fully. Hab im Koblenzer Stadtwald n Prototyp fahren sehen von Canyon mit neuem Rahmen und racefully. Außerdem war Erik kleinhans in Koblenz (teamfahrer von topeak ergon) und hat eine strava Aktivität hochgeladen wo er schreibt dass er auf ner neuen "super fast Race machine" saß und hat n paar Tage später in seinem Blog geschrieben dass Canyon sie Anfang 2018 veröffentlicht. Da das exceed recht neu ist müsste es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn es kein neues Lux ist.


----------



## Mibra (3. August 2017)

Ein Lux wird mit Sicherheit kommen, beim Strive bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Von der Geo her sind sie noch immer gut dabei und könnten es noch ein Jahr lang ziehen. Spectral und Neuron sind ebenfalls Kandidaten. Ich befürchte aber fast das man sich auf den E-Bike Markt konzentrieren wird da man hier aktuell am meisten Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## TAILor (4. August 2017)

wie wärs denn mit nem Strive Pinion


----------



## All_mtn (5. August 2017)

Beim Neuron und beim Spectral vermute ich auch das neue Modelle kommen, sprich neuer Rahmen mit "aktuellen" Standards.
Beim Strive gehe ich auch davaon aus dass es noch eine weitere Saison unverändert bleibt.


----------



## b-o-b (5. August 2017)

... also ich denke gerade beim Neuron und beim Spectral ist eine Änderung nicht dringend notwendig. Beide Bikes räumen immer wieder aktuelle Preise ab, wieso sollten die da was ändern.
Das Neuron hat dieses Jahr noch einen neuen Namen bekommen, da sehe ich zusätzlich keine Not.

Aber nix genaues weiss man ;-)

Viele Grüße
Bob


----------



## Jurriaan (5. August 2017)

Beebob schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die neue Bike bekommen. In einem Sonderheft werden alle neuen Bikes von div. Hersteller vorgestellt. Von Canyon ist nur das neue Kinderbike und 2 Rennradmodelle zu sehen. Was ist bei Canyon los? Wollen die nicht oder haben die nichts neues in der Pipeline?
> Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass Canyon keinen neuen Konstrukteur für Lutz Scheffer gefunden hat und jetzt erst einmal nichts gravierend neues mehr konstruiert wurde?


Ware der neue Cube Bikes dabei?


----------



## Beebob (6. August 2017)

Cube Anfragen - gehören hier nicht!


----------



## bikesetsfire (7. August 2017)

Ich war am Wochenende bei Canyon und habe mit einem Verkäufer über neue Bikes gesprochen.
Angeblich wird sich am Spectral ein bisschen was ändern. Da ich wirklich kein Experte bin, bitte alles mit Vorsicht genießen.
Er hatte was davon gesagt, dass sich an der Geometrie der Hinterbaukinematik was ändert. Damit soll es auch möglich sein Dämpfer zu verbauen die vorher nicht möglich waren... ein Model von RockShox wurde genannt. Im Großen und Ganzen sollen die Änderungen am Spectral aber überschaubar sein und für den Durchschnittsbiker wohl wenig spürbar im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Bikes. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man mit den neuen Spectrals wohl auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr rechnen was die Verfügbarkeit angeht...
Alles ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Scotty_Genius (8. August 2017)

Sprich das spectral wird wohl einfach auf metric dämpfer angepasst und kommt dann wohl mit rs deluxe...


----------



## filiale (8. August 2017)

und das speci wird boost bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (8. August 2017)

also fassen wir zusammen:
nachfolger lux
speci mit metric, trunnion mount, boost
neuron eventl. auch metric, boost
dazu e bike


----------



## jimmy_bod (8. August 2017)

Hat das Spectral nicht schon Boost?
Das 5.0 EX hat es zumindest.


----------



## Mibra (8. August 2017)

Wenn dann nur die Gabel, der Rahmen hat noch kein Boost.


----------



## DMLRUS (10. August 2017)

Bitte nicht steinigen! 

Warum muss jedes Jahr neue Modelle entwickelt  (angeboten) werden? 

Ich kaufen mir lieber ein funktionierendes Bike und lass dem hersteller ausreichend Zeit vernünftiges Produkt zu entwickeln.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. August 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Beim Neuron und beim Spectral vermute ich auch das neue Modelle kommen, sprich neuer Rahmen mit "aktuellen" Standards.
> Beim Strive gehe ich auch davaon aus dass es noch eine weitere Saison unverändert bleibt.



Die neuen Modelle von Strive und Spectral werden erst etwa im Spätsommer/Herbst 2018 vorgestellt. Die aktuellen Modelle werden also noch eine weitere Saison angeboten. Warum auch nicht? Sind nach wie vor sehr gute Bikes.

Beim Spectral wird sich etwas Entscheidendes an der Dämpferposition ändern.  Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, dass das nächste Spectral vorne und hinten 150 mm Federweg bekommt. Und bitte, bitte einen kürzeren Lenkkopf in Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (11. August 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Bitte nicht steinigen!
> 
> Warum muss jedes Jahr neue Modelle entwickelt  (angeboten) werden?
> 
> Ich kaufen mir lieber ein funktionierendes Bike und lass dem hersteller ausreichend Zeit vernünftiges Produkt zu entwickeln.



Naja, ein Hersteller erneuert ja selten jedes jahr das ganze Sortiment. üblicherweise hat so eine bike Generation schon so 3-4 jahre lebenszyklus. Da aber ein Hersteller wie Canyon > 10 verschiedene räder anbietet kommt logischerweis jedes jahr was neues raus. Ausserdem wollen die Entwickler ja nicht nur Däumchen drehen. Auch Marketing technisch ist es natürlich interessant immer was neues zu bieten zu haben.

Du als Konsument kannst ja selber bestimmen, ob du immer das neueste haben musst oder auch ein bike kaufen willst, dass schon 2-3 jahre am markt ist. Und falls ein bike für dich zu wenig durchdacht ist nach 3 jahren gibt's ja noch liteville


----------



## filiale (11. August 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle von Strive und Spectral werden erst etwa im Spätsommer/Herbst 2018 vorgestellt. Die aktuellen Modelle werden also noch eine weitere Saison angeboten. Warum auch nicht? Sind nach wie vor sehr gute Bikes.



Was meinst Du mit "Die aktuellen Modelle werden also noch eine weitere Saison angeboten" ? Hast Du Dir sagen lassen daß die aktuellen Modelle 1:1 noch im Jahr 2018 angeboten werden und es erst 2019 eine Änderung geben soll ? Dann bräuchte man auch nach der EB 2017 diesen Herbst die "neuen 2019er" Modelle nicht vorstellen. Denn neue Modelle werden in der Regel immer 3-6 Monate vorher vorgestellt und nicht 1,5 Jahre.



Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Beim Spectral wird sich etwas Entscheidendes an der Dämpferposition ändern.  Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, dass das nächste Spectral vorne und hinten 150 mm Federweg bekommt. Und bitte, bitte einen kürzeren Lenkkopf in Rahmengröße L.



Dämperposition oder einfach nur ein metrischer Dämpfer ?
Lenkkopf mit Negativvorbau ist ja kein Problem und sieht auch noch schick-agressiv aus.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. August 2017)

zu 1: Wie ich schrieb: "Die neuen Modelle werden erst 2018 vorgestellt." Also für die Saison 2019. Das aktuelle Spectral und das aktuelle Strive werden nach dem, was ich gehört habe, noch die gesamte 2018er Saison in der derzeitigen Form angeboten.

zu 2: Die Einbauposition des Dämpfers wird sich ändern. Ergo wird es für 2019 einen komplett neuen Rahmen geben.


----------



## MysticT (11. August 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> zu 1: Wie ich schrieb: "Die neuen Modelle werden erst 2018 vorgestellt." Also für die Saison 2019. Das aktuelle Spectral und das aktuelle Strive werden nach dem, was ich gehört habe, noch die gesamte 2018er Saison in der derzeitigen Form angeboten.
> 
> zu 2: Die Einbauposition des Dämpfers wird sich ändern. Ergo wird es für 2019 einen komplett neuen Rahmen geben.



Gut, macht ja auch Sinn.
Eine Modellpflege für die Specis wird es doch sicher trotzdem geben, zB die 2018er PIKE und die GX 1x12 statt der 1x11 für die EX Modelle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. August 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Gut, macht ja auch Sinn.
> Eine Modellpflege für die Specis wird es doch sicher trotzdem geben, zB die 2018er PIKE und die GX 1x12 statt der 1x11 für die EX Modelle, oder?



Davon gehe ich auch aus. Alles andere würde keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## filiale (11. August 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Gut, macht ja auch Sinn.
> Eine Modellpflege für die Specis wird es doch sicher trotzdem geben, zB die 2018er PIKE und die GX 1x12 statt der 1x11 für die EX Modelle, oder?



Ich rechne schon mit einer Ausstattungsänderung. Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun.

Wenn es stimmt das Canyon weder boost noch sonstige Änderungen vornimmt entspricht das schon noch ihrer bisherigen Philosophie...Canyon schaut immer erstmal wie sich standards (boost , metric) entwickeln und beobachtet den Markt. Und kommen dann verzögert mit einem großen erfolgreichen Modell.

Eventuell hängt das auch mit den neuen E Bikes zusammen. Da wären Modelländerungen plus das E Bike einfach zuviel für den Laden. Und der US Markt wartet ja auch noch darauf bedient zu werden. Die Jungs kommen ja jetzt schon mit dem Service nicht hinterher. Eine neue Modellpalette würde ihnen vermutlich komplett die Hosen ausziehen.


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. August 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Gut, macht ja auch Sinn.
> Eine Modellpflege für die Specis wird es doch sicher trotzdem geben, zB die 2018er PIKE und die GX 1x12 statt der 1x11 für die EX Modelle, oder?



1x12 ist ja bereits beim z.B. EX 7.0 verbaut. Pike auch - welches Modell kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MysticT (12. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> 1x12 ist ja bereits beim z.B. EX 7.0 verbaut. Pike auch - welches Modell kann ich nicht sagen.



Nein, ich meinte das 2018er Update der PIKE und 1x12 in der preiswerten (und meiner Meinung nach von der Schaltperformance völlig ausreichenden) GX Variante. Gewicht ist ne andere Sache 
PIKE: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/13/rockshox-pike-rct3-2018-test/ 
1x12 GX: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/08/sram-gx-eagle-test/


----------



## Henning W (12. August 2017)

https://gearpatrol.com/2017/04/04/leaked-canyon-inflite-cf-slx-images/


----------



## Juuro (12. August 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> https://gearpatrol.com/2017/04/04/leaked-canyon-inflite-cf-slx-images/


Schick! 
Aber: Keine VCLS-Stütze mehr? Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow91 (13. August 2017)

Das Inflite CF SLX wird scheinbar morgen präsentiert. 
Siehe Facebook-Seite von Canyon.


----------



## chkimsim (14. August 2017)

Gibt es tatsächlich ab heute in 3 Varianten zu kaufen - schön ist aber anders. Die "2018er" Inflite ALs haben sie mit einem anderen DT Swiss Laufradsatz ausgestattet, sonst kann ich keine Änderung sehen. Das 9.0 Pro Race fällt weg. 2017er gibt es gar keine mehr...


----------



## Juuro (14. August 2017)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Gibt es tatsächlich ab heute in 3 Varianten zu kaufen - schön ist aber anders.


Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hübsch. Ich wunder mich selbst etwas darüber, normalerweise finde ich Räder mit "unnötigen" Biegungen nicht so dolle, aber das neue Inflite ist das aus irgend einem Grund eine Ausnahme.

Was mich wundert, ist, dass die VCLS-Stütze nirgends mehr verwendet wird. Soll deren Funktion jetzt komplett der Carbon-Rahmen übernehmen? Aber das Exceed gibt's ja auch mit VCLS 2, trotz Carbon-Rahmen.


----------



## filiale (14. August 2017)

das exceed ist ja noch baujahr 2017.erstmal warten was 2018 bringt.


----------



## firstmanonbike (14. August 2017)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Gibt es tatsächlich ab heute in 3 Varianten zu kaufen - schön ist aber anders. Die "2018er" Inflite ALs haben sie mit einem anderen DT Swiss Laufradsatz ausgestattet, sonst kann ich keine Änderung sehen. Das 9.0 Pro Race fällt weg. 2017er gibt es gar keine mehr...



Bei den AL's sind auch einfachere Stützen drin...


----------



## Waeco-11 (15. August 2017)

Ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen. Weil ich mir ein Spectral AL 7.0 kaufen möchte. Die Dame am Telefon meinte das Ende September Anfang Oktober die neuen Modelle kommen werden. Sie konnte ( wollte ) mir aber nicht sagen was sich ändert. Sie meinte noch das die Restbestände dann im Factory Outlet günstiger verkauft werden.
Das Spectral wird mein erstes Fully. Was glaubt Ihr, lohnt es sich zu warten? oder wird das für mich als Anfänger keinen Unterschied machen.
Danke Gruß Christian


----------



## fauXpa5 (15. August 2017)

Waeco-11 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen. Weil ich mir ein Spectral AL 7.0 kaufen möchte. Die Dame am Telefon meinte das Ende September Anfang Oktober die neuen Modelle kommen werden. Sie konnte ( wollte ) mir aber nicht sagen was sich ändert. Sie meinte noch das die Restbestände dann im Factory Outlet günstiger verkauft werden.
> Das Spectral wird mein erstes Fully. Was glaubt Ihr, lohnt es sich zu warten? oder wird das für mich als Anfänger keinen Unterschied machen.
> Danke Gruß Christian



Hat Sie allgemein gesagt, dass die neuen Modelle kommen werden oder ging es um das Spectral im speziellen?

Wenn du das Geld jetzt hast, deine Größe und Farbe verfügbar ist, spricht ja nichts dagegen es noch zu bestellen. Weiß grad nicht, wie die Liefersituation aussieht, aber dann könntest du evtl. noch dieses Jahr fahren. Bei den Neuen wohl nicht.
Nur schade um den Rabatt, den es bis vor 2 Wochen für mehrere Wochen gab.
Ansonsten kannst du natürlich abwarten und die neuen Modelle erst anschauen. Vielleicht interessieren dich die Neuerungen nicht und du kaufst dir dann eh das alte Modell im Outlet. Da ist dann nur die Frage, ob deine Größe noch verfügbar ist.


----------



## Stefanambass (15. August 2017)

Waeco-11 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen. Weil ich mir ein Spectral AL 7.0 kaufen möchte. Die Dame am Telefon meinte das Ende September Anfang Oktober die neuen Modelle kommen werden. Sie konnte ( wollte ) mir aber nicht sagen was sich ändert. Sie meinte noch das die Restbestände dann im Factory Outlet günstiger verkauft werden.
> Das Spectral wird mein erstes Fully. Was glaubt Ihr, lohnt es sich zu warten? oder wird das für mich als Anfänger keinen Unterschied machen.
> Danke Gruß Christian



Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr auch das Spectral kaufen. Habe mich dann jedoch dagegen entschieden, da es weder Boost noch nen metrischen Dämpfer hat. Beides scheint sich durchzusetzen, wenn man die neusten Modelle anderer Hersteller verfolgt und wird wohl auch früher oder später am Spectral kommen, wie schon genannt. Ich denke, dass du wohl kaum einen Unterschied merken wirst, jedoch war es mir persönlich wichtig, dass das Bike auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist, was Standards angeht. Falls boost und metrischer Dämpfer schon für Modelljahr 2018 kommen sollte, würde es sich sicher lohnen zu warten. Falls nicht, bekommst du, falls deine Größe verfügbar ist, das 17er Spectral sicher auch im Sale, nachdem die neuen Modelle vorgestellt wurden. Mein 2015er Nerve und ich meine auch das 17er Spectral waren damals jeweils ab Ende Oktober/Anfang November lieferbar, als grobe Orientierung.


----------



## ebony80 (16. August 2017)

Die ersten 18er Modelle sind Online. U.a. mit dem Inflite CF SLX


----------



## fauXpa5 (16. August 2017)

ebony80 schrieb:


> Die ersten 18er Modelle sind Online. U.a. mit dem Inflite CF SLX


Naja, einmal das Inflite und dann Damen Rennräder. Ansonsten sehe ich nichts neues?!
Die Seite für Kinderräder wurde noch neu designed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heistob (16. August 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr auch das Spectral kaufen. Habe mich dann jedoch dagegen entschieden, da es weder Boost noch nen metrischen Dämpfer hat. Beides scheint sich durchzusetzen, wenn man die neusten Modelle anderer Hersteller verfolgt und wird wohl auch früher oder später am Spectral kommen, wie schon genannt. Ich denke, dass du wohl kaum einen Unterschied merken wirst, jedoch war es mir persönlich wichtig, dass das Bike auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist, was Standards angeht. Falls boost und metrischer Dämpfer schon für Modelljahr 2018 kommen sollte, würde es sich sicher lohnen zu warten. Falls nicht, bekommst du, falls deine Größe verfügbar ist, das 17er Spectral sicher auch im Sale, nachdem die neuen Modelle vorgestellt wurden. Mein 2015er Nerve und ich meine auch das 17er Spectral waren damals jeweils ab Ende Oktober/Anfang November lieferbar, als grobe Orientierung.


Dann brauchst du aber nie ein Bike kaufen, da sich wir die letzten jahre immer wieder neue standards entwickeln. Und boost bringt glaub ich auch nicht diesen Mehrwert den sich alle erhoffen. Jedem das seine aber mit deiner einstellung mpsstrst du jedes jahr ein neues bike kaufen weil dann der gewünschte standard nicht mehr deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## RSDesign (16. August 2017)

*Canyon US (2018 models??)

EXCEED CF SL 6.0 PRO RACE

EXCEED CF SL 7.0 PRO RACE

EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE TEAM

STRIVE CF 9.0 TEAM

STRIVE CF 8.0

STRIVE CF 7.0

SENDER CF 9.0 TEAM



*


----------



## Catweazle81 (16. August 2017)

Strive CF 8.0 und 7.0 mit Alu-Hinterbau


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. August 2017)

Auf jeden Fall mit upside-down eingebautem Dämpfer.


----------



## Stefanambass (17. August 2017)

heistob schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber nie ein Bike kaufen, da sich wir die letzten jahre immer wieder neue standards entwickeln. Und boost bringt glaub ich auch nicht diesen Mehrwert den sich alle erhoffen. Jedem das seine aber mit deiner einstellung mpsstrst du jedes jahr ein neues bike kaufen weil dann der gewünschte standard nicht mehr deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Es ist nicht so, dass ich jeden Standard haben muss. Es war nur einer der Faktoren, der gegen das Spectral gesprochen hat. Ich kaufe halt wenn dann gerne das aktuellste. Und dass beides gerade bei Bike und Komponenten Herstellern sehr beliebt ist, lässt sich wohl auch nicht bestreiten. Ob die neuen Standards nun besser sind oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellst.


----------



## andre-h (17. August 2017)

Das Exceed 7.0 kommt also mit einer ks LEV und scheint innen verlegt zu sein. Gefällt.


----------



## fauXpa5 (17. August 2017)

Mir gefällt vor allem, dass die GX Eagle Schaltung bei einigen Modellen Verwendung findet.
Das lässt auf ein Spectral oder Neuron damit hoffen.


----------



## Jurriaan (17. August 2017)

Strive 2018?


----------



## RK85 (18. August 2017)

War anfang der Woche in Koblenz um ein Strive Probe zu fahren. Hatte Mit dem Mitarbeiter ne runde geplaudert und ihn auf ein neues Spectral angesprochen übernächstes Jahr und jetzt nur ein Teile Update kommt. Ich habe nur ein nettes Grinsen bekommen und ich soll gespannt auf die Vorstellung sein [emoji85]. Er hat es schon gesehen und es soll mega werden. Jetzt kann sich jeder eine Meinung bilden ob nicht schon dieses Jahr ein großes Update kommt und nächstes Jahr dann das Strive. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2017)

RK85 schrieb:


> Mit dem Mitarbeiter ne runde geplaudert und ihn auf ein neues Spectral angesprochen übernächstes Jahr und jetzt nur ein Teile Update kommt. Ich habe nur ein nettes Grinsen bekommen und ich soll gespannt auf die Vorstellung sein [emoji85]. Er hat es schon gesehen und es soll mega werden.



Stimmt, sieht super aus, versprochen. 
Es wird aber erst im Laufe des kommenden Jahres vorgestellt. Ich habe auch die Hoffnung, dass es ein Midseason-Modell wird statt ein "reguläres" 2019er Modell.


----------



## Waterkant-bayer (18. August 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Stimmt, sieht super aus, versprochen.
> Es wird aber erst im Laufe des kommenden Jahres vorgestellt. Ich habe auch die Hoffnung, dass es ein Midseason-Modell wird statt ein "reguläres" 2019er Modell.



Strive oder Spectral oder beides?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2017)

Waterkant-bayer schrieb:


> Strive oder Spectral oder beides?



Ich redete jetzt vom Spectral. Aber das neue Strive soll auch erst nächstes Jahr vorgestellt werden.


----------



## All_mtn (18. August 2017)

Wenn das Spectral wirklich nur ein Teileupdate bekommt, wäre es 5 Jahre unverändert (ausgenommen die kleine Geo Änderung 2015).
Eigentlich okay denn damit entzieht sich Canyon dem stetigen Standard Wahn.


----------



## Itekei (19. August 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> EDIT: Hab jetzt gerade mal auf der Homepage von der Eurobike geguckt. Da steht Canyon NICHT im Markenverzeichnis und auch nicht im Ausstellerverzeichnis. Da werden die neuen Modelle also nicht vorgestellt?!


Canyon ist dieses Jahr tatsächlich nicht mehr auf der Eurobike, also nein, nicht da.


----------



## Flow91 (20. August 2017)

Auf der US-Seite gibt es also nur noch 1fach bei den Exceed-Modellen? 
Und einige mit Vario-Sattelstütze. 
Ist das dann nur dort so oder kommen diese Modelle auch zu uns? (sorry falls das eine blöde Frage ist  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. August 2017)

Die Frage ist nicht blöd, aber woher sollen wir das wissen ?


----------



## filiale (20. August 2017)

Gerade mal auf der US Seite geschaut: logisch, SRAM gehört in den US Markt (und nicht Shimano), und weil SRAM den Umwerfer abgekündigt hat und man nur das Neueste anbieten möchte, ist dort natürlich 1fach gesetzt. Daher denke ich, dass es so nicht 1:1 bei uns kommen wird.


----------



## MysticT (22. August 2017)

Auf der US-Site sind jetzt die Spectrals hinzugekommen:
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/spectral/ 

Scheinen aber die 2017er Modelle zu sein. Preis ist 1:1 der Euro-Preis in Dollar. Soll beim aktuellen Kurs wohl durch preisliche Attraktivität (zumindest für mich Europäer) den Verkauf in den Staaten ankurbeln...


----------



## Dissektion (22. August 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Auf der US-Site sind jetzt die Spectrals hinzugekommen:
> https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/spectral/
> 
> Scheinen aber die 2017er Modelle zu sein. Preis ist 1:1 der Euro-Preis in Dollar. Soll beim aktuellen Kurs wohl durch preisliche Attraktivität (zumindest für mich Europäer) den Verkauf in den Staaten ankurbeln...


Geil, das 6.0 EX ist bei uns in L und XL ausverkauft und in US verfügbar. Vermutlich Rechtslenker, bei uns keine Zulassung


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Scheinen aber die 2017er Modelle zu sein. Preis ist 1:1 der Euro-Preis in Dollar. Soll beim aktuellen Kurs wohl durch preisliche Attraktivität (zumindest für mich Europäer) den Verkauf in den Staaten ankurbeln...



US Online-Preise sind ohne VAT, also Steuer. Je nach Bundesstaat kommt da also noch entsprechend dazu 



Dissektion schrieb:


> Geil, das 6.0 EX ist bei uns in L und XL ausverkauft und in US verfügbar. Vermutlich Rechtslenker, bei uns keine Zulassung



Ich denke, du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die nicht dem EU Markt die Bikes geklaut haben, sondern schon vor Monaten entsprechend geplant haben. Zumal die Bikes ja in US montiert werden und nicht von Koblenz dort hin geschippert.


----------



## Epictetus (22. August 2017)

Die Rabatte bei den 2017er Sendern sind aber auch nicht wirklich riesig wa.


----------



## firstmanonbike (23. August 2017)

“Sparbuch“ bedeutet nicht, dass Roman Dir was schenkt!

Spar Buch heißt, dieses Rad hat sich nicht so verkauft wie erwartet... Je mehr Nachlass um so voller ist noch das Lager und das muss geräumt werden.


----------



## Epictetus (23. August 2017)

krasser Typ, hast wohl studiert. 

Von dem Sendern scheint es auch noch genug zu haben, alle ab Lager sonst.. (wenig ausverkauft.) 

wird sicher noch günstiger


----------



## Hinouf (23. August 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> krasser Typ, hast wohl studiert.



Du bist der Beste. Hast aus dem Studium, oder?


----------



## Berschbobb (23. August 2017)

am 29.8 sind wir schlauer....

https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=3144


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MysticT (23. August 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> am 29.8 sind wir schlauer....
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=3144



Nur bedingt.

Zitat: "Für ausgiebige Testrides stehen Roadlite CF, Roadlite AL SL, Pathlite AL SL, Commuter, Inflite CF SLX sowie verschiedene WMN-Modelle bereit."
Mit WMN Modelle sind die Rennradmodelle gemeint, welche bereits auf der Canyon Website zu finden sind.

Wir MTBler müssen wohl noch etwas warten...


----------



## Barcu (23. August 2017)

Am 29. und 30. August 2017 öffnet Canyon seine Tore im Schloss Montfort in Langenargen. Neben dem *gesamten 2018er Portfolio* inklusive der bereits gelaunchten WMN-Roadbikes sowie des neuen, Red Dot "Best of the Best" prämierten Inflite CF SLX werden an diesen beiden Tagen drei Neuheiten aus der Fitness-Welt präsentiert.

Also so wie ich das verstehe kann man die anderen Räder nur nicht fahren. Ausgestellt sind alle Räder.


----------



## Juuro (26. August 2017)

Hier ein Modell-Teaser-Teaser für Dienstag: https://twitter.com/canyon_bikes/status/901473833215021057
Erkennt da jemand ein Lux? Ich leider nicht.
Rennrad, Commuter, Rennrad, Sender, Detail-Shots.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2017)

Mal gucken, ob es noch einen Sender-Teaser "wir feiern Troy's 2. Platz im WC" gibt...


----------



## Canyon23 (26. August 2017)

Das Lux wird wohl erst Anfang des Jahres released - zumindest laut Erik Kleinhans (Canyon Teamfahrer)


----------



## Juuro (26. August 2017)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Das Lux wird wohl erst Anfang des Jahres released - zumindest laut Erik Kleinhans (Canyon Teamfahrer)



Ja, ich hatte gehofft, dass das bedeutet, dass es zur Eurobike vorgestellt wird, aber erst nächstes Jahr verfügbar ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## firstmanonbike (26. August 2017)

Diesen Fehler werden sie nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2017)

ob die marketing spezies irgendwann mal merken dass nicht jeder interesse an facebook twitter und instagram hat...


----------



## Twenty9er (28. August 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> ob die marketing spezies irgendwann mal merken dass nicht jeder interesse an facebook twitter und instagram hat...


Du kannst direkt bei Canyon nachfragen, vielleicht schicken sie dir eine Postkarte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (28. August 2017)

Brieftauben?


----------



## All_mtn (29. August 2017)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was es heute an Neuheiten gibt. Hoffentlich auch im Netz...


----------



## Lateralus (29. August 2017)

Nix?


----------



## noocelo (29. August 2017)




----------



## Keeder (29. August 2017)

Leider nix


----------



## Kuckucks (29. August 2017)

Nix neues ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (29. August 2017)

Canyon bei Twitter:


----------



## Keeder (29. August 2017)

Versender ade... ich bin raus. Kein Canyon. Miserabler Service- keine Erreichbarkeit über Chat - lange telefonwarteschleifen - emailanfrage zu einem Defekt nach 3,5 Wochen erst beantwortet... es kann kommen was will, leider überzeugt mich nichts mehr!


----------



## Dissektion (29. August 2017)

Keeder schrieb:


> Versender ade... ich bin raus. Kein Canyon. Miserabler Service- keine Erreichbarkeit über Chat - lange telefonwarteschleifen - emailanfrage zu einem Defekt nach 3,5 Wochen erst beantwortet... es kann kommen was will, leider überzeugt mich nichts mehr!


Dafür gibts einen eigenen Fred, diesen hier müssen wir damit bitte nicht zu-müllen, Danke!

LG, Rene


----------



## Mibra (29. August 2017)

Wirklich sehr schade, hab mich doch auf ein paar Neuheiten gefreut!


----------



## Jurriaan (29. August 2017)

Apple...


----------



## noocelo (29. August 2017)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Dafür gibts einen eigenen Fred, diesen hier müssen wir damit bitte nicht zu-müllen, Danke!
> 
> LG, Rene


du meinst mit _müll_ andere meinungen? 

lg
noocelo


----------



## Dissektion (29. August 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> du meinst mit _müll_ andere meinungen?
> 
> lg
> noocelo


Nein, "zu-müllen" in dem Sinne, dass es hier nicht reinpasst und es dafür sowieso ein eigenes Thema gibt. Wir müssen das hier auch nicht weiter ausführen. Du kannst mich gerne per PN anschreiben wenn du darüber plaudern möchtest.

LG, Rene


----------



## Frodijak (29. August 2017)

…


----------



## firstmanonbike (29. August 2017)

Vor allem sind es eh immer die Gleichen, die hier schlechte Laune verbreiten wollen... mir fällt gleich einer ein....


----------



## noocelo (29. August 2017)

ey! bitte beim thema bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (29. August 2017)

Schade dass es nichts neues gibt, dabei hatte Canyon ja angekündigt heute die komplette 2018er Palette zu Präsentieren auf diesem Schloss Montfort.


----------



## patinho (29. August 2017)

Gibts denn irgendwo Bilder, Daten von den vorgestellten Bikes ?


----------



## Ministry87 (29. August 2017)

Das Vorstellungsevent wurde laut Facebook auf morgen verschoben.
So sagt zumindestens die Facebook Veranstaltung.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1638502729501439/


----------



## Guemmer (29. August 2017)

Also ich war kurz (2 min) dort (wohne ums Eck). Als ich nur Rennräder und Fitnessbikes sah, bin ich gleich wieder gegangen. Soweit ich es überblicken konnte waren es die bereits vorgestellten Bikes, also nicht neues.


----------



## Mannheimer (29. August 2017)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Also ich war kurz (2 min) dort (wohne ums Eck). Als ich nur Rennräder und Fitnessbikes sah, bin ich gleich wieder gegangen. Soweit ich es überblicken konnte waren es die bereits vorgestellten Bikes, also nicht neues.


Eventuell wurde ja die Veranstaltung deshalb erst auf morgen verschoben weil die neuen MTB-Bikes noch nicht da waren. Wäre jedenfalls wünschenswert, andernfalls bin ich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2017)

Auf der Eurobike kommen keine neuen MTBs?


----------



## Ministry87 (30. August 2017)

Stand schon vorher im Thread. Canyon stellt auf der diesjährigen Eurobike nicht aus.


----------



## AndySeoul (30. August 2017)

Hier schon mal zwei Bilder von den Fitness Neuheiten, Roadlite CF und Pathlite. Quelle: Velomotion


----------



## AndySeoul (30. August 2017)

https://velomotion.de/2017/08/canyon-roadlite-cf-fitnessbike-carbon/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (30. August 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08/30/canyon-exceed-cf-24/


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Stand schon vorher im Thread. Canyon stellt auf der diesjährigen Eurobike nicht aus.


Sorry, nicht gesehen.


----------



## chicken12 (30. August 2017)

sind das 18er modelle? US seite...


----------



## Mannheimer (30. August 2017)

chicken12 schrieb:


> sind das 18er modelle? US seite...


Auf den Fotos sieht das für mich wie eine 1x12 SRAM GX aus. Da es die GX erst seit kurzem gibt, könnten das in der Tat das 2018er Modell sein. Würde auch erklären warum die Strive Modelle aktuell im Ausverkauf sind.


----------



## chicken12 (30. August 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/strive


----------



## Barcu (30. August 2017)

Das 7.0 Strive hat eine GX in US. Beim 8.0 ist auch der Fox DPX2 verbaut. Daher denke ich das dürfte 2018 sein. Genauso wie die SRAM Code RSC. Alles Anzeichen dafür. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. August 2017)

*Strive CF 8.0
*


----------



## Mannheimer (30. August 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Strive CF 8.0
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 638903


Sehr sexy. Fox Factory mit Kashima Coating war bei den 2017er Modellen erst bei der CF 9.0 enthalten. Mal sehen was das preislich wird


----------



## Ma_x21 (30. August 2017)

Hier zwei Screenshots aus der Instagram Story, sieht wohl doch so aus als ob sie mtbs ausstellen


----------



## Sera (31. August 2017)

Dieser schwarz-blaue Farbverlauf


----------



## Canyon23 (31. August 2017)

link? ich finde bei instagram keins der Bilder


----------



## Barcu (31. August 2017)

Da dort auch der schwarz blaue Farbverlauf ist, können wir wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Modelle auf der US Seite 2018 sind.


----------



## Mannheimer (31. August 2017)

Wurden denn die 2017 Modell in den USA mit den gleichen Ausstattung wie in DE verkauft?
Falls ja, wie war denn die Preisgestalltung? 4500$ = 4500€?


----------



## DorianStylez (31. August 2017)

Die ersten neuen MTBs werden aufjedenfall schon gelistet.

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/neuron/2018/neuron-al-8-0.html

Es scheint als ob die Bikes gelistet werden wenn die alten Modell weg sind. Das AL 8.0 was ich mir geholt hatte für 1699 ist zumindest dort nicht mehr zu finden. Lediglich auf der Setie des Sales sind noch alle gelistet.

Denke der Rest könnte bald folgen. Aufjdenfall scheint die Messlate der Austattung wieder nach oben zugehen, genauso wie der Preis. Al 8.0 von 2K auf 2.5K. Entweder die Preisschritte zwischen den Modellen werden größerer oder der Einstigspreis wird deutlich erhöht.

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/lux/ hier gibt es auch schon die 2018!


----------



## Lateralus (31. August 2017)

Das sind ja immer noch die alten Lux-Rahmen. Aua.


----------



## FerdiS (31. August 2017)

DorianStylez schrieb:


> Die ersten neuen MTBs werden aufjedenfall schon gelistet.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/neuron/2018/neuron-al-8-0.html



mir scheint, das wäre ein falsches Bild, ich meine hier den 29er Rahmen mit 110mm FW zu erkennen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (31. August 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Wurden denn die 2017 Modell in den USA mit den gleichen Ausstattung wie in DE verkauft?
> Falls ja, wie war denn die Preisgestalltung? 4500$ = 4500€?


Nein, die wurden in den USA überhaupt nicht verkauft. Die steigen mit diesen Modellen erstmalig in diesen Markt ein..


----------



## DorianStylez (31. August 2017)

Das Bild ist wird schon richtig sein! Warum soll der Hersteller denn jedesmal einen neuen Rahmen entwickeln wenn der alte tauglich ist?

Vergleich der Geometrie Daten zeigt aufjedenfall, dass es der 2017 29er Rahmen ist! Lediglich der Lenker wächst von 720 auf 740mm. 

Ein Glück das ich zugeschlagen habe, die 650b Option gibt es nur noch in XS und S.


----------



## Barcu (31. August 2017)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Strive und Spectral bald nachziehen. Zwischen den 2 Modellen muss ich mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## FerdiS (31. August 2017)

DorianStylez schrieb:


> Das Bild ist wird schon richtig sein! Warum soll der Hersteller denn jedesmal einen neuen Rahmen entwickeln wenn der alte tauglich ist?
> 
> Vergleich der Geometrie Daten zeigt aufjedenfall, dass es der 2017 29er Rahmen ist! Lediglich der Lenker wächst von 720 auf 740mm.
> 
> Ein Glück das ich zugeschlagen habe, die 650b Option gibt es nur noch in XS und S.



sitmmt, kann natürlich auch sein, dass die beim Neuron komplett auf 29 setzen und die X.9er Bezeichnungen damit wegfallen..


----------



## thomasbee (31. August 2017)

Das Roadlite CF 9.0 kostet 500 Euro weniger, hat keine Carbonfelgen und zwei Kettenblätter und wiegt aber angeblich genauso wenig wie das Roadlite CF 9.0 Limited? Ob ich den Tag noch erleben darf, dass Canyon, wenn einmal im Jahr ein Website Update gemacht hat, die Gewichte richtig hinbekommt?

Selbiges beim LUX CF 9.0 PRO RACE: Wenn das wirklich 11.5 KG wiegen würde, stünde es wie Blei im Lager für 4800 Flocken.

.t


----------



## Ma_x21 (31. August 2017)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> link? ich finde bei instagram keins der Bilder


Hatten sie gestern in ihre Instagram Story gepostet, dürfte heute schon wieder verschwunden sein


----------



## Juuro (2. September 2017)

Meh... vom Lux gibt's jetzt auch 2018er Versionen: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/lux/
Dann wird der Nachfolger wohl tatsächlich erst nächstes Frühjahr vorgestellt. Weiter warten...


----------



## filiale (2. September 2017)

Ich bin enttäuscht vom Lux. Weil im Worldcup ab und an mit absenkbarer Stütze gefahren wird, gibt es das Lux jetzt mit 100mm KS. Alle Lux wiegen um die 11Kg. Eigentlich hat sich nix geändert außer die Ausstattung. Schade dass es kein Exceed Fully gibt.


----------



## Canyon23 (2. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht vom Lux. Weil im Worldcup ab und an mit absenkbarer Stütze gefahren wird, gibt es das Lux jetzt mit 100mm KS. Alle Lux wiegen um die 11Kg. Eigentlich hat sich nix geändert außer die Ausstattung. Schade dass es kein Exceed Fully gibt.



Ich versteh das nicht... ich hab definitiv einen Canyon Mitarbeiter auf nem Racfully Prototyp fahren sehen und Erik kleinhans hat gepostet dass es im Frühjahr released wird... vlt erst zum Cape epic und zu Kaufen dann erst nächste Saison ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (2. September 2017)

Vermutlich wird Canyon dann Im Frühjahr die wirklichen neuen Modelle präsentieren. Wenn sie sich schon von der Eurobike fernhalten entziehen sie sich vielleicht ganz bewusste den festgefahren Zyklen für neue Produkte. Eigentlich ne gute Sache, immerhin wird mit immer neuen Standards ein wenig übertrieben, vieles ist unausgereift oder verschwindet wieder vom Markt weil die Akzeptanz nicht gegeben ist.
In diesem Sinne ne gute Sache wenn Canyon die Produklebenszyklen verlängert, das freut den Endverbraucher, da vorhandenes Material länger aktuell ist und neues auch wirklich ausgereift daherkommt.
Die Gier nach immer neuem ist ja mittlerweile sowieso übertrieben und oft verliert man den Blick fürs wesentliche....beim biken entsprechend das biken selbst.


----------



## Juuro (3. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht vom Lux. Eigentlich hat sich nix geändert außer die Ausstattung. Schade dass es kein Exceed Fully gibt.





Canyon23 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht... ich hab definitiv einen Canyon Mitarbeiter auf nem Racfully Prototyp fahren sehen und Erik kleinhans hat gepostet dass es im Frühjahr released wird... vlt erst zum Cape epic und zu Kaufen dann erst nächste Saison ka



Ich denke auch, dass das echte neue Lux erst im Frühjahr kommen wird. Zum Cape Epic wär ja ne passende Gelegenheit. Das passt dann auch ganz gut zum Beginn der Saison hier. Mir ist es lieber sie stellen ein ausgereiftes Rad vor, das man auch gleich kaufen kann, als ein halb fertiges zur Eurobike was dann nen halbes Jahr später erst mit diversen Änderungen zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Meisterjim84 (3. September 2017)

https://bikeboard.at/Board/Canyon-Neuheiten-2018-th235910

Hier ein paar Infos


----------



## philis (8. September 2017)

wenn sich das Neuron/Nerv nicht annähernd in der Geometrie verändert hat...dann wird das Spectral auch bleiben wie es ist....was meint ihr?
die sind doch gemeinsam auf den Markt gekommen ?


----------



## All_mtn (8. September 2017)

philis schrieb:


> wenn sich das Neuron/Nerv nicht annähernd in der Geometrie verändert hat...dann wird das Spectral auch bleiben wie es ist....was meint ihr?
> die sind doch gemeinsam auf den Markt gekommen ?


Könnte entgegen meiner Erwartung so sein.
Vielleicht kommen die neuen dann zur Eurobike 2018 im Frühjahr.wurde weiter oben auch schon angedeutet.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. September 2017)

philis schrieb:


> wenn sich das Neuron/Nerv nicht annähernd in der Geometrie verändert hat...dann wird das Spectral auch bleiben wie es ist....was meint ihr?
> die sind doch gemeinsam auf den Markt gekommen ?



Das Thema neues Spectral wurde auf den paar Seiten hier bereits ausführlich beschrieben. Findest du.  
Es kommt ein neues Spectral für die Saison 2019 mit einer neuen Dämpferposition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (11. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Thema neues Spectral wurde auf den paar Seiten hier bereits ausführlich beschrieben. Findest du.
> Es kommt ein neues Spectral für die Saison 2019 mit einer neuen Dämpferposition.



war das nicht alles Spekulation?
andere haben geschrieben, dass Insider klar gesagt haben, dass es ein komplett neues Spectral werden würde?

Wenn nicht wird es bei mir eher ein YT werden oder ich greife tief in die Tasche und leiste mir ein Scott genesis


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. September 2017)

philis schrieb:


> war das nicht alles Spekulation?
> andere haben geschrieben, dass Insider klar gesagt haben, dass es ein komplett neues Spectral werden würde?



Du meinst mit beiden Fragen dieselben oben genannten Antworten. 

Nochmal: Es wird ein komplett neues Spectral geben, mit einer neuen Dämpferposition. Das ist Fakt. Aber - jetzt kommt die Spekulation - vermutlich erst zur Saison 2019. Ob das nun ein Midseason-Modell wird, das im Frühjahr/Frühsommer vorgestellt wird, oder ein reguläres Modell, das rund um den Zeitpunkt der Eurobike vorgestellt wird, ist offen. Ich persönlich tippe auf letzteres.


----------



## Ma_x21 (22. September 2017)

Also ich hab grade mal beim Live-Chat gefragt ob und wann die Spectral-Modelle denn wieder in allen Größen verfügbar sein werden. Dieser meinte dass sie ab Mitte Oktober und auf meine Nachfrage mit Änderungen bezüglich der Ausstattung auf den Markt bzw. auf die Website kommen werden.


----------



## Canyon23 (22. September 2017)

2018er Exceeds sind online


----------



## filiale (22. September 2017)

Brutal teuer die Exceed, kein günstiges Modell mehr, ich hoffe da kommt noch was, ansonsten warte ich wieder bis es Rabatte gibt. Den UVP will doch keiner mehr bezahlen


----------



## Canyon23 (22. September 2017)

Was mich wundert ist, dass alle bei gleicher Ausstattung schwerer geworden sein sollen... entweder vorher oder jetzt nicht richtig gemessen


----------



## filiale (22. September 2017)

Mein Favorit ist auch 200gr schwerer geworden (bei 1:1 Austattung) und kostet jetzt 100 Euro mehr. Ich weiß nicht so Recht ob Canyon und ich noch Freunde bleiben


----------



## mssc (22. September 2017)

Die "günstigen" CF SL fehlen noch, da sind noch die 2017er online...


----------



## Tischgrill (23. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist auch 200gr schwerer geworden (bei 1:1 Austattung)



Wegen Boost denke ich.

Ein vergleichbares Rad mit annähernd dem selben Gewicht könnte man für einen knappen Tausender weniger mit dem Rahmenset selbst aufbauen. Auch mit der XX1 Eagle und ohne diese absenkbare Sattelstütze und ohne Carbonfelgen, die ja nur minimal Gewicht sparen, was man mit einer normalen Sattelstütze mehr als reinholt wieder.

Und das Rahmenset kostet jetzt auch wieder den alten Preis vor dem großen Herbstrabatt: 1800€ statt 1500€

Und nur noch ein Exceed SLX mit Shimano und 2fach, alle anderen Sram mit Singleblatt vorne, was ja ok ist.

Evtl. kommt auch noch vielleicht ein neues Topmodell aus der 8000-9000€ Liga je nachdem wie sich das frühere Topmodell mit den Wichtigtuer-Laufrädern verkauft hat. Dann aber wohl für 10.000€.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (23. September 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wegen Boost denke ich.
> 
> Ein vergleichbares Rad mit annähernd dem selben Gewicht könnte man für einen knappen Tausender weniger mit dem Rahmenset selbst aufbauen. Auch mit der XX1 Eagle und ohne diese absenkbare Sattelstütze und ohne Carbonfelgen, die ja nur minimal Gewicht sparen, was man mit einer normalen Sattelstütze mehr als reinholt wieder.
> 
> ...


Boost? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Rahmen verändert wurde... Gabel war schon im 2017 Boost, Rahmen unverändert 142 mm Standard.. .:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. September 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wegen Boost denke ich.
> 
> Ein vergleichbares Rad mit annähernd dem selben Gewicht könnte man für einen knappen Tausender weniger mit dem Rahmenset selbst aufbauen. Auch mit der XX1 Eagle und ohne diese absenkbare Sattelstütze und ohne Carbonfelgen, die ja nur minimal Gewicht sparen, was man mit einer normalen Sattelstütze mehr als reinholt wieder.



vermutlich waren die Gewichtsangaben 2017 etwas optimistisch (wobei hier einige komplett in der Range waren)...keine Ahnung

Wenn das Rahmenset aktuell 1800 kostet, wie willst Du dann für die restlichen 2000 Euro mit Neuteilen (nicht gebraucht !, wir wollen ja nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen) das gleiche Rad aufbauen ? Alleine die Gabel kostet schon 900 im Aftersales, auch bei RCZ schaue ich seit Wochen nach Angboten in deren Newsletter. Der LRS kostet auch um die 700, dann haste noch immer kein XX1 Antrieb gekauft. Die Rechnung geht nur bei Gebrauchtteilen auf oder Sonderangeboten wenn Du Dir mehrere Monate Zeit läßt zum suchen.

Eine absenkbare Stütze gegen eine leichte Carbon gegenzurechnen ist ja nur "schönrechnen", denn man reduziert damit auch die Funktionalität und somit kann man wieder nicht mehr 1:1 vergleichen. Sonst könnte man auch 2.0 Reifen montieren. Aber dadurch reduziert man wieder den Grip und somit die Funktionalität.


----------



## MysticT (25. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> vermutlich waren die Gewichtsangaben 2017 etwas optimistisch (wobei hier einige komplett in der Range waren)...keine Ahnung



Den Verdacht hege ich bei den Spectrals immer noch (12,7kg für das AL 6.0 EX??).
Mein Exceed 6.9 Pro Race war aber zutreffend mit 9,8kg angegeben und zählte durchaus zu den leichteren (insb. in der SL Palette).

Die Strive auf der US Website haben auch reichlich aufgespeckt.
Bin auf die 2018er Spectrals gespannt wenn sie denn wirklich Mitte Oktober auftauchen.


----------



## samilio (25. September 2017)

Hab heute mit dem Canyon Service gesprochen, 2018er Spectral geht voraussichtlich nächste Woche online.

Ich bin aber nicht sicher, wie groß das lineup werden wird. Der Service Mitarbeiter wollte sich nicht festlegen - In anderen Bereichen (Endurace Rennrad bspw.) wird die Palette auf jeden Fall gestuzt und die preiswerten Einsteigermodelle entfallen komplett...


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. September 2017)

Mal sehen was da später kommt. Aktuell auf der Canyon Seite:
*CANYON.COM IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE*


----------



## mogwai1904 (27. September 2017)

Keine Neuigkeiten, warte auf die 2018 Alu Hardtails.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. September 2017)

Der Sale endet am 29.09. - denke mal dann oder nach der Inventur (1. Oktober-Woche) gehen wieder neue Modelle online.


----------



## fergo (28. September 2017)

Habe im Chat mal nachgefragt, wie es zu einem Gewichtsunterschied von 700g kommen kann zwischen dem Exceed 9.0 Pro Race Team und dem günstigen 8.0 Pro Race: ICH: "Hallo! Exceed 8.0 Pro Race: Ist wirklich eine SID WC mit Carbonbrücke- und Schaft verbaut? Ich frage deshalb, weil dieses Rad im Großen und Ganzen wie das teurere 9.0 Pro Race TEAM aufgebaut ist. Wenn man die Gewichte der einzelnen Komponenten zusammenzählt, ergibt sich für das Team ein Gewichtsvorteil von maximal 350 Gramm…….ausgenommen, es ist im 8.0 eine Gabel mit Aluschaft verbaut.

8.0 zu 9.0 Team:
Sattel minus 100g, Laufräder +130g, Antrieb +80g, Bremse max +200g….das wars; außer es gibt gravierende Unterschiede bei den verwendeten Reifen. Den Ikon gibt’s in zig Versionen. Lenker und Sattelstütze sind gleich."

Antwort:" Der Unterschied zwischen dem Damen -und Herrenmodell liegt in einem um einen Zentimeter kürzeren Vorbau."

Danke für die Info - ich nehme das 8.0 und tune es ein bisschen!


----------



## Canyon23 (28. September 2017)

fergo schrieb:


> Habe im Chat mal nachgefragt, wie es zu einem Gewichtsunterschied von 700g kommen kann zwischen dem Exceed 9.0 Pro Race Team und dem günstigen 8.0 Pro Race: ICH: "Hallo! Exceed 8.0 Pro Race: Ist wirklich eine SID WC mit Carbonbrücke- und Schaft verbaut? Ich frage deshalb, weil dieses Rad im Großen und Ganzen wie das teurere 9.0 Pro Race TEAM aufgebaut ist. Wenn man die Gewichte der einzelnen Komponenten zusammenzählt, ergibt sich für das Team ein Gewichtsvorteil von maximal 350 Gramm…….ausgenommen, es ist im 8.0 eine Gabel mit Aluschaft verbaut.
> 
> 8.0 zu 9.0 Team:
> Sattel minus 100g, Laufräder +130g, Antrieb +80g, Bremse max +200g….das wars; außer es gibt gravierende Unterschiede bei den verwendeten Reifen. Den Ikon gibt’s in zig Versionen. Lenker und Sattelstütze sind gleich."
> ...



Das sind doch beides Herrenmodelle?! Ich glaube da hat der Mitarbeiter vlt keine Ahnung gehabt. Ich würde da aber eh zum 8.0 greifen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. September 2017)

Hier ein Bild vom neuen Torque. 
Wurde eben bei Instagram von Canyon gepostet und wieder gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLennertz (30. September 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-ex/
Scheint ne halbfertige Seite zu sein?


----------



## JLennertz (30. September 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-dhx/


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. September 2017)

JLennertz schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-ex/
> Scheint ne halbfertige Seite zu sein?


Das is ne alte Seite. Auf dem einen Bild fährt der Rob J das alte Torque und der fährt seit längerem schon nimmer für Canyon.


----------



## blackhelmet (2. Oktober 2017)

Weiß vielleicht jemand ob es auch 2018 wieder Dudes geben wird, vielleicht sogar jemand von Canyon?
Mein Traumbike 
*Dude CF 9.0 SL *
ist leider schon ausverkauft


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch immer nichts Neues von einem Longtravel 29er á la Jeffsy? Seitens Canyon heißt es nur, so etwas sei derzeit nicht geplant. Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass Canyon diesen boomenden Markt an sich vorbeiziehen lässt. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis warten drei Leute auf so ein Bike aus Koblenz.


----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch immer nichts Neues von einem Longtravel 29er á la Jeffsy? Seitens Canyon heißt es nur, so etwas sei derzeit nicht geplant. Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass Canyon diesen boomenden Markt an sich vorbeiziehen lässt. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis warten drei Leute auf so ein Bike aus Koblenz.



Bei den Elektrobikes ist Canyon auch hinten dran und läßt den Boom vorbeiziehen...daher ist denen alles zuzutrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLennertz (5. Oktober 2017)

Sicher schon gesehen...
https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2018/
aber nichts neues zu den MTB Modellen, ausser die bekannten updates zu Neuron, Exceed und Lux


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke wir werden bis Mitte Ende 2018 warten müssen...


----------



## nikl69 (5. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden bis Mitte Ende 2018 warten müssen...



Ich glaube nicht dass Canyon 0,5-1 Jahr keine Räder verkaufen will. Ja, sie tun einiges dafür um ihr Geschäft zu schädigen, aber soweit werden sie bestimmt nicht gehen.

Es sind doch einige Hersteller die später vorstellen. Von Ghost z.B., hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen...und Radon?!? ich glaub auch nicht...


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2017)

Aber was soll denn noch neues kommen bei Canyon ? Lux ist fertig, Exceed ist fertig (bis auf die CF Modelle), Neuron und Spectral bleiben ebenfalls unverändert. Straßenräder etc. gibt es auch schon. Was soll da noch kommen außer neue Modelle mit anderen Farben und Ausstattung als 2017 ?


----------



## nikl69 (5. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber was soll denn noch neues kommen bei Canyon ?
> ?



Das werden wir irgendwann wissen  Aber ich behaupte, ihre Lager werden sie nicht leer lassen und wenn die Rahmen nur andere Farben bekommen.
Was mir Angst machen würde, wenn Canyon erst Anfang kommenden Jahres die Räder komplett vorstellt und alle gleichzeitig bestellen weil sie die Bikes zu Saisonbeginn haben wollen  das wird ein Spektakel. Bin gespannt was dann hier im Forum los sein wird......
Ich würde jetzt schon fast behaupten dass sich Canyon mit der Politik keinen gefallen tut und den Kunden schon gar nicht, aber.......


----------



## Topi43 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich verfolge den Verlauf hier schon seit Monaten, weil auch ich auch Canyon´s neue Bikes warte, speziell ein 29 Spectral.
Ich stimme Euch voll zu: Das Gebahren von Canyon ist unverständlich:
- sie kriegen keine eBikes an den Start --> wie kann man so einen MegaTrend so sträflich ignorieren?..., erinnert mich an Nokia.
- sie präsentieren ihr 2018 "LineUp" salamischeibchenweise und sehr spät. Erinnert Ihr Euch an die vollmundige Aussage, das LineUp würde im Schloss Montfort zur Eurobike präsentiert ?--> Bruchstückhaft wars!
- Trends wie 29er Long Travel werden nicht aufgenommen
- Die Unternehmenskommunikation ist eine Frechheit. Anruf bei der Hotline: Wann kommt das neue Spectral? - "wüsste sie auch gerne"; wird es einen neuen Rahmen haben, wird's eine Version als 29 geben? - wahrscheinlich kein neuer Rahmen, 29 wüsste sie nicht.

Wahrscheinlich würden mir noch weitere einfallen, aber ich bremse mich nun:
Viele viele potentielle Käufer wollen gefüttert werden und heiss gemacht werden auf neues Spielzeug und Canyon vergrault sie.
Ich habe 3 Canyons in meiner Garage, dabei wird's wohl bleiben. Der Markt bietet genug Optionen, siehe YT & Co.

So, genug g´schimpft.
Hoffen wir auf die Zukunft.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber was soll denn noch neues kommen bei Canyon ?


Torque kommt noch als 180mm Freerider. 
Spyshot hatte ich weiter oben schon gepostet. 


Topi43 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge den Verlauf hier schon seit Monaten, weil auch ich auch Canyon´s neue Bikes warte, speziell ein 29 Spectral.
> Ich stimme Euch voll zu: Das Gebahren von Canyon ist unverständlich:
> - sie kriegen keine eBikes an den Start --> wie kann man so einen MegaTrend so sträflich ignorieren?..., erinnert mich an Nokia.
> ...


Ich versteh eure Aufregung nicht?
2015 als das Strive kam konnte man auch erst ab Ende November bestellen. 
Wenn Canyon auch ohne E-Moppeds genug Umsatz mit Fahrrädern generiert is es für die Firma doch ok...auch wenn das nit alle verstehen. 
Das 29" Spectral wurd ja erst rausgenommen weil's keine Sau wollte und ob was neues kommt werden die Aushilfen an der Hotline dir nie und nimmer erzählen. 
Weil sie es nämlich einfach nicht wissen


----------



## Velo-X (5. Oktober 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> ...
> 2015 als das Strive kam konnte man auch erst ab Ende November bestellen.
> ...


Zumindest das stimmt so nicht. Das Strive kam bereits 2014 raus.
Es wurde am 12. Juni 2014 vorgestellt und konnte auch sofort bestellt werden. Habe gerade nochmal mein Bestellbestätigung vom 13. Juni 2014 angesehen.
Geliefert wurde es dann in der ersten Januarwoche 2015.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Oktober 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Zumindest das stimmt so nicht. Das Strive kam bereits 2014 raus.
> Es wurde am 12. Juni 2014 vorgestellt und konnte auch sofort bestellt werden. Habe gerade nochmal mein Bestellbestätigung vom 13. Juni 2014 angesehen.
> Geliefert wurde es dann in der ersten Januarwoche 2015.
> 
> ...


Hab das Modelljahr 2015 gemeint. 
Mein Fehler
Wär mir auch nicht bewusst das die Karre schon ab Juni zu bestellen war. 
Dachte ich hätte bestellt als es online ging.


----------



## Velo-X (5. Oktober 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hab das Modelljahr 2015 gemeint.
> Mein Fehler[emoji20]
> Wär mir auch nicht bewusst das die Karre schon ab Juni zu bestellen war.
> Dachte ich hätte bestellt als es online ging.



Nur das CF konnte im Juni bestellt werden, das Alu kam erst später und konnte erst ich glaube Ende Oktober/Anfang November bestellt werden. Falls du also ein Alu hast würde es unsere unterschiedlichen Angaben erklären.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fringo76 (6. Oktober 2017)

A Propos Alu, ob man noch auf ein Alu-Sender hoffen darf?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Oktober 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Nur das CF konnte im Juni bestellt werden, das Alu kam erst später und konnte erst ich glaube Ende Oktober/Anfang November bestellt werden. Falls du also ein Alu hast würde es unsere unterschiedlichen Angaben erklären.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Aaaaha...bin ich doch nit ganz doof 
Hab Alu bestellt


Fringo76 schrieb:


> A Propos Alu, ob man noch auf ein Alu-Sender hoffen darf?


Würde mich wundern wenn nicht. 
Denke das viele jüngere DH fahren und da haben die wenigsten das Kleingeld für nen Kohlekutter.


----------



## Stefanambass (6. Oktober 2017)

Gestern in der Instagram Story von Fabien Barel. Sieht verdächtig nach nem Spectral (oder Strive?) Prototyp mit Dämpferposition wie beispielsweise beim YT Jeffsy aus. Was meint ihr?


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2017)

*Hoffentlich* kommt kein Dämpfer in die Mitte vom Unterrohr. Dann entfällt die Trinkflasche...und zwingt alle Feierabend Fahrer und WE Tourer die mal kurz 1-2 Std. rumrollen möchten *immer* einen Rucksack zu nehmen. NoGo !!! Es gibt mehr solcher Kurzfahrbiker als Tourenfahrer die das Rad ausschließlich für 4-5Std. Runden nutzen...daher hoffe ich dass es ein Strive ist, da lassen sich die Leute mit dem Lift hochfahren, zum Runterrollen braucht es kein Wasser, dass gibt es dann erst wieder unten am Auto.


----------



## Canyon23 (6. Oktober 2017)

Da Barel würde ich eher auf das neue Torque tippen, würde auch für den Dämpfer an der Mitte des Unterrohrs sprechen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Oktober 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Gestern in der Instagram Story von Fabien Barel. Sieht verdächtig nach nem Spectral (oder Strive?) Prototyp mit Dämpferposition wie beispielsweise beim YT Jeffsy aus. Was meint
> 
> 
> Stefanambass schrieb:
> ...



Das Spectral ist es nicht. Das hat den Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Ups, jetzt ist es raus... 

Außerdem: Guckt euch mal den Federweg der Gabel an. Sollte das Strive sein.


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Spectral ist es nicht. Das hat den Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Ups, jetzt ist es raus...



Das war zu erwarten, mittlerweile haben das sehr viele Hersteller. Schaut auch optisch viel besser aus.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich tippe auch auf Torque. Dämpferposition und gerades Oberrohr sprechen für das Torque und gegen Spectral und Strive.
Wenn die beiden Topseller nen neuen Rahmen bekommen würde wäre doch längst was durchgesickert.
Es fehlt auch ne Leitung um den Shapeshifter anzusteuern was auch gegen ein neues Strive spricht, Canyon wird von diesem System wohl kaum abweichen jetzt wo der SS problemlos läuft.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Oktober 2017)

Das ist auch gut möglich. An das Torque habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Könnte auch zu der wuchtigen Gabel passen. 180 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bumbklaatt (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich raffe es einfach nicht. Beim Neuron haben sie jetzt ein 2018er Modell (AL 8.0) neben vielen 2017er gelistet, die noch auf Lager sind. Ein Vergleich der 2018er ist somit nicht möglich.


----------



## fauXpa5 (8. Oktober 2017)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Ich raffe es einfach nicht. Beim Neuron haben sie jetzt ein 2018er Modell (AL 8.0) neben vielen 2017er gelistet, die noch auf Lager sind. Ein Vergleich der 2018er ist somit nicht möglich.


Und das auch noch zwischen den 27.5er versteckt. So weit scrolle ich da normalerweise nicht runter, weil ich ein 29er suche. Habe es irgendwann durch Zufall gesehen.


----------



## All_mtn (9. Oktober 2017)

Sieht nach einem 29er aus, soweit wie das Hinterrad "über" das Oberrohr ragt.
Wie groß ist Barel?

Und warum fahren Strive Fahrer nur Lift ?


----------



## NickIIIII (10. Oktober 2017)

Aus interner Quelle von Canyon sollen die 2018 Bikes am 10/11.10.17 online kommen...Bin gespannt


----------



## Ma_x21 (10. Oktober 2017)

Heute wird das aber eher nichts mehr denk ich


----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2018/

Nix neues zu Spectral, Strive & Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzkneisser (11. Oktober 2017)

Die 2018er CF-Modelle vom Strive sind teilweise schon zu sehen. Wie's aussieht nicht viel neues außer:
- Neue Teamfarbe :-(
- Boost nur bei der Gabel :-(
- Keine Renthal-Komponenten mehr :-(
- Unteschiedlich breite Reifen+Felgen
Zu finden hier:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/strive-cf-8-0.html

Im shop direkt noch nicht zu sehen - jene Modelle, wo es unter demselben Namen bereits ein neues gibt, haben im shop zusätzlich '2017' in der URL


----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2017)

Alu auch schon... man muss die einzelnen "Blätter" durchgehen. :=

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2018/strive-al-5-0.html
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2018/strive-al-6-0.html


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Oktober 2017)

blitzkneisser schrieb:


> Die 2018er CF-Modelle vom Strive sind teilweise schon zu sehen. Wie's aussieht nicht viel neues außer:
> - Neue Teamfarbe :-(
> - Boost nur bei der Gabel :-(
> - Keine Renthal-Komponenten mehr :-(
> ...


Und mit Aluhinterbau wie schon bei den Ami's auf der HP.


----------



## bumbklaatt (11. Oktober 2017)

stonehill schrieb:


> Alu auch schon... man muss die einzelnen "Blätter" durchgehen. :=
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2018/strive-al-5-0.html
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2018/strive-al-6-0.html



Funzt beim Neuron auch. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## chicken12 (11. Oktober 2017)

blitzkneisser schrieb:


> Die 2018er CF-Modelle vom Strive sind teilweise schon zu sehen. Wie's aussieht nicht viel neues außer:
> - Neue Teamfarbe :-(
> - Boost nur bei der Gabel :-(
> - Keine Renthal-Komponenten mehr :-(
> ...


Wenn du das 8.0 vergleichst gibt es schon ein paar Unterschiede:
500 € günstiger
500 g schwerer
andere Laufräder
Carbonkurbel statt Alu
die Reifen war 2017 übrigens auch schon unterschiedlich breit…


----------



## blitzkneisser (11. Oktober 2017)

Gah... bis auf einen cm mehr an Federweg und Boost - allerdings nur vorne - in jeglicher Hinsicht ein Rückschritt.
Vor allem farblich. "Lizard Lime"... Wtf?


----------



## Canyon23 (11. Oktober 2017)

Bei Exceed und Grand Canyon kann man auch durch durchblättern die neuen Modelle sehen^^ Mal wieder genial von Canyon...


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2017)

War doch zu erwarten dass es erstmal nix Neues gibt außer Farbe und Ausstattung. Boost wird frühestens Mitte 2018 vorgestellt.


----------



## aibeekey (11. Oktober 2017)

blitzkneisser schrieb:


> Vor allem farblich. "Lizard Lime"... Wtf?



Ich finde die Farbe klasse! 

Entweder ganz schwarz oder es muss richtig knallen!


----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe klasse!
> 
> Entweder ganz schwarz oder es muss richtig knallen!


In Natura sieht's bestimmt auch noch mal besser aus, als auf diesem MS-Paint-Job.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma_x21 (11. Oktober 2017)

Gibt´s was neues von den Spectrals?


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (11. Oktober 2017)

Die neuen Strive sind online


----------



## nobbyq (11. Oktober 2017)

no new strive or spectral , no 29er ,no ebike !!? pretty shit line up for next year , canyon dropped a clanger here !


----------



## Juuro (11. Oktober 2017)

Angesichts dessen, dass es, außer aktueller Ausstattung, nichts neues gab bei den MTBs, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Canyon gerade dabei ist auf einen neuen Release-Zyklus umzustellen. 2017 war das erste Jahr in dem sie nicht bei der Eurobike dabei waren. Das heißt theoretisch sind sie jetzt auch nicht mehr daran gebunden zur Eurobike die ganzen neuen Bikes vorzustellen. 
Ich denke, das wird in Zukunft etwas mehr verteilt übers Jahr passieren. Eventuell wird es weiterhin eine Häufung um die Eurobike rum geben, aber es wird bestimmt mehr "Mid-Season"-Modelle geben als bisher.


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2017)

Juuro schrieb:


> aber es wird bestimmt mehr "Mid-Season"-Modelle geben als bisher.



Damit rechne ich auch...zumal die Eurobike zukünftig im Juni stattfinden soll. 
Und wenn es nur noch Hausmessen gibt so wie es in der IT schon seit Jahren üblich ist, wäre das auch Ok.


----------



## Abuc (12. Oktober 2017)

Also die neuen Strive werden ja auch immer schwerer, sind ja kaum noch zur Tour zugebrauchen nur noch zum Sessellift wirds da reichen, dann können Sie sich den Shapshifter gleich sparen.


----------



## _todde_ (12. Oktober 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Also die neuen Strive werden ja auch immer schwerer, sind ja kaum noch zur Tour zugebrauchen nur noch zum Sessellift wirds da reichen, dann können Sie sich den Shapshifter gleich sparen.


Jap. Selbst die carbon Versionen sind gewichtstechnisch nun auch uninteressant geworden.  

Aber warum ist denn bei den alu Versionen das sitzrohr länger geworden??


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2017)

Warum ist das Strive AL 6.0 schwerer als das AL 5.0?


----------



## bumbklaatt (12. Oktober 2017)

50 Gramm kommen schon mal von der 12er Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (12. Oktober 2017)

Zwischen Neuron AL 8.0 und 7.0 (die für mich interessanten Modelle) kann ich also folgende nennenswerte Unterschiede feststellen.
Fox 34 Performance vs. Fox 34 Rythm
GX Eagle 1x12 vs. XT/SLX 2x11
Sram Guide R vs. Shimano BR-M500
Mavic XA Light vs. Mavic XA
Ergon Griffe vs. Canyon Griffe
Reverb vs. KS Lev Integra
12,9 kg vs. 13,5 kg
2500€ vs. 2000€

Ich bin ja schon scharf auf die GX Eagle, aber rechtfertigt der Rest den Preisunterschied? Für meine Zwecke ausreichend wäre wohl das 7.0. Interessanter finde ich jedoch das 8.0. Wobei ich dieses neue Braun interessant finde, dass es bei beiden Modellen nicht gibt -.-
Was tun, was tun?!


----------



## stromb6 (12. Oktober 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Also die neuen Strive werden ja auch immer schwerer, sind ja kaum noch zur Tour zugebrauchen nur noch zum Sessellift wirds da reichen, dann können Sie sich den Shapshifter gleich sparen.



Die 2017er Strive waren genauso schwer nur hat Canyon da bei den Angaben bis zu einem halben Kilogramm gemogelt. Das 9.0 Race aus 2017 wog 13,45 kg anstatt der angegebenen 12,9 kg in Rahmengröße M.

Aber die neue Teamfarbe hat was.


----------



## Ministry87 (12. Oktober 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Zwischen Neuron AL 8.0 und 7.0 (die für mich interessanten Modelle) kann ich also folgende nennenswerte Unterschiede feststellen.
> Fox 34 Performance vs. Fox 34 Rythm
> GX Eagle 1x12 vs. XT/SLX 2x11
> Sram Guide R vs. Shimano BR-M500
> ...




Mich nervt das Ganze auch....
Ich bin scharf auf die Mavic XA Elite. Die Felgen sehen einfach Klasse aus.

Das einzige Männer-Neuron mit XA Elite ist aber das 9.0 SL und koster 3500 -.-

Von den Komponenten optimal wäre das Neuron WMN 8.0, da sind auch die XA Elite drinnen... Das ist auch das einzige mit nem Remote für den Dämpfer. Die Geometrie ist auch gleich, aber will man wirklich nen Frauen-Rad haben? Doof.

Ansonsten schwanke ich auch zwischen 7.0 und 8.0... Die Eagle will ich eigentlich gerade nicht haben. Beim 7.0 ist aber "nur" die Rythm drinnen.

Die Kombinationen finde ich dieses Jahr eher blöd!


----------



## fauXpa5 (12. Oktober 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Ganze auch....
> Ich bin scharf auf die Mavic XA Elite. Die Felgen sehen einfach Klasse aus.
> 
> Das einzige Männer-Neuron mit XA Elite ist aber das 9.0 SL und koster 3500 -.-
> ...


Eine Wahlmöglichkeit a la Poison o.Ä. wäre optimal. Dann würde ich das 7.0 in einer anderen Farbe mit GX Eagle nehmen. Aber sowas bietet Canyon nicht an. Und das 7.0 kaufen und die GX Eagle einzeln dazu macht preislich nicht viel Sinn. Dann hab ich beide Schaltungen und muss daher fast so viel zahlen, als wenn ich direkt das 8.0 mit höherwertigen Komponenten an anderen Stellen nehme. Müsste dann die nicht benötigte Schaltung wieder verkaufen. Also hab ich dann den Aufwand. Und die richtige Farbe hab ich dann immer noch nicht -.-

Ich muss mir die Farben unbedingt in natura angucken. All Black geht natürlich immer, aber ich bin idR auch Fan von auffälligen Farben.


----------



## Ministry87 (12. Oktober 2017)

Das Blau schaut schon ganz gut aus. Ist aber die Frage, wie es in Natura wirkt.

Sehr schade finde ich, dass es bei keinem Herren-Modell eine Remote für den Dämpfer gibt.
Warum dürfen nur Frauen diesen Vorteil haben?


----------



## bumbklaatt (12. Oktober 2017)

Seit es leichtgängige Druckstufendämpfungen mit griffigen Hebeln gibt, die während der Fahrt bedient werden können, vermisse ich die Remotehebel am Lenker nicht mehr. Geht doch nichts über eine cleane Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleso (12. Oktober 2017)

Interessant ist auch, dass die Neuron-Modelle neuerdings in Rahmengröße XL/27" angeboten werden.


----------



## domdomdom (12. Oktober 2017)

laleso schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass die Neuron-Modelle neuerdings in Rahmengröße XL/27" angeboten werden.



So wie ich das sehe sind nur bei den Ramengrößen s und xs 27,5 Zoll Laufräder verbaut. 
FRAME SIZES XS (27,5"), S (27,5"), M, L , XL


----------



## Juuro (12. Oktober 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist auch gleich, aber will man wirklich nen Frauen-Rad haben? Doof.


 Warum denn nicht? Sieht doch keiner!


----------



## Ministry87 (13. Oktober 2017)

Das Blau schaut schon ganz gut aus. Ist aber die Frage, wie es in Natura wirkt.

Sehr schade finde ich, dass es bei keinem Herren-Modell eine Remote für den Dämpfer gibt.
Warum dürfen nur Frauen diesen Vorteil haben? 


Juuro schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Sieht doch keiner!



Naja, sichtbarer Unterschied ist die fehlende diagonale Verstrebung zum Sattelrohr hoch.

Und die Bremsen sind ne Nummer kleiner bei den Mädels.


----------



## Juuro (13. Oktober 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Naja, sichtbarer Unterschied ist die fehlende diagonale Verstrebung zum Sattelrohr hoch.
> 
> Und die Bremsen sind ne Nummer kleiner bei den Mädels.


Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass bei den Frauen standardmäßig das XS Modell mit 27,5“ Rädern dargestellt wird. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die größeren Frauen-Räder genau so aussehen wie die Männer-Räder. Bzw. das XS Männer-Rad hat auch den Rahmen ohne diese Strebe. 

Bremsscheiben kannst du ja austauschen, wenn nötig. Auffallen tut das sicher keinem. Wobei die strebe sicher auch keinem auffällt. [emoji846]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2017)

Weitere Unterschiede sind ein anders verlaufendes Oberrohr (weniger Überstandhöhe), ein anderes Gabelsetup (light) und die WMN Aufdrucke am Oberrohr.
Da sind also schon einige Änderungen an denen man ein WMN Rad erkennt und die man nicht ändern kann.


----------



## crossy-pietro (13. Oktober 2017)

domdomdom schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe sind nur bei den Ramengrößen s und xs 27,5 Zoll Laufräder verbaut.
> FRAME SIZES XS (27,5"), S (27,5"), M, L , XL



Wäre schön wenn das auch beim 2018er-Spectral so umgesetzt wird, wie aktuell beim Neuron und Grand Canyon - denn ich brauch mal wieder ein neues 29er-Spectral
Das Strive is ja mit 27,5" durchgängig gesetzt.


----------



## Sepp90 (13. Oktober 2017)

Der Unterschied liegt bei den Rahmen, also auch dem Oberrohr und dementsprechend auch an der Überstandshöhe, daran, das wie schon geschrieben, bei den Frauenmodellen das 27,5" Neuron fotografiert ist, bei den Herrenmodellen das 29".
Da werden 2 unterschiedliche Rahmen verwendet, einmal das "alte" 27,5er (ALX.0) und einmal das 29er (ALX.9), die heißen ja jetzt alle ALX.0.
Daher haben die Größen XS und S als 27,5er 120mm Federweg, die anderen als 29er 110m.
Zu der Verstrebung, diese fehlt bei den Größen S und XS, das war auch schon vorher so, zumindest bei den 27,5er Neurons.


----------



## fauXpa5 (13. Oktober 2017)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> Daher haben die Größen XS und S als 27,5er 120mm Federweg, die anderen als 29er 110m.


Damit ist der Dämpfer gemeint und nicht die Gabel oder?

Hat es irgendeinen Grund, dass beim Neuron 8.0 und 9.0 SL das Kabel nicht im Unterrohr verschwindet und bei den anderen schon?


----------



## MoPe. (13. Oktober 2017)

EDIT:Sepp90 war schneller



filiale schrieb:


> Weitere Unterschiede sind ein anders verlaufendes Oberrohr (weniger Überstandhöhe), ein anderes Gabelsetup (light) und die WMN Aufdrucke am Oberrohr.



Jein, die WMN-Räder sind in Größe S (27,5") und die "Unisex" in M (29") abgebildet, in gleicher Größe sind die Rahmen baugleich. Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite unterscheiden sich; 70/740 zu 60/700 oder 70/720. Das andere Gabelsetup gab es mal, wird aber nicht mehr beworben.
Ein WMN-Aufdruck dürfte höchstens am Sattel auftauchen.

Man muss also schon die Ausstattung kennen um es als WMN-Modell entlarven zu können. Würde wenn mir die Teile zusagen zum WMN-Modell greifen und gegebenenfalls Sattel und Lenker tauschen.

Ja,die Gabel hat immer 120mm.
Das was im Unterrohr verschwindet ist der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer. Die Leitungen der Bremse und Sattelstütze sind immer außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (13. Oktober 2017)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Ja,die Gabel hat immer 120mm.
> Das was im Unterrohr verschwindet ist der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer. Die Leitungen der Bremse und Sattelstütze sind immer außen.



Alles klar, danke.
Also GX Eagle (oder generell 1x Schaltung) = kein Umwerfer = kein Schaltzug, der in das Unterrohr gelegt werden kann/muss?!


----------



## noocelo (13. Oktober 2017)

so. ich würde mich mal ausklinken. hoffe, das ist ok.


----------



## fauXpa5 (13. Oktober 2017)

X-Post aus der Canyon Galerie.
Hier gefällt mir die Farbe besser, als auf der Canyon HP muss ich sagen


zvq schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 647531 Canyon Neuron AL 8.0 2018


----------



## koeln17 (13. Oktober 2017)

neue commuter 2018 gibt es nur die kleinen v3 und v4.
Ist das der Abgesang auf die Modellreihe oder ist das canyon-typisch, so in einzelschritten Modelle anzubieten?
Eigentlich will ich immer noch sofort ein commuter v5 kaufen - aber zu Terminen gibts weiterhin keine Aussage, richtig?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Oktober 2017)

Gibt's Infos wann bei Canyon die ersten e bikes kommen?


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2017)

Man munkelt 2018. D.h. dann natürlich nicht im Januar sondern Q3 2018 wenn immer neue Bikes fürs Folgejahr vorgestellt werden.

Aber Pure Cycling paßt nicht wirklich mit E Bike zusammen...wer weich sein möchte muß bei anderen Herstellern schauen


----------



## mcmrks (15. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> […] Pure Cycling paßt nicht wirklich mit E Bike zusammen […]


richtig. vielleicht bringen sie die dinger ja unter einer neuen marke („e-works“ wär doch was ) unters volk.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Trend geht halt zum e bike und ich könnte mir daher vorstellen das Canyon auch noch auf den Zug aufspringt


----------



## Topi43 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter war - so sagte er - vor ca 3 Wochen bei einem Event bei Canyon in Koblenz, eine Art Tag der offenen Tür. Beim Rundgang durch die Produktion wurde auch berichtet, dass die e-Bikes, die in Zukunft kommen, nicht auf der Standard-Produktionslinie montiert werden. Angaben zum Zeitraum konnte er keine machen.
Nun, diese Info war nun auch schon durch mind. 2 Ohren gefiltert, dennoch glaube ich an die Verlässlichkeit der Aussage und gleichzeitig kann Canyon doch gar nicht anders als sich diesem Trend annehmen.
Unter den Lesern hier gibt's bekanntlich auch die richtig harten Biker, die ein Ebike für weich und pfui halten.
Die Firma Canyon wird aber - in Verantwortung für ihre 700 Mitarbeiter - nicht von Senimentalisten geführt, sondern von Realisten, die anscheinend die Notwendigkeit dieser Produkte für ihre Zukunft verstanden haben.
Kurzum: Es gibt kaum noch Zweifel an eBikes von Canyon - nur wann, das ist die Frage.

Ich freu mich schon auf die aufgewühlten richtig harten Biker, die nun vor Entrüstung ihre Meinung posten ...
erinnern mich etwas an ..., die vor 10 Jahren postulierten, einen Porsche mit Dieselantrieb werde es nie geben.

Bühne frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2017)

Wenn Du glaubst provozieren zu können haste Dich getäuscht 

Wer zu faul ist aus seiner Komfortzone zu krabbeln soll sich ein E Bike kaufen.


----------



## xyzHero (16. Oktober 2017)

Topi43 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Bekannter war - so sagte er - vor ca 3 Wochen bei einem Event bei Canyon in Koblenz, eine Art Tag der offenen Tür. Beim Rundgang durch die Produktion wurde auch berichtet, dass die e-Bikes, die in Zukunft kommen, nicht auf der Standard-Produktionslinie montiert werden. Angaben zum Zeitraum konnte er keine machen.
> Nun, diese Info war nun auch schon durch mind. 2 Ohren gefiltert, dennoch glaube ich an die Verlässlichkeit der Aussage und gleichzeitig kann Canyon doch gar nicht anders als sich diesem Trend annehmen.
> Unter den Lesern hier gibt's bekanntlich auch die richtig harten Biker, die ein Ebike für weich und pfui halten.
> ...



Welcher Porsche hat den einen Dieselmotor


----------



## fauXpa5 (16. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Welcher Porsche hat den einen Dieselmotor


Ziemlich Off-Topic, ich weiß auf jeden Fall von Cayenne, Macan und Panamera, aber die sind für manche ja auch keine Porsche.

Zum Thema E-Bike fällt mir noch dieses Interview ein. http://www.bike-magazin.de/e_mtb/service_wissen/zukunftsvisionen-e-mountainbike-20/a34786.html Ob danach noch was aktuelleres geäußert wurde weiß ich nicht.

Zitat aus dem Interview mit Lutz Scheffer, veröffentlicht 05.01.17:
"Klar, man weiß auch in Koblenz, dass die E-MTBs zukünftig einen großen Teil des Marktes einnehmen werden. Natürlich kommt von Canyon demnächst ein E-MTB."


----------



## xyzHero (16. Oktober 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ziemlich Off-Topic, ich weiß auf jeden Fall von Cayenne, Macan und Panamera, aber die sind für manche ja auch keine Porsche.



Korrekt, ich zähle mich dazu. Auch wenn es eher ein Spaß ist.
Genauso würde ich Bike-Kollegen dizzen wenn sie mit einem E-Bike anrollen würden. Aber alles auf Humor-Ebene.
Bei uns wird immer kräftig ausgeteilt, wenn Jemand was "verkackt" oder "Schwäche" zeigt. Aber da ist Jeder mal dran und alle haben Spaß dabei. Und früher oder später werden wohl auch alle E-Bike fahren, wenn die Knochen nicht mehr können. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## fauXpa5 (16. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Korrekt, ich zähle mich dazu. Auch wenn es eher ein Spaß ist.
> Genauso würde ich Bike-Kollegen dizzen wenn sie mit einem E-Bike anrollen würden. Aber alles auf Humor-Ebene.
> Bei uns wird immer kräftig ausgeteilt, wenn Jemand was "verkackt" oder "Schwäche" zeigt. Aber da ist Jeder mal dran und alle haben Spaß dabei. Und früher oder später werden wohl auch alle E-Bike fahren, wenn die Knochen nicht mehr können.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Eben, jeder wie er mag.
Der 85-jährige, der mir am Freitag ohne auch nur einmal richtig durchatmen zu müssen seine Lebensgeschichte erzählt hat, während wir zufälligerweise nebeneinander die 9% Steigung für 5 Minuten gefahren sind, weiß so einen E-Motor bestimmt zu schätzen.
Somit kann er auch im Alter noch mobil bleiben. Sein City-E-Bike sah 20 Kilo schwerer aus als das Grand Canyon auf dem ich saß. Am Gipfel angekommen ist er gemütlich davon gezogen und ich musste meine Atmung langsam wieder in den Griff kriegen.

Auf "uns" umgerechnet kann man mit den E-Bikes halt auch mal 3000 statt 2000 Höhenmeter machen. Oder man kommt öfter aufs Bike, weil man mehr Power übrig hat. Wem ein E-Bike nicht gefällt, der muss sich ja keins holen. Aber es gibt genug Leute, für die es sinnvoll sein kann.

Aber jetzt genug von mir dazu.

Bei mir wird es wohl das Neuron 8.0. Mit dem Blau hab ich mich inzwischen auch angefreundet.


----------



## Dissektion (16. Oktober 2017)

Sieht aber nach sehr viel Spaß aus 

Commencal Meta Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kkarlos (19. Oktober 2017)

Also ich war am Dienstag bei Canyon, wohne aber auch nur 10 min entfernt. 
Hab mich lange mit dem „Verkäufer“ unterhalten und Bikes getestet. 

Das Spectral 2018 soll im Dezember kommen, mit rundum erneuertem Design. (Aussage Verkäufer)
Vom spectral 7.0 EX in Rahmengröße M (schwarz) sind nur noch weniger als 20 da.


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Oktober 2017)

Kkarlos schrieb:


> Das Spectral 2018 soll im Dezember kommen, mit rundum erneuertem Design. (Aussage Verkäufer)



Hui... Spectral-Leaks  - das klingt ja relativ konkret. Vielleicht mit anderer Dämpferanlenkung (ähnl. Jeffsy)...?


----------



## jimmy_bod (19. Oktober 2017)

ja goil...  da bin ich mal gespannt! 
Wenn es auch ein 5.0 EX mit 1x12 geben wird, dann schlage ich zu


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Oktober 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hui... Spectral-Leaks  - das klingt ja relativ konkret. Vielleicht mit anderer Dämpferanlenkung (ähnl. Jeffsy)...?


Klingt eher nach neuem aussendesign als nach neuem Modell! Also neue farben decals usw.


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Oktober 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach neuem aussendesign als nach neuem Modell! Also neue farben decals usw.



Hoffen wir einfach mal auf mehr als das.
Ich habe öfter mal von Canyon-Leuten gehört, das obwohl viele Hersteller und auch sie selbst "stehende" Dämpfer verbauen, eine mehr horizontale Anlenkung/"Andrückung" besser für Wippe und Lager etc. wäre (bin da allerdings kein Experte).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Oktober 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hui... Spectral-Leaks  - das klingt ja relativ konkret. Vielleicht mit anderer Dämpferanlenkung (ähnl. Jeffsy)...?



Ich zitiere mich hier mal selbst von zwei Seiten zuvor. 



Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Spectral ist es nicht. Das hat den Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Ups, jetzt ist es raus...


----------



## edivad (19. Oktober 2017)

Kkarlos schrieb:


> Also ich war am Dienstag bei Canyon, wohne aber auch nur 10 min entfernt.
> Hab mich lange mit dem „Verkäufer“ unterhalten und Bikes getestet.
> 
> Das Spectral 2018 soll im Dezember kommen, mit rundum erneuertem Design. (Aussage Verkäufer)
> Vom spectral 7.0 EX in Rahmengröße M (schwarz) sind nur noch weniger als 20 da.




das selbe wurde mir eben auch gesagt vom netten verkäufer. wollte mir jetzt auch ein spectral zulegen, mein jahrelanger begleiter nerve xc wurde mir nämlich geklaut... allerdings sollen die modelle im dezember erst vorgestellt werden, verfügbar werden sie aber erst januar / februar kommenden jahres sein. daher warte ich noch, zumal so ziemlich alle modelle die für mich in frage kämen ausverkauft sind :/ werde mir in bonn nächste woche noch bikes von radon anschauen, aber als gebürtiger koblenzer neige ich doch eher zu canyon, zumal das mein viertes canyon wäre und ich noch nie probleme hatte.


----------



## Mibra (19. Oktober 2017)

Oh da kann man ja echt gespannt sein. Aktuell gefällt mir das Slide Carbon 140 besser.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (28. Oktober 2017)

Gerade im Netz gesehen ✌


----------



## philis (28. Oktober 2017)

Das sieht aber nach mehr Federweg aus?
Geil sieht es aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wienando (28. Oktober 2017)

Könnte das neue Torque sein.
Wenn man sich die Canyon HP im Bereich Gravity anschaut gibt es da schon seit ein paar Wochen die Kategorie Freeride. Da fehlen nur bis Dato noch die Bikes zu...


----------



## philis (28. Oktober 2017)

Optisch geil 
Ich würde mich über ein Scott Genius ähnliches Bike als Spectral freuen


----------



## LasseChristian (29. Oktober 2017)

Yep, Torque


----------



## Mo(n)arch (30. Oktober 2017)

Joe Barnes war mit dm Ding unterwegs. Torque? Ausserdem scheint das Team auf Fox gewechselt zu sein.


----------



## Ma_x21 (30. Oktober 2017)

Aber warum dann mit ner 2017 Fox-Gabel?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Oktober 2017)

Weil es ein Vorserientyp ist und es schon seit Monaten getestet wird? Beim Foto steht doch kein Datum dabei.


----------



## Vinse86 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte das auch gern als neues Spectral gesehen XD


----------



## MantaHai (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Hinterradbremse sieht irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## bartos0815 (31. Oktober 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Joe Barnes war mit dm Ding unterwegs. Torque? Ausserdem scheint das Team auf Fox gewechselt zu sein.


glücklicherweise gibts auch sattelstützen mit mehr hub, da wirkt der auszug gar nicht mehr so extrem...... 
ist das ein abgestützer eingelenker oder ein viergelenker?
ist da ein horst link (kann man aufgrund der fotoqualität nur schwer erkennen?) oder ist der drehpunkt hinten tatsächlich auf der sitzstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (31. Oktober 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> glücklicherweise gibts auch sattelstützen mit mehr hub, da wirkt der auszug gar nicht mehr so extrem......
> ist das ein abgestützer eingelenker oder ein viergelenker?
> ist da ein horst link (kann man aufgrund der fotoqualität nur schwer erkennen?) oder ist der drehpunkt hinten tatsächlich auf der sitzstrebe?


Ich denke bei Canyon kann man mittlererweile fast mit Sicherheit ein Horst-Link erwarten...das kennen die...das können die....


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. November 2017)

[QUOTE="Mo(n)arch, post: 14870312, member: 1306

Joe Barnes war mit dm Ding unterwegs. Torque? Ausserdem scheint das Team auf Fox gewechselt zu sein.[/QUOTE]

Spectral


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. November 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Mo(n)arch, post: 14870312, member: 1306
> 
> Joe Barnes war mit dm Ding unterwegs. Torque? Ausserdem scheint das Team auf Fox gewechselt zu sein.



Spectral [/QUOTE]
Mit 180mm Federweg


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Spectral


Mit 180mm Federweg[/QUOTE]

Klar   und 29" (Wunschdenken)


----------



## MysticT (3. November 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Mit 180mm Federweg



Klar   und 29" (Wunschdenken)[/QUOTE]

Ein 29" Spectral fänd ich ziemlich erwerbenswert


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2017)

[/QUOTE]
Ein 29" Spectral fänd ich ziemlich erwerbenswert [/QUOTE]

Hoffe ja, dass sie es machen wie beim 2018er Neuron: XS- und S-Rahmen in 27,5", Rest in 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (3. November 2017)

Das mit den Zitaten solltet ihr noch mal üben!


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2017)

stonehill schrieb:


> Das mit den Zitaten solltet ihr noch mal üben!
> 
> Ja
> (sorry  -  kann gelöscht werden)


----------



## firstmanonbike (3. November 2017)

Und von was träumt ihr Nachts?


----------



## Flow91 (6. November 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/specials/noroutine/

Grad auf der Rückseite der aktuellen MOUNTAINBIKE-Ausgabe gesehen.


----------



## Rick7 (6. November 2017)

Heisst also am 11.12. wird was neues vorgestellt?! Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## domdomdom (6. November 2017)

Das neue Spectral denke ich. Vielleicht sogar als 29er 
.


----------



## Ministry87 (6. November 2017)

domdomdom schrieb:


> Das neue Spectral denke ich. Vielleicht sogar als 29er
> .


Schaut in dem Teaser tatsächlich nach größeren Rädern aus 

Ich hoffe auch auf eine 29er Version!!!


----------



## nakih (6. November 2017)

Bei dem Teaser gehts auf jedenfall sicher um das Spectral:


----------



## mm_bike (6. November 2017)

Sieht so aus, als ob JB im letzten Dudens clip auch ein 29er Spectral fährt - Laufräder sehen groß aus. Aber sonst sieht das bike wie das Spectral bisher aus, also nix mit neuer Dämpferanlenkung oder so.


----------



## jimmy_bod (7. November 2017)

Wie ist die Einschätzung der Bergziegen hier beim Bergauffahren und der Spectral typischen Geometrie mit 29"? Ich beschränke die Frage zunächst auf Forstwege etc. ? Wird man merken, dass es sich leicht schwerer Treten wird, vor allem wenn man Schwung verliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (7. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Wie ist die Einschätzung der Bergziegen hier beim Bergauffahren und der Spectral typischen Geometrie mit 29"? Ich beschränke die Frage zunächst auf Forstwege etc. ? Wird man merken, dass es sich leicht schwerer Treten wird, vor allem wenn man Schwung verliert?


Ja sicher wird man das merken! 29er werden immer Träger sein beim beschleunigen bergauf vgl mit einem gleichbereiften 27,5! Höhere rotierende masse mit weiter außen liegenden Schwerpunkt. Ist Physik und nicht zu ändern...


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Wie ist die Einschätzung der Bergziegen hier beim Bergauffahren und der Spectral typischen Geometrie mit 29"? Ich beschränke die Frage zunächst auf Forstwege etc. ? Wird man merken, dass es sich leicht schwerer Treten wird, vor allem wenn man Schwung verliert?



Ja, den Unterschied (auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe) wird man merken. Ich klettere ganz gern mit meinem 7.9 (fahre 30er Blatt auf 11 bis 46 Zähne) und komme auch steile Stiche hier in den Mittelgebirgen gut hoch.
Bergab sind die 29"-Räder aber dann wirklich ne Macht.


----------



## jimmy_bod (7. November 2017)

Danke Euch. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht von Spectral 27,5" auf Neuron 29" wechseln soll. Ich fahre viel hoch und auch gerne Trails runter mit maximal S1-2. Das Spectral ist hier super aber mir fast etwas zu schwerfällig beim Klettern - vor allem das 2018er mit 29"

Mal sehen, das neue Neuron AL 8.0 kommt mit 1x12 daher und 29"... Die etwas dünneren Reifen und die sportlichere Geometrie sollten den 29" "Nachteil" neutralisieren.


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (7. November 2017)

Weiß wer zufällig, was Canyon mit dem Sender vorhat? Oder ob da überhaupt was passieren wird?


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

Seit wann gibts das Sender?


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (7. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts das Sender?


Gute Frage, 2015 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

Oh, 2018er Modelle sind ja noch nicht auf der Seite.... hmmm.


----------



## doncarlos1803 (7. November 2017)

Das Sender gibt's seit Mitte/Ende 2016...
Da wird sich bis auf die Ausstattung deswegen nicht allzu viel ändern.


----------



## Fringo76 (7. November 2017)

Ich bin auch gespannt, was beim Sender passiert. Da die 2017er schon in großen Teilen ausverkauft sind, müsste bald mal was neues auf die Seite. Ich persönlich hoffe ja auf ne Alu-Variante, aber ob das passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (7. November 2017)

Fringo76 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt, was beim Sender passiert. Da die 2017er schon in großen Teilen ausverkauft sind, müsste bald mal was neues auf die Seite. Ich persönlich hoffe ja auf ne Alu-Variante, aber ob das passiert?


Sender 2018:





Wohl als Replica der Teambikes gedacht.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (7. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Danke Euch. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht von Spectral 27,5" auf Neuron 29" wechseln soll. Ich fahre viel hoch und auch gerne Trails runter mit maximal S1-2. Das Spectral ist hier super aber mir fast etwas zu schwerfällig beim Klettern - vor allem das 2018er mit 29"
> 
> Mal sehen, das neue Neuron AL 8.0 kommt mit 1x12 daher und 29"... Die etwas dünneren Reifen und die sportlichere Geometrie sollten den 29" "Nachteil" neutralisieren.



Bin zuerst das Nerve  29" als SL Variante gefahren und fahre jetzt seit zwei Jahren das Spectral 29" als SL Variante.
Klar das Nerve ist Bergauf etwas schneller, aber Trails kann es nicht wirklich oder nur bedingt. Das Spectral in 29" ist meiner Meinung nach ein super Kompromiss und bergab kann man mit entsprechender Technik so manches Enduro stehen lassen. 
29" sehe ich bei beiden Bikes als klaren Vorteil und nicht als Nachteil.
Ich kann dan neue Modell kaum erwarten! Hoffentlich auch 29", sonst geht es für mich früher oder später zum Santa Cruz Hightower.


----------



## Mounsa (7. November 2017)

Der Teaser zeigt bei der Pfützenfahrt doch eine horizontale Dämpferanlenkung wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
Wird wohl am 11.12 zwei neue Spectrals geben. Bitte Lenkwinkel 66Grad oder kleiner und ne 160 er Gabel wenn ich mir was wünschen darf. Hinterbau 150mm und weiterhin schicke Alurahmen wären natürlich eine gelungene Kombi...


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (7. November 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Sender 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja schonmal ziemlich schick, woher hast du das Bild? Ich hoffe allerdings auch auf ne Alu-Variante im anfängerfreundlichen Preisbereich..


----------



## Wienando (7. November 2017)

Heute kam folgender Post von Canyon auf Instagram:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbM575uHQWA/?taken-by=canyon
Könnte das neue Spectral sein - dann aber wieder mit Dämpferanlenkung wie gehabt?!?


----------



## Ma_x21 (7. November 2017)

Ist nicht das neue, die Gabel is ne alte Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Der Teaser zeigt bei der Pfützenfahrt doch eine horizontale Dämpferanlenkung wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
> Wird wohl am 11.12 zwei neue Spectrals geben. Bitte Lenkwinkel 66Grad oder kleiner und ne 160 er Gabel wenn ich mir was wünschen darf. Hinterbau 150mm und weiterhin schicke Alurahmen wären natürlich eine gelungene Kombi...



Ja, ist das neue Spectral. Die Dämpferanlenkung ist die, die ich im Sommer bereits auf Spyshots gesehen habe. Alle drei Bikes sehen mir aber nach 27,5" aus.


----------



## filiale (7. November 2017)

Der Dämpfer soll doch horizontal verbaut sein ? ...na wir schauen mal. Ich finde auch es schaut mehr nach 27.5 aus


----------



## hoffe87 (7. November 2017)

Darf ich mal fragen was ihr euch von einer horizontalen dämpferanlenkung erhofft? Kann man Fakten nennen was dadurch besser wird? Oder einfach das es halt anders aussieht?


----------



## filiale (7. November 2017)

Nur die Optik.


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. November 2017)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was ihr euch von einer horizontalen dämpferanlenkung erhofft? Kann man Fakten nennen was dadurch besser wird? Oder einfach das es halt anders aussieht?



Ich habe mir mal sagen lassen... das es in erster Linie die Kräfte auf die Wippe "entschärfen" soll - dort soll es wohl durch die konstruktive Umlegung in die Horizontale weniger Kraftspitzen/Verschleiß geben... ...obwohl ich das selbst noch nie als Mangel/Defekt gehört habe.

"Flaschenkindern" wird dadurch evtl. die Halterung wegfallen.

Finde die optische Trennung Neuron/Spectral aber sinnig, da sie sich in der Vergangenheit (gerade bei den 29ern) sehr nahe standen.


----------



## filiale (8. November 2017)

Der Flaschenhalter fällt nur dann weg, wenn man die Dämpfer mittig am Unterrohr platziert. Bei sehr vielen anderen Herstellern kann man bei höher gelegtem horizontalen Dämpfer dennoch locker eine 0,75 Flasche nutzen. Zum Glück...

Von einem vermehrten Defekt bei aktuell üblichen vertikalen Dämpferwippen hab ich auch noch nichts gehört...


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. November 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter fällt nur dann weg, wenn man die Dämpfer mittig am Unterrohr platziert. Bei sehr vielen anderen Herstellern kann man bei höher gelegtem horizontalen Dämpfer dennoch locker eine 0,75 Flasche nutzen. Zum Glück...



Ja, wenn Canyon die (m.M.n. sehr feine) Formensprache (Kettenstreben und Oberrohr als "fließende Linie") beibehalten will/wird, könnte es mit dem Flaschenhalter klappen.


----------



## bartos0815 (8. November 2017)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was ihr euch von einer horizontalen dämpferanlenkung erhofft? Kann man Fakten nennen was dadurch besser wird? Oder einfach das es halt anders aussieht?


Ein Vorteil der horizontalen Dämpferanlenkung ist der vorhandene platz. Man kann längere Dämpfer mit piggypack leichter integrieren! Ansonsten ists mmn egal wie der Dämpfer steht Oder liegt. Lineare progressive oder degressive Auslegung sind so oder so möglich


----------



## Dissektion (8. November 2017)

http://www.velonews.com/bike-review...8?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Ministry87 (8. November 2017)

Das ist das 2017er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (8. November 2017)

Wienando schrieb:


> Heute kam folgender Post von Canyon auf Instagram:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BbM575uHQWA/?taken-by=canyon
> Könnte das neue Spectral sein - dann aber wieder mit Dämpferanlenkung wie gehabt?!?



Für mich sieht das nach JBs normalen "Dudes"-Spectral aus, siehe auch:
http://14761-presscdn-0-15.pagely.n...loads/2014/10/Joe-Barnes-Spectral-CF-4265.jpg


----------



## filiale (8. November 2017)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 662754
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/bike-review...8?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral



was willst Du mit dem 2017 hier ?


----------



## Dissektion (8. November 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> was willst Du mit dem 2017 hier ?


Ist blos ein aktueller Canyon FB Post. Aber was mag die Aussage


> "Wir konnten uns tatsächlich nichts vorstellen, was das #CanyonSpectral CF 9.0 EX verbessern würde. Es ist einfach top!"


bedeuten? Vielleicht gibts gar kein Update?


----------



## filiale (8. November 2017)

Ach so. ok.

Naja die machen eben auch Werbung für das Modell. Und wenn ein neues Speci 2018 kommt steht dann in den Tests dass es noch besser geworden ist, so wie bei jedem Test, immer wird dem Verbraucher erzählt das alles besser geworden ist damit wir das Zeugs kaufen. Dabei fahren wir auch mit 5 Jahre alten Kisten den Berg flott hoch und runter


----------



## US1982 (9. November 2017)

Die Aussage ist bloß ein Zitat von VeloNews. Also ganz normale Werbung.


----------



## Dissektion (9. November 2017)

US1982 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist bloß ein Zitat von VeloNews. Also ganz normale Werbung.


Ja schon, aber trotzdem eigenartig, dass Canyon es aktuell auf der eigenen FB Seite postet. Wir werden sehen ...


----------



## All_mtn (9. November 2017)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber trotzdem eigenartig, dass Canyon es aktuell auf der eigenen FB Seite postet. Wir werden sehen ...


Die müssen halt das Lager leer bekommen. Btw denke ich das man mit dem aktuellen Spectral sowieso nichts verkehrt macht, top Bike in dem Segment.


----------



## Mounsa (9. November 2017)

Segmentübergreifend ist das Zauberwort. 
Ein Bike das Trail und Enduro kann wollen verdammt viele... Bei Enduro ist beim Spectral derzeit Schluss.


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (9. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Segmentübergreifend ist das Zauberwort.
> Ein Bike das Trail und Enduro kann wollen verdammt viele... Bei Enduro ist beim Spectral derzeit Schluss.


Wie kommst du dadrauf? JB scheint auf seinem Spectral in der EWS ganz gut zurechtzukommen.. Ich selbst bin mit meinem Spectral auch super zufrieden, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht annähernd auf dem Level fahre, aber sein wir mal ehrlich, wer tut das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karelia (9. November 2017)

xXBeastKilerXx6 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dadrauf? JB scheint auf seinem Spectral in der EWS ganz gut zurechtzukommen.. ...



Ob JB auf der EWS jeden Sprung größer 60cm auslässt?


----------



## fone (9. November 2017)

Karelia schrieb:


> Ob JB auf der EWS jeden Sprung größer 60cm auslässt?


Solange er keine Garantieleistungen in Anspruch nimmt, ist das ja völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Karelia (9. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Solange er keine Garantieleistungen in Anspruch nimmt, ist das ja völlig uninteressant.



Das ist schon klar. Aber wenn es ihn mit dem Teil zerbröselt, sind Garantieansprüche vielleicht das letzte, was ihn juckt... Und bevor jetzt einer ankommt und meint, das Teil würde mehr aushalten: Ja, das mag schon so sein, aber dann soll Canyon es auch für mehr freigeben. Die Käuferschaft mit 60cm abspeisen und dann JB in der EWS damit starten lassen, ist nicht konsequent.


----------



## fone (9. November 2017)

Karelia schrieb:


> aber dann soll Canyon es auch für mehr freigeben. Die Käuferschaft mit 60cm abspeisen und dann JB in der EWS damit starten lassen, ist nicht konsequent.


Hä? Warum?
Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. November 2017)

xXBeastKilerXx6 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dadrauf? JB scheint auf seinem Spectral in der EWS ganz gut zurechtzukommen.



JB fährt auch 160 mm vorn und hinten an seinem Spectral - einer anderen Wippe sei Dank.


----------



## Mounsa (9. November 2017)

Karelia schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar. Aber wenn es ihn mit dem Teil zerbröselt, sind Garantieansprüche vielleicht das letzte, was ihn juckt... Und bevor jetzt einer ankommt und meint, das Teil würde mehr aushalten: Ja, das mag schon so sein, aber dann soll Canyon es auch für mehr freigeben. Die Käuferschaft mit 60cm abspeisen und dann JB in der EWS damit starten lassen, ist nicht konsequent.


Das das Spectral mehr aushält is jedem klar... Canyon möchte eben nicht von nem 120-Kilo-Bär verklagt werden der seinen Whip von nem 1m Drop schräg landet...
Zu dem Enduro-Thema - auch ernste S3-Verblockungen sind fast mit jedem Fully fahrbar über viele tausend Tiefenmeter am Tag aber hier macht ein potentes Fahrwerk inkl. Geo einfach mehr Spaß. Und als Nebeneffekt hält man das mit entsprechendem Gefährt auch viele Tage am Stück aus - ausgenommen mal die wenigen Fitness-Götter unter uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (10. November 2017)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Ist blos ein aktueller Canyon FB Post. Aber was mag die Aussage
> 
> bedeuten? Vielleicht gibts gar kein Update?



Auf der Seite selbst findet man unten was interessantes (http://www.velonews.com/bike-review/2017/11/canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex_451108):



> Canyon says the Spectral 9.0 EX will be available on its website *in November 2017*.
> Read more at http://www.velonews.com/bike-review/2017/11/canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex_451108#ZsgCXcuLlw726muI.99


----------



## Guru (10. November 2017)

stonehill schrieb:


> Auf der Seite selbst findet man unten was interessantes (http://www.velonews.com/bike-review/2017/11/canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex_451108):
> 
> Canyon says the Spectral 9.0 EX will be available on its website *in November 2017*.



Nicht unbedingt, weil Canyon in den USA ja noch nicht so weit ist wie hier. Kann also auch ein "altes" Modell sein, um das es bei der Markteinführung geht.


----------



## stonehill (10. November 2017)

Guru schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, weil Canyon in den USA ja noch nicht so weit ist wie hier. Kann also auch ein "altes" Modell sein, um das es bei der Markteinführung geht.


Klingt logisch und passt auch zu: https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0-ex


----------



## Filou72 (10. November 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 663423 Anhang anzeigen 663424 Hallo zusammen,

Ich kann mich zwischen beide bike nicht so richtig entschieden. 
Habt ihr vielleicht Argument für der ein oder andere?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. November 2017)

Das Scott hat die modernere Geometrie.


----------



## xyzHero (10. November 2017)

Gegen Canyon Spricht die Abwicklung im Schadensfall, Ausfallzeiten bei Reparaturen und generell der Service. 
Die Räder sollten ähnlich gut sein. Bin aber keines davon gefahren. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Canyon23 (10. November 2017)

Wenn Canyon würd ich auf nächstes Jahr warten, dann kommt das neue Lux. Gehört aber nicht in den Thread


----------



## filiale (10. November 2017)

Weil ein Bike eine modernere Geo hat ist es noch lange nicht besser ! Letztes Jahr war die "alte" Geo noch das Maß der Dinge. Jetzt müssen sie wieder was verkaufen, also ist wieder eine andere Geo besser...Marketing...

Wichtig ist: Welche Geo paßt besser zu Dir. Paßt überhaupt eine ? Oder wird es ev. ein dritter Marke ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. November 2017)

Das stimmt sicherlich. Aber vor allem der flachere Lenkwinkel, der sicherlich den immer krasser werdenden CC-Rennstrecken geschuldet ist, macht das Rad für Otto-Normal-Biker universeller einsetzbar. Damit kann man heute komfortabler als früher - finde ich zumindest - auch den einen oder anderen Trail mitnehmen, ohne gleich Überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen.


----------



## DMLRUS (11. November 2017)

Ich Frage mich öfters, wem sind all neuen Geometrie Trends geschuldet? Wenn eine Geometrie für Mehrzahl an Fahrer funktioniert, weshalb muss man alles neu erfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (11. November 2017)

Unglaublich.......ich weiß zwar nicht ob das Votec gut ist, aber................


----------



## Sasse82 (11. November 2017)

Haha, das gleiche habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Copy and paste. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikl69 (11. November 2017)

Über Votec liest man so wenig. Ich werd mich mal nach dem Service erkundigen und im Zweifel mich für Votec entscheiden


----------



## Sasse82 (11. November 2017)

Ich habe mit Votec nur bedingt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings war das noch vor der letzten der mehreren Pleiten und Übernahmen.
Preis Leistung ist aber definitiv schlechter als bei  Canyon.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikl69 (11. November 2017)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Preis Leistung ist aber definitiv schlechter als bei Canyon.



Ja und warum wissen wir ja alle. Deswegen halt lieber keins von beiden.........


----------



## Sasse82 (11. November 2017)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ja und warum wissen wir ja alle. Deswegen halt lieber keins von beiden.........


Deswegen warte ich aktuell auf die genauen Details vom kommenden Knolly 120mm 29er. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allypone (11. November 2017)

Das Scott hat schon den Boost-Standard, das Lux "noch" nicht.


----------



## el martn (11. November 2017)

allypone schrieb:


> Das Scott hat schon den Boost-Standard, das Lux "noch" nicht.


Und was bringt es?

Nichts!


----------



## allypone (11. November 2017)

Boost bedeutet oft, dass auch B+ Reifen gefahren werden können.
Somit kann ein zweiter Radsatz (27.5+) das Einsatzspektrum erweitern. Für mich nicht unwesentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2017)

unter Laufradbauern munkelt man, dass mann tatsächlich steifere 29 Zoll Laufräder bauen kann


----------



## tomac85 (12. November 2017)

allypone schrieb:


> Boost bedeutet oft, dass auch B+ Reifen gefahren werden können.
> Somit kann ein zweiter Radsatz (27.5+) das Einsatzspektrum erweitern. Für mich nicht unwesentlich.



B+ in einem Lux 
Außerdem heißt boost nicht automatisch das du breitere Reifen fahren kannst... kommt immer auf die Konstruktion der Sitzstreben an ob der Reifen genug Freiraum hat.


----------



## domdomdom (13. November 2017)

Wie einfach null Infos zum neuen Spectral durchsickern ist krass :/


----------



## filiale (13. November 2017)

Ist doch OK das nix durchsackt. Wozu auch. Termin ist klar und ändern könnte man eh nix wenn man vorher schon etwas wüßte. Die 4 Wochen machen den Bock auch nicht fett. Ich verstehe die Ungeduld gar nicht...


----------



## domdomdom (13. November 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist doch OK das nix durchsackt. Wozu auch. Termin ist klar und ändern könnte man eh nix wenn man vorher schon etwas wüßte. Die 4 Wochen machen den Bock auch nicht fett. Ich verstehe die Ungeduld gar nicht...



ist doch Sinn des Threads hier darüber zu rätseln was kommt. 15 Seiten Ungeduld und Spannung was kommen wird in 2018. Wenn du nichts dazu zu sagen hast brauchst dich ja nicht dazu melden. Verstehe das auch nicht.


----------



## filiale (13. November 2017)

domdomdom schrieb:


> ist doch Sinn des Threads hier darüber zu rätseln was kommt. 15 Seiten Ungeduld und Spannung was kommen wird in 2018. Wenn du nichts dazu zu sagen hast brauchst dich ja nicht dazu melden. Verstehe das auch nicht.



So wie Du sinnierst, tue ich das auch...es gibt kein Grund sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2017)




----------



## stonehill (14. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


>


Hatte ich gestern auch gesehen aber nix entdeckt, was man nicht schon kannte, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

stonehill schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auch gesehen aber nix entdeckt, was man nicht schon kannte, oder?


Ich kenn nicht viel insofern...  Das blaue gefällt mir sehr gut aber hier eher aus der Frauensicht (bin ein Mann) -> keine Ahnung vom Material aber die Farbe ist toll.


----------



## TractionBronson (14. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


>



Das eine von den zwei schwarzen Fullys war das Strive, das ohne SS Spectral. Altes Modell? Oder wird vielleicht doch gar nicht so viel am Spectral geändert? Würde auch zu der #noroutine-Geschichte passen, ich zumindest bilde mir da die bisherige Dämpfer-Anlenkung ein. Würde mich freuen. War ein durchdachtes Ding. Bin eh nicht so der Fan von horizontalen Anlenkungen (rein optisch).
Ich kann es kaum erwarten #fanboy


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. November 2017)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> Würde auch zu der #noroutine-Geschichte passen, ich zumindest bilde mir da die bisherige Dämpfer-Anlenkung ein.



Ich sehe in dem Video die horizontale Dämpferanlenkung. 



 

Aber ich habe sie ja auch schon am Standbild des Spectrals gesehen.


----------



## mohlo (15. November 2017)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Unglaublich.......ich weiß zwar nicht ob das Votec gut ist, aber................



RADON SWOOP 170


----------



## Rick7 (15. November 2017)

fail! 

Ne im Ernst... da fehlt der charakteristische Knick im Oberrohr. Beim Vergleich Votec und Canyon ist es aber schon extrem gleich.


----------



## LasseChristian (16. November 2017)

Der Dämpfer scheint mir recht kurz zu sein..


----------



## fone (16. November 2017)

Bei 5cm Bewegungsunschärfe kann ich das nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. November 2017)

Hmm,  könnt es nicht einfach ein Video dieses (alten) Spectrals sein?!
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11643300/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (16. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Hmm,  könnt es nicht einfach ein Video dieses (alten) Spectrals sein?!
> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11643300/


Nicht ganz, in dem Video ist die Rückseite vom Sitzrohr + Oberseite Oberrohr gelb, sieht jedenfalls für mich so aus.. Das fehlt bei JB's Spectral


----------



## OzOzOz (17. November 2017)

https://www.mtb-mag.com/en/new-canyons-on-the-way/


----------



## OzOzOz (17. November 2017)




----------



## filiale (17. November 2017)

OzOzOz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 665750



wie oft wollt ihr das Bild eigentlich noch zeigen ?


----------



## bartos0815 (17. November 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> wie oft wollt ihr das Bild eigentlich noch zeigen ?


bis es auf der hp online ist.....:-(


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. November 2017)

Dank der ausführlichen Diskussion hier ist auch das Mountainbike-Magazin auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. FETTER RESPEKT!


----------



## Force325 (19. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Dank der ausführlichen Diskussion hier ist auch das Mountainbike-Magazin auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. FETTER RESPEKT!



2018 geht's nochmal richtig rund wenn einige Hersteller ihre 180mm bikes vorstellen.
Da wird nicht nur Canyon dabei sein.


----------



## tomac85 (23. November 2017)

Auf der US - Seite wird das Spectral mit coming soon beworben
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0-ex 

und das Sender auch
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/gravity/sender


----------



## canyonRomsdal (24. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. November 2017)

Canyon Jeffsy. [emoji85][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karelia (25. November 2017)

Falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde: das Torque wird am 19.12. gelauncht.


----------



## taifi (25. November 2017)

wird es nicht am 11.12 sein?


----------



## Karelia (25. November 2017)

Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters im Showroom heute am 19.12.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. November 2017)

11.12. war doch das Spectral, oder nicht? Das Bike in dem Video.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. November 2017)

Auf den Fotos mit Fabien Barel ist m.E. das Torque zu sehen. Das hat den Dämpfer so quer durch den Rahmen, wie wir auf dem Foto ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon gesehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (26. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos mit Fabien Barel ist m.E. das Torque zu sehen. Das hat den Dämpfer so quer durch den Rahmen, wie wir auf dem Foto ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon gesehen haben.


Das würde bedeuten die Zweitonlackierung, die mir aus dem Bild so gut gefällt wäre beim Torque? -.-
Ich hatte schon Hoffnung für das Spectral...mit dieser Lackierung und in 29


----------



## LasseChristian (27. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos mit Fabien Barel ist m.E. das Torque zu sehen. Das hat den Dämpfer so quer durch den Rahmen, wie wir auf dem Foto ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon gesehen haben.



Glaube auch, dass es das Torque ist. Nach den verwaschenen Bildern aus den Spectralteaser-Video (#noRoutine) glaube ich, dass beim Spectral der Dämpfer ähnlich angeordnet ist, bzw. sich die Rahmen nur wenig unterscheiden (Geo). Ein bisl wie bei YT das Capra und Jeffsy (27.5). Nur frage ich mich ein bisl, warum man sich dann noch ein Strive kaufen sollte..


----------



## All_mtn (27. November 2017)

Wenn das neue Spectral aber mit einer ähnlichen Dämpferposition daher kommen sollte, würde das vermutlich bedeuten dass die Trinkflasche keinen Platz mehr im Rahmen findet oder diese nur sehr klein sein darf. Würde für mich beim Spectral keinen Sinn ergeben da es, wenn auch trailorientiert eher ein Tourenbike ist.
Wäre für mich zumindest dann ein no go.
Würde mir wünschen dass das Spectral seinen bisherigen Shape beibehält und nur technisch aufgewertet bzw. aktualisiert wird.
Immerhin sieht es so wie es aktuell daherkommt verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. November 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Wenn das neue Spectral aber mit einer ähnlichen Dämpferposition daher kommen sollte, würde das vermutlich bedeuten dass die Trinkflasche keinen Platz mehr im Rahmen findet oder diese nur sehr klein sein darf. Würde für mich beim Spectral keinen Sinn ergeben da es, wenn auch trailorientiert eher ein Tourenbike ist.
> Wäre für mich zumindest dann ein no go.
> Würde mir wünschen dass das Spectral seinen bisherigen Shape beibehält und nur technisch aufgewertet bzw. aktualisiert wird.
> Immerhin sieht es so wie es aktuell daherkommt verdammt gut aus.



Keine Sorge, das Spectral hat den Dämpfer weiter oben, so ähnlich wie Scott.


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das Spectral hat den Dämpfer weiter oben, so ähnlich wie Scott.


Also am Oberrohr und nicht am Unterrohr?! Gibt es dazu schon Bilder?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. November 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Also am Oberrohr und nicht am Unterrohr?! Gibt es dazu schon Bilder?



Ja, aber nicht offiziell.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das Spectral hat den Dämpfer weiter oben, so ähnlich wie Scott.


So ähnlich wie scott hatte! Die haben haben ja aus gewichts, steifigkeits und Performancegründen die Dämpferposition geändert! Schon interessant das einmal die dann wieder die andere Position die ultimative Performance liefern soll....


----------



## firstmanonbike (28. November 2017)

Es gibt hat “nur“ 3 oder maximal 4 Positionen, an denen man “vernünftig“ einen Dämpfer im Rahmen  aufhängen kann!
Und diese 4 Positionen teilen sich alle Rad Hersteller. Somit wird immer ein Rad irgend einem anderen Rad gleichen müssen.
Und das ein Hersteller nicht behauptet, das seine neue Erfindung mist ist, ist ja auch logisch...


----------



## tommy_86 (28. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht offiziell.


Wo denn ?  
Bin neugierig ....


----------



## filiale (28. November 2017)

auf seinem handy als er die testfahrt vorort beobachtet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (28. November 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> auf seinem handy als er die testfahrt vorort beobachtet hat



Dann mal bitte her damit


----------



## filiale (28. November 2017)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Dann mal bitte her damit



geht nicht, ist doch geheim


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. November 2017)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich das Foto besitze.  Mir wurden mehrere Fotos des neuen Spectrals gezeigt. Übrigens: geile Farben, wie ich finde.


----------



## Ministry87 (28. November 2017)

Nicht gesehen, nie passiert 
(Ich will keinen Dämpfer am Oberrohr - das ist maximal Oberhässlich )


----------



## fauXpa5 (28. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich das Foto besitze.  Mir wurden mehrere Fotos des neuen Spectrals gezeigt. Übrigens: geile Farben, wie ich finde.


Ob es 29er geben wird konnte man auf den Bildern nicht zufällig erkennen?!


----------



## filiale (28. November 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> (Ich will keinen Dämpfer am Oberrohr - das ist maximal Oberhässlich )



Geschmacksache


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. November 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ob es 29er geben wird konnte man auf den Bildern nicht zufällig erkennen?!



Nein, ich habe nur Bilder vom 27,5er gesehen.

Ich habe aber mal vor Ort in Koblenz angefragt, ob es ein 29er Longtravelbike geben wird. Antwort: Nein. Sie haben aber auch ein neues Spectral in 27,5 so lange geleugnet, bis ich von Details berichten konnte. Dann wurden sie geschmeidiger. Das 29er leugneten sie aber noch immer. Was soll's? Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## taifi (28. November 2017)

Isnt't this a long travel 29er? Seem to me that the wheels are bigger.... or maybe i`m wrong.... but the fork shows a rightfully 170-180mm
Ist das nicht eine lange Reise 29er? Scheint mir, dass die Räder größer sind .... oder vielleicht bin ich falsch ... aber die Gabel zeigt zu Recht 170-180mm


----------



## Mounsa (28. November 2017)

Ist das nicht wieder das Torque...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. November 2017)

Wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen. Man sieht doch deutlich den Dämpfer mitten im Rahmen.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (1. Dezember 2017)

"neue" Commuter seit heute Morgen online....
https://www.canyon.com/urban/urban/#commuter


----------



## firstmanonbike (1. Dezember 2017)

Lest doch, da steht “Spectral“ auf dem Rahmen!!


----------



## Mounsa (1. Dezember 2017)

Hä - wo denn?


----------



## Zaskar HH (3. Dezember 2017)

kann noch mal jemand den blau schwarzen Torque Prototyp posten? War noch gar nicht auf dieser Seite und irgendwie fehlt mir was.


----------



## Cubie (3. Dezember 2017)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> kann noch mal jemand den blau schwarzen Torque Prototyp posten? War noch gar nicht auf dieser Seite und irgendwie fehlt mir was.


Bitte schön...
inkl. optional erhältlicher Performance Parts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Dezember 2017)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> kann noch mal jemand den blau schwarzen Torque Prototyp posten? War noch gar nicht auf dieser Seite und irgendwie fehlt mir was.



Bevor das Foto hier zum dritten Mal gepostet wird, geh einfach eine Seite zurück. Schaffst du!


----------



## Dissektion (3. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bevor das Foto hier zum dritten Mal gepostet wird, geh einfach eine Seite zurück. Schaffst du!


Vermutlich war sein Kommentar aus einer durchzechten Nacht ausgelöst und er findet sich in wenigen Stunden wieder unter den Bewusstseinsorientierten und checkt das noch ... kennen wir doch alle


----------



## LasseChristian (3. Dezember 2017)

Hier ist die Aluversion mit der neuen Dämpferposition:


 

Hoffe das nimmt jetzt keiner ernst


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (6. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/stitched/

Die neuen DJs für 2018 sind übrigens seit ner Weile oben, falls es jemanden interessiert. Hab diesbezüglich hier jetzt noch nichts gelesen


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2017)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Hier ist die Aluversion mit der neuen Dämpferposition:
> Anhang anzeigen 671449
> 
> Hoffe das nimmt jetzt keiner ernst



Das Rahmendesign (nicht die Farbe) schaut so hässlich aus. Dass kann ich mir bei Canyon nicht vorstellen...Montag wissen wir mehr


----------



## taifi (6. Dezember 2017)

Montag es ist so weit weg ...


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Rahmendesign (nicht die Farbe) schaut so hässlich aus. Dass kann ich mir bei Canyon nicht vorstellen...Montag wissen wir mehr


Ich glaube, das darf man jetzt nicht zu ernst nehmen! 

Das ist Canyon.ch, andere Firma. Drum heißen die in der Schweiz auch pure riding oder so... Damit würde ich auch nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen...


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Rahmendesign (nicht die Farbe) schaut so hässlich aus. Dass kann ich mir bei Canyon nicht vorstellen...Montag wissen wir mehr


Wieso ist doch ein designkracher? Eine Annäherung an intense Farbgestaltung durch swiss canyon lässt sich erkennen!  
Hoffentlich lässt canyon ch die deutschen das Bike in Lizenz bauen


----------



## fauXpa5 (7. Dezember 2017)

Gerade mal ein bisschen durch die Bilder des Canyon Instagram Accounts geklickt. Im Grunde schreiben unter jedem Bild Leute, dass sie ein 29er Spectral erhoffen/erwarten...bin gespannt.


----------



## Mounsa (7. Dezember 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Wieso ist doch ein designkracher? Eine Annäherung an intense Farbgestaltung durch swiss canyon lässt sich erkennen!
> Hoffentlich lässt canyon ch den deutschen das Bike in Lizenz bauen



Hoffentlich wird es dann auch stilecht im Baumarkt zu haben sein 

Das 29er Spectral ist schon gelauncht und heißt Neuron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ministry87 (7. Dezember 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es dann auch stilecht im Baumarkt zu haben sein
> 
> Das 29er Spectral ist schon gelauncht und heißt Neuron



Wusste gar nicht, dass es ein Spectral mit 120mm Federweg gibt?


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Dezember 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es dann auch stilecht im Baumarkt zu haben sein


na hoffentlich! obi ich komme !


----------



## boarderking (11. Dezember 2017)

11.12.2017 

und .... nix!


----------



## US1982 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, die halten gerade die Vorstellung ab und heute Nachmittag/Abend gibt's was Neues.


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2017)

bleib doch mal entspannt...der tag ist noch lang...


----------



## Cocolores_1 (11. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/

Soo und jetzt diskutiert mal schön 


PS: ganz schön schwer geworden oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Dezember 2017)

Cocolores_1 schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/
> 
> Soo und jetzt diskutiert mal schön
> 
> ...





Optisch super wie ich finde, aber ich bin raus bei dem Gewicht, VIEL zu schwer.  Wieso ist das Rahmenset eigentlich mit 3,8 kg angegeben? Kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Ministry87 (11. Dezember 2017)

Der Rahmen allein wiegt 2600g, siehe Einzelbeschreibung innerhalb eines Rads. 

Rahmenkit ist inklusive Dämpfer und Kram, das steht ja dabei. 

Kann jemand ableiten ob der Rahmen Boost hat bzw 27,5+ fähig ist?

Bei der Kurbel steht zumindest Shimano blah blah boost. Und 2,6" ist schon Recht breit für Reifen?


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (11. Dezember 2017)

Rahmen sieht top aus, aber Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht! Wo ist ein 29" Rad?
So wird man gezwungen, zu einem anderen Hersteller zu wechseln, obwohl man es gar nicht will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (11. Dezember 2017)

Kein 29er  ... bin auch raus!


----------



## LasseChristian (11. Dezember 2017)

Schwer und teuer, da gibts doch preiswertere Alternativen..Für den Preis bekommt man auch n nettes Nomad oder 2 Capras..

Vor allem die Alumodelle sind enttäuschend... ab 14,2Kg.. Meins wiegt 12,5 mit Pedalen..


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Dezember 2017)

Wieso soll der Rahmen schwer sein? bei 1940gr.


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. Dezember 2017)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Wieso soll der Rahmen schwer sein?



Weil wegen 14,7 kg in Größe M


----------



## nikl69 (11. Dezember 2017)

Das Ding ist so abgrundtief hässlich dass ich überhaupt gar nicht erst in Gefahr gerate doch ein Canyon zu kaufen. Glück gehabt.
Doch das Votec


----------



## Ma_x21 (11. Dezember 2017)

Zitat von enduro-mtb.com

*Warum gibt es kein Canyon Spectral 29?*
Viele werden sich wundern, dass es das neue Spectral wieder nur in 27,5” gibt. Auf unsere Frage hin hat Canyon klargestellt, dass sich beim Spectral alles um Fahrspaß dreht und man davon überzeugt ist, dass 27,5”-Laufräder mit 2,6”-Reifen für diesen Einsatzzweck am besten geeignet sind. Canyon betont außerdem, dass durch die kleinen Laufräder das Heck sehr kompakt gehalten werden konnte, was wiederum der Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit zuträglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. Dezember 2017)

Pinkbike hat den First-ride Artikel veröffentlicht:





https://www.pinkbike.com/news/canyon-spectral-first-ride-2018.html

Hmmm... Irgendwie war das alte mehr mein Geschmack. Das sieht mir dem Jeffsy zu ähnlich, bzw. schaut es nach einer unschöneren Kopie dessen aus.


----------



## Ministry87 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ma_x21 schrieb:


> Zitat von enduro-mtb.com
> 
> *Warum gibt es kein Canyon Spectral 29?*
> Viele werden sich wundern, dass es das neue Spectral wieder nur in 27,5” gibt. Auf unsere Frage hin hat Canyon klargestellt, dass sich beim Spectral alles um Fahrspaß dreht und man davon überzeugt ist, dass 27,5”-Laufräder mit 2,6”-Reifen für diesen Einsatzzweck am besten geeignet sind. Canyon betont außerdem, dass durch die kleinen Laufräder das Heck sehr kompakt gehalten werden konnte, was wiederum der Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit zuträglich ist.




Dann sollen sie es halt SpectRon nennen und den Kundenwünschen nach einem 29er mit mehr Federweg nachkommen.... Nachfragen gab es ja genug...


----------



## Flow91 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ob das abgesprochen war, dass in der letzten MOUNTAINBIKE die neuen 27,5 2,6"-Schlappen als neues Non-Plus-Ultra und bester Kompromiss beworben wurden? 

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2017)

auf der hp garnicht mal so schön. Aber in echt sehn die Dinger meistens dann doch besser aus... 
Mir kommts vor als wäre das Spectral deutlich eher in Richtung Abfahrt / Enduro gewandert. Schwererer Rahmen, abfahrtslastigere Geo, Progressivere Hinterbaukinematik. Ab die Rahmen zugunsten von mehr Stabilität soviel an Gewicht zugenommen haben?


----------



## bikesetsfire (11. Dezember 2017)

Puh, optisch ist das ja wirklich überhaupt nicht mein Fall. Seit Jahren habe ich von einem Spectral geträumt und mir zum Glück in diesem Jahr den Wunsch erfüllt. Hatte schon die Befürchtung dass ich die neuen Spectrals so super finde, dass wieder ein Neues her muss. Aber da komme ich jetzt gar nicht in Versuchung. Nur die dicken Reifen und die Pike gefallen mir im Vergleich zu meinem Al 6.0 mit Fox Rhythm von 2017.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. Dezember 2017)

Eines muss man ihnen aber lassen:
Die Detaillösungen wie der Unterrohrschutz mit Zugverlegung oder die Abdeckungen für die Lager sind sehr sinnvolle und auch super integrierte Neuheiten.
Wobei man darüber diskutieren kann, ob die Leitungen unter dem Unterrohr verlaufen müssen.

Sonst ist der Rahmen aber zu klobig. Dann lieber ein altes EX in Aluminium. Abervielleicht sind die Pressefotos auch mit den Grössen XS gemacht worden.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Dezember 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Die Detaillösungen wie der Unterrohrschutz mit Zugverlegung oder die Abdeckungen für die Lager sind sehr sinnvolle und auch super integrierte Neuheiten.



Da stimm ich dir zu, gerade das mit der Leitungsverlegung haben sie hier sehr charmant gelöst.


----------



## Brummaman (11. Dezember 2017)

Uuuund wann kommt das torque? ^^


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2017)

Detail Design super, aber Rahmendesign irgendwo schon in Richtung Zeitfahrmaschine, hmm liegt hauptsächlich an der Sitzdom Geschichte.
Wenn man den Bereich abdeckt siehts aus wien Mountainbike 



Brummaman schrieb:


> Uuuund wann kommt das torque? ^^



Ja genau, verdammt wenn das die Torque Gerüchte waren dann find ichs doof^^
Aber ich denke, dass das die neue Designsprache auch für ein eventuelles Torque oder auch Strive sein wird.


----------



## jackz (11. Dezember 2017)

12,5kg statt 11,4kg für das Top-Modell sind echt enttäuschend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (11. Dezember 2017)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Uuuund wann kommt das torque? ^^


19.12. stand hier ein paar Seiten vorher.


----------



## samilio (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke, Canyon! So muss ich beim nächsten Radkauf gar nicht erst über das Spectral nachdenken, macht die Sache einfacher


----------



## jimmy_bod (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte mit einem neuen 5.0 EX geliebäugelt. Schön, dass es das nicht mehr gibt.
Aber ganz ehrlich. Das 6.0 wiegt 14,7 kg... Mein 2017 5.0 EX hingegen 13,6 kg.
Ich bin jetzt kein Gramm-Fuchser aber irgendwo gibt es Grenzen und die sind bei nackt 14,7 kg definitv überschritten :-(


----------



## fauXpa5 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ganz gute Werbekampagne für das Neuron^^


----------



## Vinse86 (11. Dezember 2017)

Aber haben die es nicht auch in der zugelassenen Kategorie hochgestuft?


----------



## jimmy_bod (11. Dezember 2017)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> Aber haben die es nicht auch in der zugelassenen Kategorie hochgestuft?


Ja, die haben das Spectral von 3 auf 4 hoch.
Schön und gut aber hier verschieben sich die Gewichte Richtung Downhill. Das neue Neuron ist wohl wirklich das alte Spectral.


----------



## jackz (11. Dezember 2017)

Bloß dass es das Neuron nur in AL gibt und die leichteste Version ebenfalls satte 12,6kg wiegt. Damit hat Canyon kein für mich interessates leichtes Tourenbike mehr im Angebot...


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. Dezember 2017)

Die Räder haben halt ein paar Schwimmreifen für den Winter zugelegt. 
Aber mal ehrlich: Die 2,6" Reifen werden doch auch schwerer sein als gleichwertige 2,3" oder 2,4"?! Ich verstehe diesen großvolumigen Reifentrend sowieso nicht ganz.


----------



## jackz (11. Dezember 2017)

Der Maxxis Minion DHF wiegt lt. Maxxis Website je nach Version 920 bis 965g. Mit einem Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 oder dergleichen könnte man also gut 200g pro Reifen einsparen. Das wäre dann aber immer noch weit entfernt von den 11,4kg des Vorjahresmodells.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen allein wiegt 2600g, siehe Einzelbeschreibung innerhalb eines Rads.
> 
> Rahmenkit ist inklusive Dämpfer und Kram, das steht ja dabei.
> 
> ...



bei pinkbike wird von boost gesprochn


----------



## cristox (11. Dezember 2017)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...pension/product/canyon-spectral-review-51718/


----------



## _todde_ (11. Dezember 2017)

Ernsthaft?! Wie konnte das Sender so schön und das spectral so hässlich werden??


----------



## Mounsa (11. Dezember 2017)

Warum ist die Hütte denn 2 kg schwerer als der Vorgänger???? Das geht mir nicht in die Rübe: Spectral AL 6.0 Ex von 2017 mit 12,7 kg zu Spectral AL 6.0 2018 mit 14,7 kg...


----------



## Hinouf (11. Dezember 2017)

So ein Brummer. Da wirkt mein Strive mit regular Geometrie zierlich dagegen.
Warum muss man in dieser Klasse einen verkappten Downhiller bauen. Absolut unverständlich.


----------



## Ministry87 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> So ein Brummer. Da wirkt mein Strive mit regular Geometrie zierlich dagegen.
> Warum muss man in dieser Klasse einen verkappten Downhiller bauen. Absolut unverständlich.



Verstehe ich auch nicht...
Das spectral war ja so bisschen die eierlegende wollmilchsau. 
Jetzt scheint sogar das strive Dank shapeshifter tourentauglicher zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht...
> Das spectral war ja so bisschen die eierlegende wollmilchsau.
> Jetzt scheint sogar das strive Dank shapeshifter tourentauglicher zu sein...


Mein Alu Strive ist sogar noch leichter als manches Spectral 

Aber der Hinterbau sieht wirklich sehr nach Jeffsy aus, nur das YT wenigstens nen 4 Gelenker draus gemacht hat, das Spectral ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker!? Naja, funktionieren wird das Teil schon und seine Käufer finden wird es auch, auch wenn hier viele das Teil zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig finden, mich eingeschlossen.

Achja, dann weiß man ja jetzt auch schon wie der Strive Nachfolger aussehen wird, der nächstes Jahr vorgestellt wird... was natürlich weitere Fragen aufwerfen wird, da Shapeshifter bei dieser Dämpferanlenkung ja nicht möglich sein wird etc.


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2017)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Aber der Hinterbau sieht wirklich sehr nach Jeffsy aus, nur das YT wenigstens nen 4 Gelenker draus gemacht hat, das Spectral ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker!? Naja, funktionieren wird das Teil schon und seine Käufer finden wird es auch, auch wenn hier viele das Teil zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig finden, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Achja, dann weiß man ja jetzt auch schon wie der Strive Nachfolger aussehen wird, der nächstes Jahr vorgestellt wird... was natürlich weitere Fragen aufwerfen wird, da Shapeshifter bei dieser Dämpferanlenkung ja nicht möglich sein wird etc.




Nope ach wenn es im ersten Moment danach aussieht, es ist ein Viergelenker. Das Gelenk trennt ja nicht die Kettenstrebe vom Ausfallende
sondern sitzt wie es beim horst link so is in der Kettenstrebe. Besonderheit, der Horst link sitzt auf der Sitzstrebe. Ist aber bei Trek im Split Pivot auch ähnlich...nur dass da auch noch die Radachse in der Ebene liegt.

Wissen wie das Strive aussehen wird, tun vermutlich nur sehr wenige  und die vermutlich auch noch nicht wies final werden wird. Ich tippe mal dass es schon diese Designsprache / Anlenkung sein wird. Shape Shifter werden sie denke ich über board werfen.

Die Gewichte machen mich aber auch echt baff...


----------



## RFS_134 (11. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Nope ach wenn es im ersten Moment danach aussieht, es ist ein Viergelenker. Das Gelenk trennt ja nicht die Kettenstrebe vom Ausfallende
> sondern sitzt wie es beim horst link so is in der Kettenstrebe. Besonderheit, der Horst link sitzt auf der Sitzstrebe. Ist aber bei Trek im Split Pivot auch ähnlich...nur dass da auch noch die Radachse in der Ebene liegt.
> 
> Wissen wie das Strive aussehen wird, tun vermutlich nur sehr wenige  und die vermutlich auch noch nicht wies final werden wird. Ich tippe mal dass es schon diese Designsprache / Anlenkung sein wird. Shape Shifter werden sie denke ich über board werfen.
> ...


Oh man Du hast Recht! Die Hinterachse bewegt sich nicht wie beim Eingelenker sondern nach hinten oben! Ich hab da nicht richtig hingeschaut.. 

Ich denke halt das Strive wird weitgehend so wie das Spectral aussehen, Vergleiche bisheriges Spectral und Strive = ziemlich identische Optik. Das der Shapeshifter über Bord geworfen wird ist denkbar. Das System ist zwar echt gut aber mit der Dämpferanlenkung nicht machbar und die werden dann was von  "Vereinfachung" & "Reduzieren aufs wesentliche" argumentieren. So etwa könnte das laufen.. Aber jetzt erstmal abwarten wie das neue Torque so wird.


----------



## fauXpa5 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir gerade das Video zu dem oben verlinkten Bikeradar Test angeguckt. Für einen jahrelangen Dauer-Testsieger echt kein besonders guter Test.


----------



## heistob (11. Dezember 2017)

Alleine wenn man das verbindungsstück zwischen oberrohr und Sitzrohr anschaut
Sind ja nur noch hingemurckst aus. Richtig schrecklich, da bleib ich lieber bei meinen alten Spectral.
Klar es gibt auch clevere Detaillösungen, aber bei über 14 kg kann ich ja gleich ein anderes Bike kaufen das mehr auf enduro ausgerichtet ist.
Meiner meinung nach der falsche entweicklungsweg.


----------



## Guru (11. Dezember 2017)

Haha, bin ich froh, dass mein Spectral noch so super läuft und gut ausschaut 

Und falls es mal nimmer mag, gibts eh einen Boutique-Rahmen.


----------



## LasseChristian (11. Dezember 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Video zu dem oben verlinkten Bikeradar Test angeguckt. Für einen jahrelangen Dauer-Testsieger echt kein besonders guter Test.


Interessant, dass in dem Video die grün lackierte Version vermieden wird. Angesichts des angehängten Fotos würde ich mal vermuten, dass die grüne Version schon das neue Torque ist, shcaut auf der Canyonseite auch irgendwie nach bisl mehr Federweg an der Gabel aus..

siehe Foto: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_8358-jpg.648388/
https://static.canyon.com/img/cache/65/d/d7793092c1be274f2c4cc225fb562.jpg


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man beim alten Design einfach Feintuning betreiben können:

-Dämpfer mit Trunnion Mount, um das Übersetzungsverhältnis nach unten zu bekommen.
-Sitzwinkel steiler und Lenkwinkel leicht abflachen
-abgedichtete Lager und dieser Unterrohrschutz mit Leitungsaufnahme ergänzen.
-Boost
-herkömmliche Sattelklemme 
-Geometrie (Reach, Stack, Kettenstreben) bei L und XL und evtl. XXL formschön(!) in Richtung Pole schieben

-Ex Variante mit Stahlfederdämpfer und evtl. 150mm Federweg hinten und vorne eine 36er mit 160mm

Nach längerem Betrachten wird‘s für mich leider nicht besser das Ding...
Die Form vom alten Spectral und Strive war oder ist halt schon grosses Kino, weils eben auch in Alu und nicht nur in Plastik funktioniert.


----------



## Karelia (11. Dezember 2017)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt, was das Torque dann wiegen wird, wenn das Spectral schon so zugelegt hat... Bei dem Gewicht kann ich auch gleich ein Alutech Fanes nehmen, und bin sogar bei Kategorie 5... plus attraktiveren Preis.


----------



## LasseChristian (11. Dezember 2017)

oder was ist das für ein rad? Torquq AL? Kommt mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor, könnt auch einfach ein anderer Hersteller sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2017)

das dürfte ein Spezi Enduro oder Stumpi sein.
Vielleicht das 2018er Stumpi FSR, was meint ihr?


----------



## RFS_134 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ja, bei den Lagern am der Dämpferanlenkung musste ich auch gleich an Specialized denken, nach Enduro siehts aber nicht aus.


----------



## Nomadbiker (11. Dezember 2017)

Canyon Modellpolitik bleibt mir ein Rätsel!!Letztes Jahr kaum Änderungen (außer das neue Exceed und natürlich Namensumbenennung Nerve in Neuron ) und alles teurer, und dieses Jahr kaum Änderungen (außer das neue Spectral) und alles schwerer und natürlich dem Trend Richtung Enduro folgend. Das Lux und das Nervron bleiben auf der Strecke. Wenn ich da zur Konkurrenz Radon kucke, fällt mir die Entscheidung für ein Bike nicht schwer. Die sind in den Topversionen über 1500gr leichter und billiger sowieso. Und 2500€ nur für das Spectral Frameset find ich schon ein starkes Stück.
Klar, muß ich ja alles nicht kaufen, und werd ich auch nicht machen. Aber ich glaube da werde ich nicht der einzige sein, der sich von Canyon enttäuscht abwendet.


----------



## Force325 (11. Dezember 2017)

Wahnsinn 

Immer dieses leichter...oh es ist 1500g schwerer...echt krass was sich dieser gewichtsfetischismus in mancher bikers Hirn gefressen hat. Das auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen wird völlig aussen vorgelassen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, seid ihr jetzt biker oder pussys, oder beides? Ich liebe mein fast 16kg schweres enduro...und oftmals bin ich damit noch schneller auf dem Berg als die Carbonleichtbau-fraktion. Könnte am Training liegen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (11. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Cubie (11. Dezember 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> Immer dieses leichter...oh es ist 1500g schwerer...echt krass was sich dieser gewichtsfetischismus in mancher bikers Hirn gefressen hat. Das auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen wird völlig aussen vorgelassen.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, seid ihr jetzt biker oder pussys, oder beides? Ich liebe mein fast 16kg schweres enduro...und oftmals bin ich damit noch schneller auf dem Berg als die Carbonleichtbau-fraktion. Könnte am Training liegen.


Warum müssen es Leute mit schweren Rädern immer betonen, dass sie am Berg schneller sind als die Leichtbaufraktion? Vielleicht wärst du ja noch schneller, wenn dein Rad 4kg weniger wiegen würde. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gehe ich mit, dass Leichtbau nur bedingt was bringt aber für viele ist das Radfahren ein Hobby und wenn ich mich auf einem leichteren Rad wohler fühle, dann kauf ich woanders. Es gibt genügend Hersteller, die ein leichteres Rad bauen, welches genauso gut performt und manchmal sogar noch weniger kostet.


----------



## philis (12. Dezember 2017)

habe diese Reaktionen erstaunlich, ich finde es optisch wirklich sehr gut gelungen und mit das schönste MTB am Markt. 
Mit meinen 194cm hätte ich mir 29 Zoll gewünscht, aber vom Scott Genius war ich ja auch begeistert ;-)


----------



## solum (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das Bike sehr schön solange die Sandwich Box nicht installiert ist. Canyon war mutig einen so rigorosen optischen Switch zu tätigen. Einzig stört mich das deutlich höhere Gewicht zum Vorgänger. Wie ein Vorredner schon erwähnte, haben die 2.6er Reifen ein spürbaren Einfluss auf die Endmasse. Kann diese fetten Reifen nicht Schönreden. Gibt eigentlich nur Nachteile solche zu fahren. Kein einziger Pro fährt die Dimensionen, was doch viel zur Performance aussagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (12. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> Immer dieses leichter...oh es ist 1500g schwerer...echt krass was sich dieser gewichtsfetischismus in mancher bikers Hirn gefressen hat. Das auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen wird völlig aussen vorgelassen.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, seid ihr jetzt biker oder pussys, oder beides? Ich liebe mein fast 16kg schweres enduro...und oftmals bin ich damit noch schneller auf dem Berg als die Carbonleichtbau-fraktion. Könnte am Training liegen.



Natürlich liegt es am Training und am Zustand Deiner Knie/Knochen - Früher ist mal den AlpenCross mit 17 kg Bikes gefahren und das ging auch. Aber warum grätscht Du so aggressiv rein? Biken ist ein Hobby und viele haben Spaß daran, sich Gedanken um das Bikegewicht zu machen.

Canyon bringt (leider) mit den 2018er Modellen eine grundsätzlich schwerere Spectral Serie heraus. Das ist ein Rückschritt - und genau darüber wurde hier diskutiert.


----------



## eiwolf (12. Dezember 2017)

Mir gefällt das Radl (aus Carbon) auch, wobei ich mir auch ein modernes 29er gewünscht hätte. Die gezeigten Details sind echt pfiffig. Nur die "Sandwich, Swat Box" hätte man m.M. irgendwie schöner machen können. Das die Bude auf dem Papier so schwer geworden ist finde ich auch schade. Wobei wenn die Pfunde nur der robustheit und zuverlässigkeit dienen das ist das auch OK. Aber an alle Spezialisten. Wo kommt das Mehrgewicht her. LRS, Reifen, Rahmen??


----------



## Karelia (12. Dezember 2017)

Man schaue sich mal auf der HP von Canyon die Schweißnähte der roten Aluvariante insbesondere im Bereich des Sitzrohres/Verstärkung an... Zumindest auf dem Foto kommt das eher unschön rüber...


----------



## All_mtn (12. Dezember 2017)

Das 2018er Spectral hat was, es wirkt eigenständig wie ich finde.
Das Vorgänger Modell war damals optisch auch eigenständig und hat auf manche heutigen Bikes abgefärbt.
Das Gewicht okay...es ist schwerer aber vermutlich auch stabiler ?! Immerhin wurde es noch mehr Richtung abfahrt getrimmt, was sich dann wohl auch in der angehobenen Klassifizierung wiederspiegelt.
Die Praxis in den nächsten Monaten wird zeigen was es kann.

Jedoch verliert das Spectral damit vermutlich ein wenig an Allroundfähigkeiten ein Alpencross wird aber auch sicher mit dem höheren gewicht möglich sein.

Ob die die 2.6 Bereifung sinnvoll ist kann ich nicht beurteilen vermute aber das 2.4 die bessere Wahl ist zumal damit das Gewicht etwas runter geht und das Handling vermutlich definierter wird. Hier habe ich aber selbst keine Erfahrung. Weiß aber dass ich mit meinen 2.3 / 2.35 Reifen voll zufrieden bin.

Bin mal gespannt wie das neue Neuron dann aussieht, das ist und bleibt hoffentlich der klassische Tourer für längere Distanzen.


----------



## _todde_ (12. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> Immer dieses leichter...oh es ist 1500g schwerer...echt krass was sich dieser gewichtsfetischismus in mancher bikers Hirn gefressen hat. Das auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen wird völlig aussen vorgelassen...


Schonmal auf dem yt jeffsy gesessen? Nein? Mach das mal!


----------



## fauXpa5 (12. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das neue Neuron dann aussieht, das ist und bleibt hoffentlich der klassische Tourer für längere Distanzen.



Das wird ja wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr dauern oder nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (12. Dezember 2017)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Radl (aus Carbon) auch, wobei ich mir auch ein modernes 29er gewünscht hätte. Die gezeigten Details sind echt pfiffig. Nur die "Sandwich, Swat Box" hätte man m.M. irgendwie schöner machen können. Das die Bude auf dem Papier so schwer geworden ist finde ich auch schade. Wobei wenn die Pfunde nur der robustheit und zuverlässigkeit dienen das ist das auch OK. Aber an alle Spezialisten. Wo kommt das Mehrgewicht her. LRS, Reifen, Rahmen??


Hab gerade mal geschaut die Reifen wiegen 925g (Minion DHF) & 780g (Rekon+), also nicht so viel mehr wie der damalige oft verbaute MK2 (820g). Der neue Alu Rahmen wiegt 2720g, der alte hat in M 2570g.


----------



## All_mtn (12. Dezember 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Das wird ja wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr dauern oder nicht?!


Vermutlich schon, ich vermute mal dass das Neuron und das Strive Ende 2018 dann neu kommen. Aber ist ja auch egal immer noch gute Bikes also wenn man ein neues braucht macht man damit nichts verkehrt.


----------



## SlayerLover (12. Dezember 2017)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass CANYON rasch im Anschluss eine eBike Variante vom Spectral aus dem Hut zaubert, ähnlich dem Rocky Mountain Altitude. Scheint mir zumindest von der Rahmenkonstruktion und den fetten Reifen her dafür prädestiniert. 
JA das gehört eigentlich ins eBike Forum und NEIN ich bin NULL an eBikes interessiert...mir kam nur eben der Gedanke...


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> Immer dieses leichter...oh es ist 1500g schwerer...echt krass was sich dieser gewichtsfetischismus in mancher bikers Hirn gefressen hat. Das auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen wird völlig aussen vorgelassen.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, seid ihr jetzt biker oder pussys, oder beides? Ich liebe mein fast 16kg schweres enduro...und oftmals bin ich damit noch schneller auf dem Berg als die Carbonleichtbau-fraktion. Könnte am Training liegen.



nanana, aaaganz ruhig  Kriegst ja schon beim Schreiben Puls^^
Es is halt nur so, dass die Gewichtszunahme gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell aufs gesamte bike gesehn schon
nicht wenig ist. Was man aber sagen muss, sonst wird sich hier oft wegen Coladosen Alu, Leichtbau und geringer Stabilität ausgelassen.
Komisch dass keiner die Raufstufung in der bike Kategorie und damit einhergehend das Mehrgewicht (was ja auch von Seiten Canyon für eine stabilere Ausführung spricht) positiv bewertet



jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Canyon bringt (leider) mit den 2018er Modellen eine grundsätzlich schwerere Spectral Serie heraus. Das ist ein Rückschritt - und genau darüber wurde hier diskutiert.



Wieso muss das ein Rückschritt sein? Sie haben das Spectral halt einfach in ihrer range verlagert. Es soll mehr abkönnen - tut es jetzt vermutlich auch. Ich denke dass das sehr stark von den dudes und barel beeinflusst wurde. Ist doch eigentlich ne erfreuliche Richtung - beefiges trailbike ohne viel Kompromisse. Ich hab am Anfang auch geschluckt wegen des Gewichtes, aber man muss sich einfach von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass es gleich dem Vorgängermodell ist. 
Was nun wirklich spannend ist...was kommt in der neuen Palette nach - neues Strive, neues Torque. 

Und was mich immer wieder flasht, wieviel Interesse an den bikes von Canyon übergreifen herrcht. Sogar die hater geben immer ihren Senf dazu. Besser kann mans m.M.n. Marketing Technisch nicht machen. Gestern um 12 veröffentlicht und was nach nach 24 Std. hier schon abgeht.


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Radl (aus Carbon) auch, wobei ich mir auch ein modernes 29er gewünscht hätte. Die gezeigten Details sind echt pfiffig. Nur die "Sandwich, Swat Box" hätte man m.M. irgendwie schöner machen können. Das die Bude auf dem Papier so schwer geworden ist finde ich auch schade. Wobei wenn die Pfunde nur der robustheit und zuverlässigkeit dienen das ist das auch OK. Aber an alle Spezialisten. Wo kommt das Mehrgewicht her. LRS, Reifen, Rahmen??



Rahmen (integrations Gedöns ) und Moppel Reifen, ja.
Aber warums dann fast n Kilo mehr is, daran alleine kanns also nicht liegen 



SlayerLover schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass CANYON rasch im Anschluss eine eBike Variante vom Spectral aus dem Hut zaubert, ähnlich dem Rocky Mountain Altitude. Scheint mir zumindest von der Rahmenkonstruktion und den fetten Reifen her dafür prädestiniert.
> JA das gehört eigentlich ins eBike Forum und NEIN ich bin NULL an eBikes interessiert...mir kam nur eben der Gedanke...



sehr interessanter Gedanke, das kann gut sein


----------



## Vinse86 (12. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Antisquat und Sitzwinkel passen, treten sich auch "schwere Bikes" gut den Berg hoch. In diesem Sinne ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt, dass ich die Geometrie lahm finde...Es wirkt auf mich wie "altes Bike" in geilem Design...Aber ich verstehe es auch...Canyon will ein Bike bauen, das sich gut verkauft...das wird es sicherlich auch...Finde da aber was bei Pole oder Transition passiert spannender...


----------



## _todde_ (12. Dezember 2017)

Es sehe das eher so, aufgrund des höheren mehrgewichts und der "nur" 140mm federweg gibt es bei der Konkurrenz im bereich trailbike stimmigere Alternativen. Bin mir beim neuen spectral nicht mehr sicher in welche Kategorie das bike fällt


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> Wenn Antisquat und Sitzwinkel passen, treten sich auch "schwere Bikes" gut den Berg hoch. In diesem Sinne ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt, dass ich die Geometrie lahm finde...Es wirkt auf mich wie "altes Bike" in geilem Design...Aber ich verstehe es auch...Canyon will ein Bike bauen, das sich gut verkauft...das wird es sicherlich auch...Finde da aber was bei Pole oder Transition passiert spannender...



Also das schreiben auch irgendwie viele, aber stimmt doch so nicht wirklich. 66er Lenkwinkel (das haben z.T. auch Enduro bikes) , 44er reach bei Größe M ... 430er Kettenstreben, 2 cm mehr Radstand....und und und. Klar es ist in keinster Weise extrem - aber es ist m.M.n. schon zeitgemäß wenn auch n bissl konservativ. Noch längerer und flacher und du hast n enduro racer oder mini dh. Versteh die geo Kritik wirklich nicht ganz. Was hättest Du dir bezüglich Geo von nem neuen Spectral denn erhofft? Das Pole ist schon sehr extrem und sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Vinse86 (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also das schreiben auch irgendwie viele, aber stimmt doch so nicht wirklich. 66er Lenkwinkel (das haben z.T. auch Enduro bikes) , 44er reach bei Größe M ... 430er Kettenstreben, 2 cm mehr Radstand....und und und. Klar es ist in keinster Weise extrem - aber es ist m.M.n. schon zeitgemäß wenn auch n bissl konservativ. Noch längerer und flacher und du hast n enduro racer oder mini dh. Versteh die geo Kritik wirklich nicht ganz. Was hättest Du dir bezüglich Geo von nem neuen Spectral denn erhofft? Das Pole ist schon sehr extrem und sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.


Du hast schon recht...das ist auch eher meine persönliche Ansicht....Ich sehe das im Vergleich zu meinem 2014er Kona Process 134...Die Geo ist mit meinem Angle-Set sehr ähnlich...Nur, dass das neue Spectral eben ein Horst-Link Bike ist....Ich persönlich hätte Lust eine leicht extremere Geometrie  wie beim Transition Scout/Patrol oder gar Nicolai/Pole zu testen...


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht...das ist auch eher meine persönliche Ansicht....Ich sehe das im Vergleich zu meinem 2014er Kona Process 134...Die Geo ist mit meinem Angle-Set sehr ähnlich...Nur, dass das neue Spectral eben ein Horst-Link Bike ist....Ich persönlich hätte Lust eine leicht extremere Geometrie  wie beim Transition Scout/Patrol oder gar Nicolai/Pole zu testen...



Jo klar, aber da ist Canyon (kannst auch Specialized einsetzen) einfach zu bodenständig, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo klar, aber da ist Canyon (kannst auch Specialized einsetzten) einfach zu bodenständig, ...


Jou...mit dem Vertrieb von Whyte-Bikes in Germany gibt es noch eine "neue" interessante Alternative mit etwas mehr Mut zur Geo was mich freut...
Das neue Spectral wird dennoch viele Fahrer glücklich machen. Viele Kollegen, die keine MTB-Foren-Nerds sind sehen das Bike und sagen nur "GEIL!"


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin zwar kein VW-Fan aber sie und Canyon machen das mit den leicht konservativen, zaghaften Veränderungen/Weiterentwicklungen genau richtig: durchdachte Modelle ohne "Ausreißer" für die breite Masse, die sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen... so what...

Nur wirklich schade, dass kein 29er kommt - viele Mitbewerber haben langhubige 29er (Enduros) im Programm - denke, die Nachfrage ist da.

Vielleicht kommt ja das neue Strive in 27,5+/29 ...? munkel munkel...  ;o)

Wenn das neue Torque auch nur in 27,5 kommt, wird's bei der Radgröße wieder schwer, zwischen den Bikes zu wählen (Unterschiede nur im Federweg..).


----------



## boarderking (12. Dezember 2017)

ich vermute, das Canyon aufgrund des USA Geschäfts jetzt einfach keine geschönigten Gewichtsangaben mehr machen möchte um Verbraucher Klagen zu umgehen... die Amis sind da nicht so billig wie die Europäer. Das sieht man ja auch an den Strive...
Dazu die Plus Reifen et voila!


----------



## _todde_ (12. Dezember 2017)

Da kann man ja nur mal auf "ehrliche" tests hoffen. Das was bisher von den bekannten Magazinen geliefert wurde, ist ja mehr oder noch mehr dummgeschwafel..


----------



## Force325 (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> nanana, aaaganz ruhig  Kriegst ja schon beim Schreiben Puls^^
> Es is halt nur so, dass die Gewichtszunahme gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell aufs gesamte bike gesehn schon
> nicht wenig ist. Was man aber sagen muss, sonst wird sich hier oft wegen Coladosen Alu, Leichtbau und geringer Stabilität ausgelassen.
> Komisch dass keiner die Raufstufung in der bike Kategorie und damit einhergehend das Mehrgewicht (was ja auch von Seiten Canyon für eine stabilere Ausführung spricht) positiv bewertet
> ...



Nein nix haten. Ich verfolge Canyon immer wieder, liegt daran das ich mal ein drei torque als zwei strive gefahren bin. 
Bis der Shape stifter kam...dann war's das für mich mit canyon.

Bin gespannt wie es mit dem weitergeht...



_todde_ schrieb:


> Schonmal auf dem yt jeffsy gesessen? Nein? Mach das mal!



Ja nicht nur gesessen, sondern gefahren.
War ok.


----------



## Abuc (12. Dezember 2017)

Ist wieder Krafttraining bei Canyon Spectral anggesagt mit 14,7kg AL.+400gr. Pedale =15,1kg , "bb Tour" heisst da ja nur noch.
Irgendwie sieht das ganze wie ein YT Jeffsy aus.


----------



## _todde_ (12. Dezember 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Ist wieder Krafttraining bei Canyon Spectral anggesagt mit 14,7kg AL.+400gr. Pedale =15,1kg , "bb Tour" heisst da ja nur noch...


Da muss man schon ein vollblut fanboy sein um ein 15kg schweres "trailbike/am" in Koblenz kaufen zu wollen  
Warum noch eine enduro mit 170/160mm bei um die 14 kg nehmen, wenn ich stattdessen ein allmountain mit 140mm (hinten) bei schlappen 15kg bekomnen kann


----------



## gimmick (12. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Da muss man schon ein vollblut fanboy sein um ein 15kg schweres "trailbike/am" in Koblenz kaufen zu wollen
> Warum noch eine enduro mit 170/160mm bei um die 14 kg nehmen, wenn ich stattdessen ein allmountain mit 140mm (hinten) bei schlappen 15kg bekomnen kann



Der fanboy wird sich halt ein CF gönnen müssen, die sind ja so schwer wie die alten alus. Der Pöbel muss halt mit dem Gewicht leben...


----------



## Rick7 (13. Dezember 2017)

haben die "alten" Gewichtsangaben des Spectral von der HP denn eigentlich gestimmt?
Oder waren die bikes, wie bei fast allen eigentlich schwerer? Jetzt geben sie ja ausdrücklich Gewicht bei Rahmengröße M an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das Bike zwar optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber unter dem Strich gefällt es mir schon. Auch wenn ich die Dämpferposition etwas anders in Erinnerung hatte. Vor allem gefällt mir, dass die Geometrie nur behutsam modernisiert wurde (nicht zu lang, nicht zu flach). Das CF 9.0 Pro gefällt mir alles in allem am besten. Mit dem Alu-Hinterbau könnte ich gut leben. Trotzdem kein Grund, mein Slide 160 in Rente zu schicken. 

Zum Thema Gewicht: Da sind viele Kleinigkeiten, die sich gewichtstechnisch summieren. Die sinnvolle Kunststoff-Kabelführung unter dem Rahmen bringt Zusatzgewicht, der stabilere Rahmen wiegt mehr, ebenso die breiteren - und in meinen Augen überflüssig breiten - Felgen sind schwerer, die bereits mehrfach angeführten 2,6er Unsinnsreifen, Eagle schwerer als die bisher bei den EX-Modellen verbaute 11-fach-Schaltung etc. (Sind Boost-Naben eigentlich auch schwerer als die vormals verbauten?) Da kommen unter dem Strich einige hundert Gramm zusammen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> haben die "alten" Gewichtsangaben des Spectral von der HP denn eigentlich gestimmt?
> Oder waren die bikes, wie bei fast allen eigentlich schwerer? Jetzt geben sie ja ausdrücklich Gewicht bei Rahmengröße M an.



Das Gewicht haben sie ja immer schon in M angegeben. Die Bikes waren teils etwas schwerer als angegeben - etwas, nicht viel.


----------



## jimmy_bod (13. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> ...wiegt mehr, ebenso die breiteren - und in meinen Augen überflüssig breiten - Felgen sind schwerer....



Auf dem 5.0 EX 2017 sind auch 30mm DTSwiss Felgen verbaut. Dort steht aber noch 1850 drauf. Es stimmt aber vollkommen. In Summe kommt bei dem 2018er Modell einfach schnell ein gutes Kilos mehr zusammen.


----------



## Rick7 (13. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike zwar optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber unter dem Strich gefällt es mir schon. Auch wenn ich die Dämpferposition etwas anders in Erinnerung hatte. Vor allem gefällt mir, dass die Geometrie nur behutsam modernisiert wurde (nicht zu lang, nicht zu flach). Das CF 9.0 Pro gefällt mir alles in allem am besten. Mit dem Alu-Hinterbau könnte ich gut leben.
> 
> Sind Boost-Naben eigentlich auch schwerer als die vormals verbauten?) Da kommen unter dem Strich einige hundert Gramm zusammen.



Jo boost Naben sind zumindest bei DT minimal schwerer, aber wirklich nur minimal, das fällt nicht ins Gewicht. Aufs gesamte Laufrad gesehn siehts schon wieder ein bisschen anders aus, da summiert sichs durch die minimal längeren Speichen wieder etwas auf.
Man kann also sagen dass ein boost Laufrad etwas schwerer ist als ein nonboost. Dürfte aber nur ca. 30 Gramm ausmachen.

Je länger ichs mir anschaue, desto besser gefällts mir irgendwie. Schwarz steht der Rahmenform m.M.n. am Besten. Obwohl ich prinzipiell die Hellgrau / Leuchtorange Kombi echt schick finde, dem Rahmen ists aber irgendwie nicht so zuträglich.


----------



## All_mtn (13. Dezember 2017)

Habe mal nen neuen Thread zum 2018er Spectral eröffnet.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/


----------



## stromb6 (13. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Gewicht haben sie ja immer schon in M angegeben. Die Bikes waren teils etwas schwerer als angegeben - etwas, nicht viel.


Beim 2017er Strive CF 9.0 waren das satte 500g in Rahmengröße M !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (13. Dezember 2017)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann wieder Phantasiegewichtsangaben und alle sind glücklich! 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## _todde_ (13. Dezember 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann wieder Phantasiegewichtsangaben und alle sind glücklich!
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


So ein Blödsinn... 
15kg (mit Pedale) sind bei einem AL trailbike/allmountain einfach so viel des guten! Mit dieser Kategorie bike will ich unteranderem längere strecken machen, Höhenmeter mit eigener kraft treten, auch mal einen alpencross überwinden. Bei 15kg ist das völlig spassbefreit... dann kann ich auch bei meiner enduro bleiben, die ist langhubieger und wiegt ein ganzes kilo weniger! Welche Daseinsberechtigung hat das spectral überhaupt noch??


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Dezember 2017)

Die 2018 er strives sind auch alle deutlich schwerer angegeben. Weshalb? Fettsucht oder doch nur die Wahrheit an der Waage die bisher einfach nur geschönt wurde....


----------



## _todde_ (13. Dezember 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Die 2018 er strives sind auch alle deutlich schwerer angegeben. Weshalb? Fettsucht oder doch nur die Wahrheit an der Waage die bisher einfach nur geschönt wurde....


Genauso blödsinnig... die gewischtsangaben waren bei canyon immer nahezu richtig!


----------



## Guru (13. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt bis zu 10% Toleranz bei den Gewichtsangaben, auch weil die Fertigungstoleranzen so groß sind. Vor allem bei Reifen sind 100g mehr oder weniger eher häufig. Meist mehr als weniger.

Ich würde auch gerne mal mit Toleranz bezahlen...


----------



## LasseChristian (13. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> haben die "alten" Gewichtsangaben des Spectral von der HP denn eigentlich gestimmt?
> Oder waren die bikes, wie bei fast allen eigentlich schwerer? Jetzt geben sie ja ausdrücklich Gewicht bei Rahmengröße M an.


Meins war leichter als angegeben (trotz gleicher Rahmengröße).


----------



## Rick7 (13. Dezember 2017)

ok, das ist selten 

edit: ok ich hab zumindest selten von sowas gehört


----------



## _todde_ (13. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ok, das ist selten


5 canyons, nerve, neuron, spectral und strive. Bikes teilweise von mir, teilweise von freunden. Allesamt zwischen 2015 und 2017. Alle waren und sind leichter, wenn auch nur wenig, als angegeben. Von selten kann hier keine Rede sein...

Achso und natürlich sind alle leichter als das aktuelle spectral


----------



## RFS_134 (13. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem 17er Strive Al stimmte die Gewichtsangabe auch fast genau überein mit der analogen Kofferwaagen-Messung.


----------



## Nomadbiker (14. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> 15kg (mit Pedale) sind bei einem AL trailbike/allmountain einfach so viel des guten! Mit dieser Kategorie bike will ich unteranderem längere strecken machen, Höhenmeter mit eigener kraft treten, auch mal einen alpencross überwinden. Bei 15kg ist das völlig spassbefreit


Da hast du völlig recht. Aber Canyon geht absolut nach dem Mainstream, dh. Uphill interessiert hier keinen mehr, dafür gibts doch en Lift oder Autoshuttle.Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß und Action. Tourenfahrer sind doch auch völlig out, die fahren ja 4 Jahre mit dem gleichen Bike.
Kein Tourer wird je ein 14,5Kilo Bike kaufen, weil die müssen ja auch erst bergauf mit dem Teil!! Aber das interessiert ja Canyon anscheinend überhaupt nicht mehr , weil die abfahrtsgeile Flowtrailactionfunfraktion im Vordergrund steht dank studierter Umfrageproduktoptimierer.
Ja kauft die Bikes und werdet glücklich. Ich bin enttäuscht, wende mich ab von dem Mainstream und bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2017)

pure cycling wird von canyon langsam verabschiedet...schade


----------



## Rick7 (15. Dezember 2017)

@Nomadbiker
du musst das so sehn. Das touren/ am bike ist das Neuron. Das Spectral ist jetzt das zeitgemäße baller trailbike.
Die einen schreien dass Canyon zu oldscool / konventionell ist, jetzt bedienen sie die Nerd Nische mit dem neuen Spectral.. und jetzt schreien die Tourer   Wie mans macht, gell


----------



## Karelia (15. Dezember 2017)

Fragt sich nur, wo dann das Torque und das Strive noch reinpassen zwischen Spectral und Sender...


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

Karelia schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wo dann das Torque und das Strive noch reinpassen zwischen Spectral und Sender...


Falsch! Die frage ist, wozu das spectral überhaupt noch da ist!


----------



## Rick7 (15. Dezember 2017)

Karelia schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wo dann das Torque und das Strive noch reinpassen zwischen Spectral und Sender...


Keine Ahnung wieso, aber irgendwie interessieren mich die news bei Canyon besonders...aber wenn ich mal die threads so überfliege gehts da ja nicht nur mir so. Hauen mittlerweile schon cooles (v.a. leistbares) Zeugs raus.

Jap da bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt. Meine Glaskugel sagt, das strive wird es weiterhin als race enduro geben, Rahmendesign dürfte ähnlich wie spectral/torque sein ohne Shapeshifter aber mit 170 mm Federweg vo/hi.
Torque als freeride / park / Spaß ballerbike (ala Spindrift, Swoop 170) mit 180/190 vo/hi. So wie das alte halt.
Sender als race dh

Damit haben sie dann ja ein echt gut aufgestelltes portfolio, Grenze ist dann zum Neuron, dass die gemäßigtere/ touren Kundschaft anspricht.



_todde_ schrieb:


> Falsch! Die frage ist, wozu das spectral überhaupt noch da ist!



zum Spaß haben am radfahren halt  Es will/braucht halt nicht jeder ein 12 kg Rad...
Warts ab, das neue Strive (16kg) wird auch schwerer, dann ist das wieder stimmig ^^


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal was zum Gewicht, viele Bikes anderer Hersteller aus der selben Gattung (AllMountain / Trailbike) wiegen auch über 14kg.
Rocky Mountain Altitude, Trek Remedy, Scott Genius.
Fraglich ist auch ob das Spectral ggf mit Schläuchen geliefert wird, wenn hier spezielle 2.6er Schläuche verbaut sind werfen die auch nochmal was an Gewicht drauf im Vergleich zu regulären Schläuchen.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> zum Spaß haben am radfahren halt  Es will/braucht halt nicht jeder ein 12 kg Rad...
> Warts ab, das neue Strive (16kg) wird auch schwerer, dann ist das wieder stimmig ^^


Jap, dann ergibt das ganze auch wieder Sinn :-D 
Bis dahin, bleibt das strive die bessere Alternative.


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich sehe das Spectral auch mit dem Mehrgewicht als tourenfähiges Bike wobei der Fokus auf der Abfahrt liegt.
Alpencross etc. wird damit aber auch möglich sein. Wie oben geschrieben wiegen Bikes anderer Hersteller im selben Preibereich nahezu genau so viel.

Das Neuron ist und bleibt hoffentlich der Tourenallrounder mit dem Alpencross, lange Touren und auch mal Marathons möglich sind, die Abfahrtstauglichkeit aber eben weniger ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## filiale (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das neue Spectral das Strive ersetzt (hat auch die höhere Kategorie bekommen). Dann gibt es noch das Sender und das wars (kein Strive und kein Torque mehr). Das Neuron wird 2018 ebenfalls aufgerüstet. Somit rückt alles 1 Stufe weiter nach oben.

Interessant ist auch, dass es beim Neuron keine Modellunterscheidung mehr zwischen 29" und 27,5" gibt. Da hat Canyon nun gespart und bezeichnet alle Modelle als 8.0 9.0, vorher war es 8.0 für 27.5" und 8.9 für 29"....das macht die Palette schlanker.

Alles in allem erscheint mir die Vielfalt zukünftig geringer (was nicht schlecht sein muß). Vermutlich wegen dem US Markt, da wird mehr geballert als getourt. So kann man die gleichen Modelle weltweit einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das neue Spectral das Strive ersetzt (hat auch die höhere Kategorie bekommen). Dann gibt es noch das Sender und das wars (kein Strive und kein Torque mehr). Das Neuron wird 2018 ebenfalls aufgerüstet. Somit rückt alles 1 Stufe weiter nach oben.


Das denke ich wird so nicht kommen.
Das Strive ist erfogreich und wird sicherlich neu kommen, vorne 170 hinten 160mm mit noch abfahrtslastigerer Geo als jetzt.
Das Torque kommt dann vermutlich mit noch mehr FW für Park und Freeride.


----------



## Rick7 (15. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das neue Spectral das Strive ersetzt (hat auch die höhere Kategorie bekommen). Dann gibt es noch das Sender und das wars (kein Strive und kein Torque mehr). Das Neuron wird 2018 ebenfalls aufgerüstet. Somit rückt alles 1 Stufe weiter nach oben.



kein klassisches Enduro (160/170 mm Federweg) mehr im Portfolio? Des glaube ich auf keinen Fall.
Aber wir werden sehn.


----------



## filiale (15. Dezember 2017)

Aber das Torque und das Sender sind doch die gleiche Kategorie. Wozu doppelt ? Also muß eines rausfallen.
Bei Radon gibt es auch nur das slide für AM / Enduro und das swoop als DH.


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber das Torque und das Sender sind doch die gleiche Kategorie. Wozu doppelt ? Also muß eines rausfallen.
> Bei Radon gibt es auch nur das slide für AM / Enduro und das swoop als DH.


Zwischen Freeride und Downhill besteht schon noch ein unterschied, auch wenn dieser bei den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten immer marginaler wird.


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber das Torque und das Sender sind doch die gleiche Kategorie. Wozu doppelt ? Also muß eines rausfallen.



Das Torque als klassischen Park-Freerider macht schon noch Sinn.
Denke nicht jeder, der überwiegend in dem Metier unterwegs ist, also Bikepark und nur auf Abfahrt getrimmt, will ein ellenlanges Racebike mit Doppelbrücke.


----------



## Rick7 (15. Dezember 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber das Torque und das Sender sind doch die gleiche Kategorie. Wozu doppelt ? Also muß eines rausfallen.
> Bei Radon gibt es auch nur das slide für AM / Enduro und das swoop als DH.





Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Das Torque als klassischen Park-Freerider macht schon noch Sinn.
> Denke nicht jeder, der überwiegend in dem Metier unterwegs ist, also Bikepark und nur auf Abfahrt getrimmt, will ein ellenlanges Racebike mit Doppelbrücke.



ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Das Torque wird, so wie es ja auch immer war das abfahrtsorientierte baller Spaßbike (evtl auch für den schmaleren Geldbeutel). Das hat mit DH Race erstmal garnix zu tun. (das alte Torque wurde nur zum DH bike aufgeblasen, weil es ja kein "echtes" DH race bike vor dem Sender gab.) 
Macht für mich auch Sinn. Scott baut z.B. ja auch n Gambler als DH und n Voltage (mit 190 mm Federweg am Heck). Genauso denke ich könnte man das neue Torque einordnen, wenns denn wirklich kommt.
Ach ja mir is noch was aufgefallen, bei dem "Spyshot" vom Torque sieht man dass nicht die Kettenstreben verlängert wurden wie beim Spectral, sondern ein Dämpfer Yoke ala Spec Enduro verbaut ist. Bin gespannt ob das so in Serie (evtl auch Strive?) kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (15. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> 5 canyons, nerve, neuron, spectral und strive. Bikes teilweise von mir, teilweise von freunden. Allesamt zwischen 2015 und 2017. Alle waren und sind leichter, wenn auch nur wenig, als angegeben. Von selten kann hier keine Rede sein...
> 
> Achso und natürlich sind alle leichter als das aktuelle spectral



Darf ich Mal deine waage leihen? Hätte auch gerne ein leichtes Rad!


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Dezember 2017)

boarderking schrieb:


> Darf ich Mal deine waage leihen? Hätte auch gerne ein leichtes Rad!


Tja die geeichten aldi kofferwaagen! Äußerst günstig und sehr sehr genau!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Tja die geeichten aldi kofferwaagen! Äußerst günstig und sehr sehr genau!


Ich stell meine Räder immer auf die Obst/Gemüsewage. Die sind genau.


----------



## filiale (16. Dezember 2017)

Aldiwaage kannste selbst eichen, ich hab auch eine Aldi Kofferwaage und habe von einem Kasten Wasser die einzelnen Flaschen auf eine Küchenwaage gestellt, sowie am Ende den leeren Kasten, alles summiert und dann den kompletten Kasten an die Kofferwaage gehängt. Unterschied bei rund 12kg waren 30gr.
Somit weiß ich das MEINE Aldi Kofferwaage genau ist. Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Streuung ist, die von meinem Kumpel geht auch genau.


----------



## Ridecanyon (16. Dezember 2017)

Falscher Thread


----------



## SpectralFR (16. Dezember 2017)

Design follows function - bei Canyon anscheinend ab sofort andersherum.
Ich dachte der Umweltfrevel Carbon wird eingesetzt um Fahrräder leichter zu machen? Beim neuen Spectral anscheinend nur um es hässlicher zu machen. Die Alu Modelle stellen dabei nur noch ein trauriges Replik der Carbonsilhouette dar, mit wenig Augenmerk auf völlig andere Materialeigenschaften.

In meinen Augen kein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## WouterGregoor (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Rick7 (17. Dezember 2017)

Gehts dir um das Rad im Hintergrund? 
Könnte das torque sein oder?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte jetzt spontan auf das Spectral getippt...


----------



## Rick7 (17. Dezember 2017)

Nene schau mal, da gibts ne zusätzliche umlenkung und nen Dämpfer yoke.
Habs vorher mal mit dem Bild das im Netz rumschwirrt verglichen...könnte echt das torque sein. Die Farbe wäre ja geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (17. Dezember 2017)

Torque und spectral werden von der Plattform gleich sein! Von daher ist ds Bike im Hintergrund sicher das neue torque!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ihr habt Recht.

Mal was ganz anderes. Hier wird immer spekuliert über mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmtes Spectral, Strive (wann kommt das Neue?), Torque (der neue Freerider?). Was wäre einerseits, wenn das Torque das neue Strive wird? Ein Torque mit 170 mm wäre dann diese neuere (Schwachsinns-)Nische "Super-Enduro". Dann bräuchte man das Strive nicht mehr.

Andererseits wäre es ja schon dämlich, den endlich funktionierenden Shapeshifter wieder ins Museum zu schicken. Und keine Nische ist klein genug, dass nicht zwischen Downhiller und Trailbike noch ein Enduro und ein echter Freerider passen. 

Schoss mir heute mal so durch den Kopf...


----------



## Rick7 (17. Dezember 2017)

ja, darum gings die beiden Seiten vorher. 

Obwohl ich glaube dass das Strive die selbe Plattform erhält und ein Wegfall des Shape Shifters damit wahrscheinlich wäre, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt ob es für Canyon nicht schwachsinnig ist das Ding, wie du schon schreibst- nachdem es jetzt in der 3.? Generation funktioniert, wieder über bord zu werfen.


----------



## Mounsa (17. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der Shifter Zukunft hätte wäre er mit Sicherheit auch am Spectral verbaut worden - von daher nimmt Canyon wohl wieder Abstand davon - vielleicht kommt ja später nochmal was in der Richtung - immerhin sind die gesammelten Erfahrungen ja nicht umsonst. Das Torque muss sich mit mind. 180 mm und LW um die 64 Grad deutlich vom Strive abheben sonst macht das Portfolio keinen Sinn. Lt. einer Aussage hier wissen wir übermorgen mehr


----------



## RFS_134 (17. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, ihr habt Recht.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes. Hier wird immer spekuliert über mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmtes Spectral, Strive (wann kommt das Neue?), Torque (der neue Freerider?). Was wäre einerseits, wenn das Torque das neue Strive wird? Ein Torque mit 170 mm wäre dann diese neuere (Schwachsinns-)Nische "Super-Enduro". Dann bräuchte man das Strive nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Denke nicht daß das Torque das neue Strive wird, vmtl. wird das neue Strive so bei 170/165mm liegen mit 65° LW und das Torque 180/180mm haben. Ist ja wieder in, die Freeriderklasse zwischen Enduro und Downhiller anzubieten. Siehe z.B. Propain,Scott,Commencal,Rose etc... denke nicht das ein Strive damit überflüssig wird, aber man wird sehen.


----------



## filiale (17. Dezember 2017)

wenn das strive ohne ss kommt dann aber wenigstens mit einem flip chip...hoffe ich


----------



## Galmic (17. Dezember 2017)

Das strive kommt sicher noch mit shape shifter canyon hat bereits ein Foto veröffentlicht in dem der shape shifter mit dem neuen Geometriekonzept möglich wird
Hier der Link zum Foto:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/e2/e2af003f9571a69d0c83dea7197c5a8d33cead03.jpeg


----------



## Mounsa (17. Dezember 2017)

Oha, man darf gespannt sein - vielleicht auch schon am Torque?!


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2017)

Galmic schrieb:


> Das strive kommt sicher noch mit shape shifter canyon hat bereits ein Foto veröffentlicht in dem der shape shifter mit dem neuen Geometriekonzept möglich wird
> Hier der Link zum Foto:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/e2/e2af003f9571a69d0c83dea7197c5a8d33cead03.jpeg



Sieht danach aus als hätten sie den SS tatsächlich auf den quer liegenden Dämpfer adaptiert. Spanned.
Sieht aber noch schwer nach Konzeptphase aus und was so manch einen auch nicht freuen wird.... es ist ja ne komplette Dämpfer Eigenentwicklung  passt ja kein anderer Dämpfer mehr rein....
Aber Danke für den sehr spannenden Post

Edit: 
Ok gefunden... http://www.bike-magazin.de/hintergruende/interviews/zukunftsvisionen-canyon/a37474.html 

das ist aber noch reichlich Zukunftsmusik...dachte mir schon dass es sich hier um ne Studie handelt, mehr auch nicht. Denke nicht dass wir die Art von Dämpfer in naher Zukunft bei Canyon sehen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (18. Dezember 2017)

... und das Patent zum SS, beinhaltet eh alle gängigen Einbauformen des Dämpfers!


----------



## filiale (18. Dezember 2017)

Dann könnte das auch in andere Canyon Räder eingebaut werden, wie das Spectral...langfristig...


----------



## All_mtn (18. Dezember 2017)

ich würde es ja bergüßen wenn der ShapeShifter weg len würde.
Würde das aktuelle Strive ohne ShapeShifter daherkommen, dann würde ich mir sogar eins holen.


----------



## Mibra (18. Dezember 2017)

So verschieden sind die Meinungen. Ich finde den ShapeShifter genial und würde ihn nicht missen wollen. Ohne den Shifter wäre es bei mir kein Strive geworden, da diese Konzept das Rad von allen anderen abhebt.


----------



## _todde_ (18. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> ich würde es ja bergüßen wenn der ShapeShifter weg len würde.
> Würde das aktuelle Strive ohne ShapeShifter daherkommen, dann würde ich mir sogar eins holen.


dann nimm den bikeyoke modefixxer und erfreue dich am strive ohne SS ;-)


----------



## filiale (18. Dezember 2017)

Ein Fully ohne sichtbaren Dämpfer (über dem Tretlager integriert) gibt es doch schon (vom Unterrohr erfolgt der Service)...

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05/12/bold-cycles-linkin-trail-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Dezember 2017)

erledigt


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
zum neuen Torque bin ich gerade auf ein Video gestoßen:











Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus!

Auf der Canyon-Webseite gibt es schon einen "Platzhalter", der aber zur Gravity-Seite ohne Torque führt.


----------



## mxschllr (19. Dezember 2017)

AshHaushaltswar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zum neuen Torque bin ich gerade auf ein Video gestoßen:
> 
> 
> ...



Das auf der Canyon Seite hab ich vorher auch schon entdeckt ist aber jetzt anscheinend wieder weg. 
Hoffentlich geht es bald online.
Das Bike schaut echt geil aus
Ich denke da werd ich um eine Bestellung nicht rumkommen für mich genau das richtige !


----------



## JLennertz (19. Dezember 2017)

Sind online: 
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/torque-cf-8-0.html

echt geil


----------



## JLennertz (19. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/torque-cf-9-0-pro.html


----------



## JLennertz (19. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/sender/2018/sender-cf-9.html

Ich meine das Sender in der Lackierung ist auch neu... zumindest mir


----------



## JLennertz (19. Dezember 2017)

Und Sender nun auch in der Alu Version
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/sender/sender-al-7-0.html


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Dezember 2017)

JLennertz schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/torque-cf-9-0-pro.html


sieht sauber aus, nur die oberrohrlängen können nicht stimmen... außer kurz ist das neue lang!


----------



## mxschllr (19. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/torque-cf-9-0.html


----------



## fauXpa5 (19. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt geht die Seite anscheinend komplett inklusive Alu Versionen https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AshHaushaltswar (19. Dezember 2017)

Wow, das Torque in freeze turqueeze sieht wirklich super schön aus!


----------



## Anders (19. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Farbauswahl ist ihnen wirklich mal gelungen, finde auch das orange sehr schick und selbst das pinke würde ich nehmen  
Ansonsten schickes Bike geworden


----------



## mxschllr (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es vom design her sehr gelungen und endlich gibt es alle Modelle in Stealth/schwarz. 
Hab mir schon gleich eins bestellt mal schauen ob die Lieferzeit mit Ende Februar - Anfang März auch eingehalten wird


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Dezember 2017)

Eine Gewichtsklasse wie das Spectral - läuft bei Canyon. 

Im Ernst: Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.


----------



## Force325 (19. Dezember 2017)

Schickes Bike und es zeigt mal wieder, der Trend geht zum 180mm Enduro .


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Dezember 2017)

Sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Eine Gewichtsklasse wie das Spectral - läuft bei Canyon.
> 
> Im Ernst: Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.



Darauf hab ich gewartet   
Aber finde ich auch sehr amüsant, dass da nicht soviel um ist, trotz doch deutlich mehr Federweg 

Beim billigsten Alu-Modell wäre nicht mal viel um zu meinem Strive. 
Wäre fast am überlegen, ob ein Modeltausch nicht sinnvoll wäre


----------



## _todde_ (19. Dezember 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich gewartet
> Aber finde ich auch sehr amüsant, dass da nicht soviel um ist, trotz doch deutlich mehr Federweg
> 
> Beim billigsten Alu-Modell wäre nicht mal viel um zu meinem Strive.
> Wäre fast am überlegen, ob ein Modeltausch nicht sinnvoll wäre


Crazy.. so langsam verliere ich auch noch das Vertrauen bei den angaben. Die oberrohrlänge kann doch im leben nicht stimmen 
Wenn jedoch die gewichtsangaben stimmen, ist das spectral sowas von raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Eine Gewichtsklasse wie das Spectral - läuft bei Canyon.
> 
> Im Ernst: Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.



+1 Sehe ich genauso

Das Torque schaut echt klasse aus. Schade daß das Spectral optisch mehr einem DH/FR gleicht...und dann noch 27,5" statt 29"


----------



## _todde_ (19. Dezember 2017)

Jap. Das torque sieht stimmiger aus. Optisch wie technisch. Top 

Was ist da nur beim spectral falsch gelaufen


----------



## filiale (19. Dezember 2017)

Eventuell ist das neue Spectral die Vorstufe zum E-Bike  schwer, dickes Sitzrohr, höhere Belastung...usw.


----------



## Wienando (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das neue Torque aus echt schön. Gerade das Pinke hat was. Aber hat man das nicht schon mal gesehen?!?

Troy Brosnan's Specialized Demo Special Edition von vor ein paar Jahren


 

und das neue Torque

 

Wo ist dieser Troy Brosnan heute eigentlich unter Vertrag?
Egal, Kann sich eigentlich nur um einen Zufall handeln​


----------



## Tim_Dh (19. Dezember 2017)

Boah,sind das geile dinger!so geil geworden


----------



## SpectralFR (19. Dezember 2017)

Das günstigste hat die schönste Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_Dh (19. Dezember 2017)

SpectralFR schrieb:


> Das günstigste hat die schönste Farbe


Meinst wohl hoffentlich das schwarze und nicht das orange ding


----------



## SpectralFR (19. Dezember 2017)

Ne schon die Baustellen Lackierung


----------



## Tim_Dh (19. Dezember 2017)

SpectralFR schrieb:


> Ne schon die Baustellen Lackierung


Oh,gott
Naja Geschmackssache,aber die geo und der rahmen sind 1a.


----------



## _todde_ (19. Dezember 2017)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Oh,gott
> Naja Geschmackssache,aber die geo und der rahmen sind 1a.


Jo, nur an die kurzbeiner wieder mal nicht grdacht. 150mm reverb bei 44cm sitzrohr bei M. Beim freerider hätte ich mir ein kürzeres sitzrohr gewünscht. Sonst passt der rest ja wirklich gut.


----------



## MysticT (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe es irgendwie einfach nicht...

Was kommt neu: Spectral in Kat.4 mit 150mm und Übergewicht  vs.  Torque in Kat.5 mit 180mm (jeweils vorne) und fast genauso schwer.
Insgesamt scheint es nur noch eine Richtung zu geben: runter den Berg! Warum aber sollte ich mir dafür ein Spectral kaufen wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein Torque kriegen kann?
Beide sind m.E.n. nur mehr bedingt zum Hochtreten oder gar Touren fahren geeignet. Hier hält nur noch das Neuron die Flagge hoch (und nutzt man Canyons Bikefinder wird man feststellen dass sowieso nix zwischen 120 und 140 mm Federweg im Portfolie steht).

Ich finde dieser Trend ist einerseits unschön, da ich lieber Touren fahre und Landschaft sehen will, anstelle zigmal den Berg hochzushutteln und den gleichen Trail wieder runterzudüsen. Trails sind bei mir abwechslungsreise Abschnitte einer Tour, kein Speed-Spaß.
Darüber hinaus finde ich die Bergab-Potenz der angebotenen Bikes schlecht für die Akzeptanz des MTB-Sports an sich. Wir führen ständig Diskussion um von vorbeirasenden Bikern verschreckten Wanderern und durch massives und mehrfaches Befahren geförderte Bodenerrosion.

Ist es da wirklich gut für das Ansinnen von Mountainbiken als friedliche Freiluftsportart wenn die Bikes immer mehr zum Querfeldeinrasen verleiten als zum Touren?

Ach ja, mein Wunsch-Spectral war ein vielseitiges, hinreichend leichtes Allround-MTB mit mehr Federweg als das Neuron und 29" Touren-Schlappen... Naja.


----------



## Mounsa (20. Dezember 2017)

Naja - das finde ich jetzt übertrieben.
Man kann auch mit nem HT nenen Wanderer verschrecken oder mit nem Torque runterbremsen und mit Abstand freundlich grüßend vorbeifahren.
Da spielt doch eher der Charakter des Fahrers die entscheidende Rolle.  Relaxed oder aggro - muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## xXBeastKilerXx6 (20. Dezember 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Naja - das finde ich jetzt übertrieben.
> Man kann auch mit nem HT nenen Wanderer verschrecken oder mit nem Torque runterbremsen und mit Abstand freundlich grüßend vorbeifahren.
> Da spielt doch eher der Charakter des Fahrers die entscheidende Rolle.  Relaxed oder aggro - muss jeder für sich entscheiden


Ganz deiner Meinung! Das Bike kann nichts dafür, wenn der Fahrer ein Arschloch ist!


----------



## _todde_ (20. Dezember 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es irgendwie einfach nicht...
> 
> Was kommt neu: Spectral in Kat.4 mit 150mm und Übergewicht  vs.  Torque in Kat.5 mit 180mm (jeweils vorne) und fast genauso schwer.
> Insgesamt scheint es nur noch eine Richtung zu geben: runter den Berg! Warum aber sollte ich mir dafür ein Spectral kaufen wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein Torque kriegen kann?
> ...


Da muss ich dir zum größten Teil recht geben.
Wenn ich ein touren taugliches allround MTB haben möchte, mit um die 140mm federweg und auf canyon nicht verzichten möchte, bleibt mir entweder das neuron mit abstrichen bei der abfahrts Performance oder muss in Kleinanzeigen nach dem alten spectral ausschau halten. Für 2018 bietet das canyon portfolie nichts in dieser richtung. Ich kann den hype auch nicht nachvollziehen... fokus auf abfahrt in nahezu allen bike klassen.


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2017)

MysticT schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Wunsch-Spectral war ein vielseitiges, hinreichend leichtes Allround-MTB mit mehr Federweg als das Neuron und 29" Touren-Schlappen... Naja.


Genau das hab ich mir auf Seite 1 in diesem Faden auch gewünscht. Naja schade. Kennt jemand ein bezahlbares Santa Cruz Hightower?


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auf Seite 1 in diesem Faden auch gewünscht. Naja schade. Kennt jemand ein bezahlbares Santa Cruz Hightower?


Wochenlang war Santa Cruz Ausverkauf, jetzt ist fast alles weg.

Aber kauf doch ein Jeffsy 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wochenlang war Santa Cruz Ausverkauf, jetzt ist fast alles weg.
> 
> Aber kauf doch ein Jeffsy 29.


Ich (und wie man es so im Netz mitkriegt viele andere) hab auch wochenlang bzw. monatelang mit einem entsprechenden Spectral gerechnet.
Das Jeffsy sehe ich auch nicht in dieser Touren-Kategorie. Außerdem ist es auch schon ewig in meiner Größe und Preisklasse ausverkauft. Aber da ich aktuell eh keine Zeit habe und eher Schön-Wetter-Fahrer bin, kann ich mir ja jetzt wieder Zeit lassen beim Recherchieren.


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2017)

Für mich sind Spektral und Jeffsy eigentlich ziemlich identisch.

Klar. Aber die Angebote waren schon sensationell.  Vielleicht kommt ja auch ein Alu-Hightower?


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja auch ein Alu-Hightower?


Das wärs!



fone schrieb:


> Für mich sind Spektral und Jeffsy eigentlich ziemlich identisch.


Ich finde das aktuelle Spectral (2018) und Jeffsy jetzt auch ähnlich. Vorher fand ich das Spectral (2017) geeigneter als Allrounder.


----------



## Canyon23 (20. Dezember 2017)

Steht auch schon im Showroom:


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2017)

Kann man die bikes da eigentlich nur anschauen oder geht da auch ne kleine indoor Probefahrt? Finde das Torque auch sehr gelungen, kommt mir gerade recht 

@Canyon23
Ist das vordere, schwarze ne Alu Version? Edit: eigentlich müsste es das der Lackierung zu Folge sein...

Danke Gruß


----------



## MysticT (21. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Aber kauf doch ein Jeffsy 29.



Das ist tatsächlich mein neuer Favorit. Das 2018er Lineup müsste Mitte Januar rum kommen. Hoffe auf ne 1x12 GX am 29"er und (ganz vielleicht^^) breitere Felgen.

Das "alte" Spectral bin ich mehrfach auf den Hometrails probegefahren (von Freunden) - war schon geil, aber das Outlet gibt grad auch nicht viel her mit 1-fach... Und ich bin 29"-Fanboy


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Kann man die bikes da eigentlich nur anschauen oder geht da auch ne kleine indoor Probefahrt? Finde das Torque auch sehr gelungen, kommt mir gerade recht
> 
> @Canyon23
> Ist das vordere, schwarze ne Alu Version? Edit: eigentlich müsste es das der Lackierung zu Folge sein...
> ...



War erst gestern wieder vor Ort, darfst draußen auf dem Parkplatz die Bikes Probefahren leider nicht auf dem Pumptrack direkt neben dem Parkplatz


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Dezember 2017)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Steht auch schon im Showroom:



Die Farbe ist schon geil 
Aber offensichtlich doch nicht so extrem, wie die ersten Bilder vermuten haben lassen. 
Finds generell toll, dass sich die Canyon Designabteilung mal wieder ein wenig Arbeit gemacht hat


----------



## Rick7 (21. Dezember 2017)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> War erst gestern wieder vor Ort, darfst draußen auf dem Parkplatz die Bikes Probefahren leider nicht auf dem Pumptrack direkt neben dem Parkplatz



danke  Vielleicht muss ich doch mal nach Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ministry87 (22. Dezember 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich (und wie man es so im Netz mitkriegt viele andere) hab auch wochenlang bzw. monatelang mit einem entsprechenden Spectral gerechnet.
> Das Jeffsy sehe ich auch nicht in dieser Touren-Kategorie. Außerdem ist es auch schon ewig in meiner Größe und Preisklasse ausverkauft. Aber da ich aktuell eh keine Zeit habe und eher Schön-Wetter-Fahrer bin, kann ich mir ja jetzt wieder Zeit lassen beim Recherchieren.



Macht doch schon mal einen *"**Canyon Modelle 2019" *Thread auf.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass die Canyon Marktforscher sich auch umtreiben und dem Wunsch nach einem 29er Tourenbike mit mehr Federweg bzw. 29er Longtravel auf die ToDo Liste aufnehmen.

Es wurde ja schon über ein 29er Strive spekuliert, glaube ich aber eher nicht. Eventuell aber zwei Varianten vom Neuron? Eins mit 110mm, eins mit mehr?
Wenn das Spectral die inkarnation des AM-Bikes für Canyon ist und als heiliger Gral als solches stehen bleiben muss wird hier sicher kein 29er kommen...


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Dezember 2017)

Da "müsste" eigentlich noch was längerhubiges in 29 kommen (abgesehen von meinem sehnlichsten Wunsch...), denn:
der US-Markt wünsch sich diese Bikes bestimmt und C will ja dort Fuß fassen.
Mafo und Planung/Produktion müsste ja schon stehen - immerhin haben die meisten Modelle doch so Vorlaufzeiten von 1 bis 2 Jahren, oder?
Also, Dauem drücken und hoffen


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe jetzt auf das Neuron in 29" mit 140mm, so wie von Votec...aber vllt. kommt es bei Canyon in Carbon...im August wissen wir mehr.


----------



## _todde_ (22. Dezember 2017)

Haha. Dann hätten wir das spectral zurück. Halt in 29"


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Haha. Dann hätten wir das spectral zurück. Halt in 29"



korrekt...das ist die Idee dahinter

Und dann kommt anstelle des Fully Lux mit 100mm ein Exceed mit 100/110/120mm.


----------



## zscs (22. Dezember 2017)

Regarding Lux, any of you have already seen the Lux CF in 'bullet blue'? 

Ich warte schon seit September auf meinen. (bullet blue) Ich habe noch nie in dieser Farbe gesehen. (sorry for the English, ich kann sprechen Deutsch nur ein bischen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CG-Trails (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Ich würde dann auch gerne noch ein Wörtchen zum Canyon spectral im Bezug auf die Gewichts Diskussion verlieren.

Ums kurz zu halten:
Vergleicht doch mal die Gewichtsangaben Anderer Hersteller.
Bei Canyon sind es dann z.b vertrauenswürdige 14,5 kg

Bei YT ist die Angabe dann halt 13,6 kg bei Rahmengröße S 

Rechnet man das dann auf ein Canyonniveau (Rahmengröße M) hoch sind das ca. 14,1 kg zzg. Toleranzen und zuschlag durch die Rahmengröße

Wenn bei dem Spectral jetzt noch 2,4er Reifen tubeless montiert sind, hat man ein Identisches Gewicht.

Somit ist die Diskussion für mich nur wenig nachvollziehbar, da auch vieles von eigenen Vorlieben abhängt und man es sowieso nicht allen recht machen kann.

Ride on


----------



## stromb6 (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte mir von Canyon einfach mehr erhofft. Die hatten drei Jahre Zeit zur Weiterentwicklungdes alten Spectrals.
Dann hauen die einen übergewichtigen, wenig ansehnlichen Speckaal raus der in Rahmengröße L mit meinen Vaults locker die 13kg sprengen würde. Das Ganze noch zu einem Schnäppchenpreis von 5000 Euro.

Das Slide 140 10.0SL eines Freundes wiegt 11,8kg fahrfertig in Rahmengröße M. Sowas hätte ich mir von Canyon erwartet.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibt's Einzelgewichte zum neuen Spectral.


----------



## kohlerm (15. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zum größten Teil recht geben.
> Wenn ich ein touren taugliches allround MTB haben möchte, mit um die 140mm federweg und auf canyon nicht verzichten möchte, bleibt mir entweder das neuron mit abstrichen bei der abfahrts Performance oder muss in Kleinanzeigen nach dem alten spectral ausschau halten. Für 2018 bietet das canyon portfolie nichts in dieser richtung. Ich kann den hype auch nicht nachvollziehen... fokus auf abfahrt in nahezu allen bike klassen.



Geht mir auch so. Fahre hautpsächlich im Mittlegebirge, ein Neuron in Carbon wäre was. Fahre derzeit ein Nerve noch in 26 Zoll, glaube kaum dass ich mehr brauche, will aber dieses Jahr was Neues kaufen, am besten mit 1x12. 
Von Radon gibt es im Moment noch das Radon im Angebot:  
http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-carbon-140/slide-carbon-140-100/


Angeblich 11,35 kg aber 140mm Federweg. Ist mir eigentlich zu viel Federweg und ist halt auch kein Canyon 

Angeblich kommt ja "irgendwann"  (Zitat Canyon Mitarbeiter Ende September 2017) ein Neuron in Carbon, 
und ein Bike Zeitschrift hat gerade geschrieben ein neues Lux sollte auch noch kommen vor einem Rennen im März. 

Werde wohl mal noch so lange warten ...


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> ein Bike Zeitschrift hat gerade geschrieben ein neues Lux sollte auch noch kommen vor einem Rennen im März.


Uh? Welche Zeitschrift war das? Die meinen wohl den ersten Worldcup in Stellenbosch. Wäre sinnvoll wenn Canyon da der Pauline und dem Mathieu gleich ein neues Arbeitsgerät hinstellen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Januar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Uh? Welche Zeitschrift war das? Die meinen wohl den ersten Worldcup in Stellenbosch. Wäre sinnvoll wenn Canyon da der Pauline und dem Mathieu gleich ein neues Arbeitsgerät hinstellen.



Das haben die gewiss schon.


----------



## kohlerm (18. Januar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Uh? Welche Zeitschrift war das? Die meinen wohl den ersten Worldcup in Stellenbosch. Wäre sinnvoll wenn Canyon da der Pauline und dem Mathieu gleich ein neues Arbeitsgerät hinstellen.



https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...n-2018-das-neue-spectral-torque.1780366.2.htm
am Ende 

"cap epic"


----------



## Canyon23 (25. Januar 2018)

Sieht das für euch nach dem alten Lux nur mit Fox sc Gabeln aus oder könnte es evtl sogar das neue sein? Gestern aufm Strava von Lakata und Hynek


----------



## zscs (25. Januar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Sieht das für euch nach dem alten Lux nur mit Fox sc Gabeln aus oder könnte es evtl sogar das neue sein? Gestern aufm Strava von Lakata und Hynek


I thought the same yesterday when I saw the photos, is this the new Lux or the old?...


----------



## Canyon23 (25. Januar 2018)

Für mich sieht es nach nem neuen aus, da die Wasserflasche hinten bei dem alten so nicht zu befestigen ist und es so aussieht als wäre da ein Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (25. Januar 2018)

Korrekt, muss das neue sein. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2018)

das wäre cool.denn dann sehen wir es im märz beim cape epic


----------



## Juuro (25. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> das wäre cool.denn dann sehen wir es im märz beim cape epic



Eigentlich müssten wir es schon zwei Wochen vorher beim Weltcup in Stellenbosch sehen. Wäre komisch wenn Pauline und Mathieu erst nach dem Cape Epic damit rumfahren (dürfen). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2018)

stimmt....es bleibt spannend


----------



## kohlerm (25. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> stimmt....es bleibt spannend


Yeah, bin schon sehr gespannt!

Das Bild oben ist nicht mehr auf Strava, dafür ein anderes oder?


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2018)

Was auch sehr interessant ist, ist das dicke Ende des Sattelrohrs, wie beim Spectral, eine integrierte Sattelklemme. Ich hoffe nicht das sowas häßliches im LUX / Exceed Fully kommt , das hat null Vorteile außer häßlich zu sein.


----------



## Canyon23 (25. Januar 2018)

Ok ist definitiv das neue Lux=)


----------



## Juuro (25. Januar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Ok ist definitiv das neue Lux=)



Ich freu mich! [emoji847]

Das Oberrohr scheint sehr steil zum Lenker zu gehen. Finde ich erstmal nicht soo hübsch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2018)

cool, dann warten wir mal ab wie es letztlich ausschaut. Mal gucken wie die dann die derzeitigen Lux Modelle anpreisen...wird ja immer spannender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (26. Januar 2018)

Gerade erst bemerkt, dass es für das Neuron neue Farben gibt.
Das Rot-Orange und das Schwarz-Gelb kannte ich noch nicht.
Gibt, wie gewohnt, nicht alle Farben, bei allen Modellen.

EDIT: Gerade auch erst bemerkt, dass der Canyon Schriftzug am Unterrohr wandert, wenn man die neuen Farben anklickt.


----------



## Canyon23 (26. Januar 2018)

Mittlerweile sind alle Bilder von Strava gelöscht^^ ist ihnen wohl selber aufgefallen, dass das n Fehler war


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Januar 2018)

Oder ein intelligent platzierter Teaser.


----------



## Juuro (27. Januar 2018)

Alban Lakata und Christian Hynek sind heute beim TransBreede Ultra erster und zweiter geworden. Sie waren auf einem schicken Gefährt unterwegs. 




Quelle: @IqelaEvents




Quelle: @IqelaEvents


----------



## Canyon23 (27. Januar 2018)

Sieht ganz nice und sehr schlank aus. Gefällt mir


----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2018)

mein nächstes xc fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (27. Januar 2018)

Könnte auch meines werden. Wenn gewicht und geo passt ;-)


----------



## Juuro (27. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> mein nächstes xc fully


Meins vermutlich auch. 

Bisher wurden alle ersichtlichen Anforderungen erfüllt:
- Zwei Flaschenhalter
- Federnde Sitzstreben

Jetzt sollte es nur noch einigermaßen leicht sein und nicht astronomisch viel kosten. BOOST wäre auch ganz nett.
Schlank aussehen tut es ja schonmal.


----------



## _todde_ (27. Januar 2018)

Wozu boost bei einem xc fully?! Treibt nur unnötig das gewicht nach oben..


----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2018)

ich hoffe die haben weiterhin 74° sitzwinkel und endlich nen flacheren steuerkopf von 69° oder 68.5°
wenn dann der rest der geo passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Beaumont (27. Januar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte es nur noch einigermaßen leicht sein und nicht astronomisch viel kosten. BOOST wäre auch ganz nett.


...und nicht brechen! Die Exceeds sind ja nicht gerade die stabilsten...
Naja und Boost ist ja wohl klar, wenns beim Exceed auch so ist...


----------



## Juuro (28. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Wozu boost bei einem xc fully?! Treibt nur unnötig das gewicht nach oben..



Ich fände das einfach nur deshalb sinnvoll weil dann so langsam wieder alle MTB einen einheitlichen Standard haben könnten. Die paar Gramm könnt ich vermutlich verschmerzen. 



Beaumont schrieb:


> Naja und Boost ist ja wohl klar, wenns beim Exceed auch so ist...



Tja, das Exceed hat eben keinen Boost-Hinterbau. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beaumont (28. Januar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich fände das einfach nur deshalb sinnvoll weil dann so langsam wieder alle MTB einen einheitlichen Standard haben könnten. Die paar Gramm könnt ich vermutlich verschmerzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was? Das wusste ich nicht!
Dann müssen sie das Exceed bald mal aktualisieren!


----------



## zscs (29. Januar 2018)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Was? Das wusste ich nicht!
> Dann müssen sie das Exceed bald mal aktualisieren!


Meine Freundin hat ein Frauenmodell Exceed (2017), es hat Boost spacing hinten. Aber nicht alle Modellen haben Boost. (I weiß ich nicht, welches Boost ist; vielleicht SLX ist BOOST, SL ist non-BOOST?)


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Januar 2018)

zscs schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat ein Frauenmodell Exceed (2017), es hat Boost spacing hinten. Aber nicht alle Modellen haben Boost. (I weiß ich nicht, welches Boost ist; vielleicht SLX ist BOOST, SL ist non-BOOST?)


sehr unwahrscheinlich.... lt. canyon sind alle exceed mit 142mm spacing, also non boost!


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2018)

hinterrad ausbauen und messen und staunen...non-boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (29. Januar 2018)

Bleibt zu hoffen das wir beim neuen lux auch non-boost bekommen.. gibt "Standards" die kein mensch braucht


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen das wir beim neuen lux auch non-boost bekommen.. gibt "Standards" die kein mensch braucht


das hingegen kommt garantiert mit booooost!


----------



## _todde_ (29. Januar 2018)




----------



## zscs (29. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> sehr unwahrscheinlich.... lt. canyon sind alle exceed mit 142mm spacing, also non boost!


Ouch! Richtig, nur gemessen und es ist Standard.  Aber warum haben wir das Bike mit SRAM GX 1400 Kurbelgarnitur mit einem Boost Kettenblatt?... (...und Boost Federgabel)


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2018)

Boost Gabel hat ja nix mit dem Hinterbau zu tun. Ist übrigens auch beim Neuron vorne boost, hinten normal. Sonst hätte Canyon für 2018 die Rahmen ändern müssen. Das kostet Geld in der Entwicklung für etwas das fast keinen Vorteil bringt (außer schlappe 10% mehr Steifigkeit, merkt eh keiner außer Marketing). Außerdem bekommt Canyon von den Herstellern bessere Konditionen im Einkauf bei boost Gabeln weil boost der neue Standard ist, also wird entsprechend ausgerüstet.


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Januar 2018)

zscs schrieb:


> Ouch! Richtig, nur gemessen und es ist Standard.  Aber warum haben wir das Bike mit SRAM GX 1400 Kurbelgarnitur mit einem Boost Kettenblatt?... (...und Boost Federgabel)


warum du ein boost kettenblatt hast solltest du canyon fragen. so stimmt die kettenlinie nicht und der schräglauf auf den großen ritzel wird noch mehr. würde ich dringend tauschen!


----------



## _todde_ (30. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> warum du ein boost kettenblatt hast solltest du canyon fragen. so stimmt die kettenlinie nicht und der schräglauf auf den großen ritzel wird noch mehr. würde ich dringend tauschen!


Lol...


----------



## zscs (30. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Lol...


Vielleicht war die Boost-Kurbelgarnitur nur ein Tippfehler in den Spezifikationen oder erinnere ich falsch (2017 Exceed Spezifikationen nicht mehr im Netz verfügbar). Ich weiß es nicht, weil ich es zu einem Quarq XX1 power meter geändert habe. Ingesamt es ist ein nice Fahrrad.

...und das ist meine neues Canyon. Ein bisschen "tuned", 9.76 kg


----------



## mistermanny (30. Januar 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Gerade erst bemerkt, dass es für das Neuron neue Farben gibt.
> Das Rot-Orange und das Schwarz-Gelb kannte ich noch nicht.
> Gibt, wie gewohnt, nicht alle Farben, bei allen Modellen.
> 
> EDIT: Gerade auch erst bemerkt, dass der Canyon Schriftzug am Unterrohr wandert, wenn man die neuen Farben anklickt.



Anyone else like the new hornet (black/yellow) Neuron color?
Both Black and Blue bikes look awesome, but I keep coming back to the hornet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (31. Januar 2018)

Habe noch zwei Fotos gefunden, wobei das erste wohl den besten Blick abgibt  

Denke mal das waren die einzigen Fotos, wer selber nochmal durch die Galerie vom TransBreede gehen mag, hier ist der Link dazu

http://mspics.co.za/gallery.php?mode=gallery&id=57&page=5



 



 

Mir gefällt soweit das, was ich bislang gesehen habe


----------



## Berschbobb (31. Januar 2018)

Der Rahmen sieht wirklich sehr schick aus. Erinnert stark an die Formgebung des exceed und die finde ich sehr schick.
Habe das exceed als Zweitrad und bin jetzt im Winter sehr angetan davon.

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cristox (31. Januar 2018)

Was genau sollen wir da sehen?


----------



## bartos0815 (31. Januar 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Was genau sollen wir da sehen?


den lux nachfolger. rohrquerschnitte erinnern stark an exceed. dazu 2 flaschenhalter möglich und eine dämpferanlenkung ala epic....


----------



## Erdnah (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Schaut gut aus, ja. Unterscheidet sich damit aber auch nur in Nuancen vom Cube AMS 100 C.68 oder Bulls Wild Edge bzw Radon Profi Material (um mal bei den Deutschen zu bleiben) - was ja nicht weiter verwundert.
Erdnah


----------



## David91 (3. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdnah (3. Februar 2018)

Äh? Mechanisch? Im Ernst? Oder nur am Prototypen? Strange!
Und Lakata nun ohne Powermeter? Undenkbar!
Erdnah


----------



## filiale (3. Februar 2018)

DI2 ist jetzt auch nicht die Waffe schlechthin, zumal der Umwerfer fehlt und nur für hinten macht es keinen Sinn. Oder meinst Du die Dämpferverriegelung ?

Ich finds eher interessant wie klein das Rad ist, schaut zumindest so aus (bei ihm als Fahrer).


----------



## Beaumont (3. Februar 2018)

Lakata fährt wohl jetzt mit 4iiii Powermeter


----------



## _todde_ (3. Februar 2018)

Von design scheints zu gefallen 
Was meint ihr wieviel federweg der bock bekommen hat?


----------



## Erdnah (3. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> DI2 ist jetzt auch nicht die Waffe schlechthin, zumal der Umwerfer fehlt und nur für hinten macht es keinen Sinn. Oder meinst Du die Dämpferverriegelung ?
> 
> Ich finds eher interessant wie klein das Rad ist, schaut zumindest so aus (bei ihm als Fahrer).



Das sehe ich anders. DI2 macht sehr wohl auch hinten und bei oneby Sinn. Aber jeder, wie er mag.
Die RH des Rades von Lakata sieht auch extrem klein aus, s.o.
Erdnah


----------



## filiale (3. Februar 2018)

ich erwarte 100mm.könnten aber auch nur 90mm sein.schaun mer mal...


----------



## Juuro (4. Februar 2018)

David91 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692763


Meint ihr das Rad hat auch diesen Plastik-Kabelkanal wie das Spectral am Unterrohr? Auf diesem Bild bilden die Staubablagerungen eine recht deutliche Kante die von einer Plastikschale kommen könnte.


filiale schrieb:


> Ich finds eher interessant wie klein das Rad ist, schaut zumindest so aus (bei ihm als Fahrer).


Ich glaube das sieht so aus, weil das Oberrohr ziemlich steil ist.


_todde_ schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wieviel federweg der bock bekommen hat?


Ich rechne ebenfalls mit 100 mm.

Hier übrigens noch ein Bildchen. Diesmal mit Jeremiah Bishop drauf:




Langsam könnte Canyon mal ein paar Daten zu den Bildern liefern, finde ich.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Februar 2018)

Meinst du echt, das Bike hätte auch den Kabelkanal am Unterrohr? Okay, wenn das Foto vergrößert, wird es auch pixeliger. Aber ich meine, keinen Kabelkanal entdecken zu können.


----------



## _todde_ (4. Februar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Meinst du echt, das Bike hätte auch den Kabelkanal am Unterrohr? Okay, wenn das Foto vergrößert, wird es auch pixeliger. Aber ich meine, keinen Kabelkanal entdecken zu können.


Ich hoffe nicht! Nette idee aber völlig unsinnig wie ich finde


----------



## Teemu08 (4. Februar 2018)

Seid ihr sicher das es überhaupt ein Canyon ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

Teemu08 schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher das es überhaupt ein Canyon ist?



Was sollte es sonst sein. Die Jungs fahren alle für Canyon...


----------



## Teemu08 (4. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was sollte es sonst sein. Die Jungs fahren alle für Canyon...


War das letzte Rennen in den aktuellen Rennanzügen laut Lakata heute. Da kommt etwas neues, sonst würds er nicht öffentlich mitteilen.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

oh, na dann wird es spannend...ich vermute wir alle dachten er fährt weiterhin für Canyon...jetzt wird es spannend...eventuell gibt es aber auch nur ein neues Design der Trikots


----------



## Juuro (4. Februar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Meinst du echt, das Bike hätte auch den Kabelkanal am Unterrohr? Okay, wenn das Foto vergrößert, wird es auch pixeliger. Aber ich meine, keinen Kabelkanal entdecken zu können.


Keine Ahnung. Ich finde nur, dass man bei dem Bild eine Kante sieht. :-/


Teemu08 schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher das es überhaupt ein Canyon ist?





Teemu08 schrieb:


> War das letzte Rennen in den aktuellen Rennanzügen laut Lakata heute. Da kommt etwas neues, sonst würds er nicht öffentlich mitteilen.


Aber mit diesem Rad und dem Trikot sind die jetzt zwei Rennen gefahren. Auf dem Trikot steht Canyon. Die fahren doch nicht mit Canyon-Werbung rum und fahren dann ein Rad von nem anderen Hersteller. Außerdem passt das Design des neuen Rades meiner Meinung nach ganz gut zu den anderen Rädern die Canyon in letzter Zeit so rausgebracht hat. 
Ich denke entweder es gibt einfach nur ein neues Trikot-Design, oder eine neue Sponsoren-Mischung, aber bei Canyon werden sie bleiben.


----------



## Teemu08 (4. Februar 2018)

Mal sehen was passiert, Bremsen und Federgabel sind jetzt auch andere Hersteller. Neuer Powermeter wurde auch getestet.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

https://www.cape-epic.com/teams/2018/10406/canyon-topeak

Wohl nur ein anderer Name...


----------



## Canyon23 (5. Februar 2018)

Ergon raus? Komisch da der Ergon Inhaber ja der Bruder vom Canyon Inhaber ist.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. Februar 2018)

Und ja es ist definitiv das neue Canyon... habs auch schon live hier in Koblenz gesehen, als ein Mitarbeiter damit rumgefahren ist


----------



## Teemu08 (5. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Und ja es ist definitiv das neue Canyon... habs auch schon live hier in Koblenz gesehen, als ein Mitarbeiter damit rumgefahren ist


schade dann ist die eagle auch passé.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (5. Februar 2018)

Teemu08 schrieb:


> schade dann ist die eagle auch passé.


Wurde doch schon publiziert, dass Canyon auf Shimano umsteigt


----------



## Juuro (5. Februar 2018)

Teemu08 schrieb:


> schade dann ist die eagle auch passé.





Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon publiziert, dass Canyon auf Shimano umsteigt



Naja, das Topeak Ergon Racing Team, per bald Canyon Topeak, fahren mit Shimano statt SRAM. Ich bin mit ziemlich sicher , dass Canyon ihr neues Race-Fully auch mit Eagle anbieten wird. [emoji846]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

Ich finde XTR 1x11 oder 2x11 ziemlich gut, besonders preislich.


----------



## David91 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass der Rahmen grundsätzlich zweifach zulässt, ich würde nämlich gerne weiterhin 2x10 oder 2x11 fahren


----------



## el martn (6. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht kommt Shimano mit 1 x 13 ums Eck!?!
Dann werdet ihr wieder Bauklötze staunen...


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2018)

Ist ja Shimano typisch, daß die immer erst den Markt für 2-3 Jahre beobachten bevor sie etwas rausbringen. 1 x 13 würde gut mit boost passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (6. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist ja Shimano typisch, daß die immer erst den Markt für 2-3 Jahre beobachten bevor sie etwas rausbringen. 1 x 13 würde gut mit boost passen...



Ich habe von nem Freund erfahren, dass im System bei Canyon zumindest was Richtung  1 Fach Antrieb für Shimano hinterlegt ist (Allerdings ohne Details oder genaueres). Denke da kommt bald was neues. Aber ob dieses Jahr keine Ahnung.


----------



## Beaumont (7. Februar 2018)

Für Lakata würde sogar 1x9 ausreichen...


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

Ich denke das wird max. 1x11 mit XTR. Dafür dann ev. mit einer e Thirteen Kassette um die Bandbreite zu erhöhen. Sonst hätte man schon von anderen Quellen etwas gehört daß Shimano so etwas rausbringt. Außerdem steht zwischen Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit auch noch ein großes Zeitfenster was darauf deutet daß das Fully frühestens Ende 2018 kommen würde (also das 2019er Modell). Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Canyon23 (7. Februar 2018)

they will surely find their titles difficult to defend as Cannondale Factory Racing, Canyon Topeak Factory Racing, whose line-up includes triple marathon world champion Alban Lakata (Austria), and NAD Pro MTB are sending two teams to the Tankwa Trek

... soviel zum neuen Kit.. Scheint als ist Ergon raus und das Team heißt bissl anders


----------



## hw71 (8. Februar 2018)

Das neue Outfit!

http://acrossthecountry.net/topeak-ergon-racing-team-diffundiert-zu-canyon/


----------



## Canyon23 (8. Februar 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/CanyonTopeakFactoryRacing/   hier steht nochmal mehr dazu^^ freut mcih acuh dass es dann vlt mal neue farbendesigns gibt in blau bei den Rahmen


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Ergon raus? Komisch da der Ergon Inhaber ja der Bruder vom Canyon Inhaber ist.



Canyon, Ergon, Topeak = Cheffe ist jeweils immer ein Arnold(-brother) - bleibt also alles in der Familie ;-)
(Ergon is ja auch noch auf "der linken Schulter")


----------



## Canyon23 (9. Februar 2018)

https://twitter.com/extremesportliv/status/961919103987482625   hier mal in Action^^


----------



## atila01 (10. Februar 2018)

Source: https://esmtb.com/nueva-canyon-lux-cf/


----------



## Beaumont (10. Februar 2018)

Sieht gut aus!
Auf die Preise bin ich schon gespannt, ich schätze mal 7499 -7999 für das Topmodell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zscs (10. Februar 2018)

In action, from 1:52:


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Februar 2018)

Lustig, dass sie mit dem verhältnismäßig schweren LRS 1501 fahren. Stabilität? Oder warum meint ihr?


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Februar 2018)

Ist ein ziemlich langer Dämpfer dafür, dass das Teil bloss 100mm haben soll.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2018)

Ich befürchte es geht bei 3,5K Euro los, mit ner Shimano SLX Ausstattung. Das derzeit kleinste Lux kostet 3K. Aber da neues Modell (mit Exceed SLX Genen, nicht Exceed SL) wird bestimmt an der Preisschraube gedreht...bin mal auf die nächsten 2-3 Monate gespannt.


----------



## _todde_ (10. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Lustig, dass sie mit dem verhältnismäßig schweren LRS 1501 fahren. Stabilität? Oder warum meint ihr?


Schwer? Stabil?


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2018)

Die Testen das Originalrad, dann weiß Canyon ob es auch für den Ottonormalverbraucher genügt...oder sie haben einen Vertrag mit DT. Weiß man ja alles nicht...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (10. Februar 2018)

Ne Vermutung zum Hinterbau: Setzt Canyon bei dem neuen Fully wohl auch auf boost oder bleibt man bei 142?


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2018)

Am Heck merkt man die bessere Steifigkeit so gut wie nicht...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (10. Februar 2018)

Um Steifigkeit gehts mir auch gar nicht. Aber dadurch, dass das Kettenblatt bei boost weiter außen ist, können auch die Kettenstreben weiter außen sein, was mehr Platz für die Reifen bietet. Und ich stehe auf etwas breitere Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (10. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ...oder sie haben einen Vertrag mit DT.


DT Swiss hat aber auch schöne Carbon-Laufräder, XRC oder XMC1200.
Keine Ahnung warum sie auf 1501 unterwegs sind. Evtl. wegen der Breite, wobei die auf dem Filmchen/Fotos max. nach den mit 25mm Innenweite aussehen, also nicht so weit weg von den XMCs.


----------



## Canyon23 (10. Februar 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> DT Swiss hat aber auch schöne Carbon-Laufräder, XRC oder XMC1200.
> Keine Ahnung warum sie auf 1501 unterwegs sind. Evtl. wegen der Breite, wobei die auf dem Filmchen/Fotos max. nach den mit 25mm Innenweite aussehen, also nicht so weit weg von den XMCs.



Hab mal das Team gefragt^^ : _For our training camp we only brought these wheels, will be racing the 1200 at the Cape Epic. No durability problems with any of the DT Swiss wheels!_


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Damit wäre das auch geklärt...


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Um Steifigkeit gehts mir auch gar nicht. Aber dadurch, dass das Kettenblatt bei boost weiter außen ist, können auch die Kettenstreben weiter außen sein, was mehr Platz für die Reifen bietet. Und ich stehe auf etwas breitere Reifen.



Aber was möchte man denn bei einem racefully mit breiten Reifen ? 2,25 reicht doch vollkommen aus. Ein 2.4 ist zu schwer für den gedachten Einsatzzweck am Heck und der damit langsameren Beschleunigung. Daher hat Canyon z.B. beim Strive 2 unterschiedliche Felgenbreiten montiert (hinten 25mm und vorne 30mm).


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

Ich mag auch am Racefully breitere Reifen, aktuell 2,35. Und wenn dann noch genug Platz für Schlamm sein soll, schadet ein breiter Hinterbau nicht.


----------



## Schwitte (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber was möchte man denn bei einem racefully mit breiten Reifen ? 2,25 reicht doch vollkommen aus.


Viele "Racer" fahren 2.25er Reifen, aber auf breiteren Felgen als die gänigen 21.5mm oder 22.5mm breiten Felgen.
Bessere Abstüzung, niedriger Luftdruck usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Viele "Racer" fahren 2.25er Reifen, aber auf breiteren Felgen als die gänigen 21.5mm oder 22.5mm breiten Felgen.
> Bessere Abstüzung, niedriger Luftdruck usw.



Das ist korrekt, aber was hat das mit der Reifenfreiheit im Rahmen zu tun ? Ob die Innenmaulweite 21mm oder 25mm ist hat mit der Reifenbreite nichts zu tun.


----------



## _todde_ (11. Februar 2018)

die bikewelt wird immer verrückter.... mit dem torque wollen sie touren und mit einem xc race Marathon fully wollen sie dicke schlappen und breite felgen  am besten noch boost, weil man ja reifenfreiheit braucht. Ihr seid echt der brüller 

Wisst ihr eigentlich was ihr wollt und wozu ihr es überhaupt braucht???


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht, entweder...oder, sonst kaufe ich mir 2 bikes, fertig.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht, ...


Dann haste was, woran du arbeiten kannst.


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Dann haste was, woran du arbeiten kannst.



oder du ...


----------



## Schwitte (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber was hat das mit der Reifenfreiheit im Rahmen zu tun ?


Nichts!? *Mir* ging es um die Felgenbreite der Laufräder, nicht um die Reifenbreite.
Das CCler oder Marathonistis nicht mit 2.4er oder noch breiteren Reifen starten, sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein.
Breitere Felgen mit 2.25er Reifen bringen andere Vorteile mit sich.

Wenn wer 2.6er Reifen fahren will, der soll sich das neue schäbige übergewichtige Spectral kaufen.


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nichts!? *Mir* ging es um die Felgenbreite der Laufräder, nicht um die Reifenbreite.
> Das CCler oder Marathonistis nicht mit 2.4er oder noch breiteren Reifen starten, sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein.
> Breitere Felgen mit 2.25er Reifen bringen andere Vorteile mit sich.
> 
> Wenn wer 2.6er Reifen fahren will, der soll sich das neue schäbige übergewichtige Spectral kaufen.



Ok, weil Du meinen Beitrag zitiert hattest klang das anders, aber jetzt ist es klar, da sind wir einer Meinung. Aber sag das mal dem user: kleinerblaumann der offenbar gerne mit breiten Reifen auf allen Rädern fährt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> oder du ...


Wieso? Habe ich behauptet, dass es unverständlich ist, 2.1er oder 2.25er Reifen zu fahren? Nö, habe ich nicht. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass solche Reifen für viele die beste Wahl sind. Aber dir ist nicht verständlich, warum man mit breiteren Reifen zufriedener ist - bei mir sinds 2.35er. Wenn also einer von uns daran arbeiten muss, Verständnis für die Vorlieben anderer aufzubringen, dann bist du das, nicht ich. Und wenns kein Verständnis wird, dann vielleicht wenigstens Toleranz, die sich u.a. darin ausdrückt, dass man die Vorlieben anderer einfach mal so stehen lässt und nicht als sinnlos oder sonstwie bezeichnet.


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum Du den Zweck entfremden möchtest. Du baust Dir doch auch nicht in einen BMW breite Reifen damit er fährt wie ein Porsche. Warum also breite Reifen ? Das hast Du noch immer nicht erklärt. Wegen den 10% mehr Grip (dann könnte man auch an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten was zusätzliche Vorteile mit sich bringt). Wegen dem Komfort ? (dann wäre es das falsche Rad). 
... @_todde_ hat es da auf den Punkt gebracht...
Es ist doch OK wenn jeder seine Meinung hat und diese kund tut. Das hat nichts mit fehlender Toleranz zu tun, sondern mit Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Canyon23 (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird max. 1x11 mit XTR. Dafür dann ev. mit einer e Thirteen Kassette um die Bandbreite zu erhöhen. Sonst hätte man schon von anderen Quellen etwas gehört daß Shimano so etwas rausbringt. Außerdem steht zwischen Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit auch noch ein großes Zeitfenster was darauf deutet daß das Fully frühestens Ende 2018 kommen würde (also das 2019er Modell). Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Wie gesagt in der Canyon Produktliste ist schon ne XTR 12 fach angelegt... aber ob das dann wirklich stimmt oder nur als potentiell da steht und wann die dann rauskommt... kann ggf. noch n Jahr oder so dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum Du den Zweck entfremden möchtest. Du baust Dir doch auch nicht in einen BMW breite Reifen damit er fährt wie ein Porsche. Warum also breite Reifen ? Das hast Du noch immer nicht erklärt. Wegen den 10% mehr Grip (dann könnte man auch an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten was zusätzliche Vorteile mit sich bringt). Wegen dem Komfort ? (dann wäre es das falsche Rad).
> ... @_todde_ hat es da auf den Punkt gebracht...
> Es ist doch OK wenn jeder seine Meinung hat und diese kund tut. Das hat nichts mit fehlender Toleranz zu tun, sondern mit Meinungsäußerung.



"noch immer nicht erklärt." Das klingt, als wäre ich hier schon x-mal nach meinen Gründen gefragt worden, wurde ich aber noch nicht. Aber als sinnlos wurde es schon bezeichnet, ohne die Umstände zu kennen. Und genau das meine ich mit fehlender Toleranz. Man fragt nicht einmal nach den Beweggründen, sondern bezeichnet es erstmal als sinnlos. Ich kann gerne meine Gründe nennen, aber erst würde ich dich gerne folgendes fragen: Wenn es um den Komfort geht, wäre es vielleicht das falsche Rad - so deine Vermutung. Was würdest du mir denn für eins empfehlen?

Im Übrigen sind 0.1 Zoll = 2,54mm. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen meinen oben schon erwähnten 2.35" Reifen und den als gängig bezeichneten 2.25" Reifen. Warum ist das auf einmal zu breit für ein XC-Bike?


----------



## keF (11. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand ein *Bild* vom Grand Canyon 2018 Rahmen in *Stealth-Ano?* Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Teile grau lackiert sind, außer die Aufkleber vorne an der Fox Gabel.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein Bild posten könnte


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> "noch immer nicht erklärt." Das klingt, als wäre ich hier schon x-mal nach meinen Gründen gefragt worden, wurde ich aber noch nicht. Aber als sinnlos wurde es schon bezeichnet, ohne die Umstände zu kennen. Und genau das meine ich mit fehlender Toleranz. Man fragt nicht einmal nach den Beweggründen, sondern bezeichnet es erstmal als sinnlos. Ich kann gerne meine Gründe nennen, aber erst würde ich dich gerne folgendes fragen: Wenn es um den Komfort geht, wäre es vielleicht das falsche Rad - so deine Vermutung. Was würdest du mir denn für eins empfehlen?
> 
> Im Übrigen sind 0.1 Zoll = 2,54mm. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen meinen oben schon erwähnten 2.35" Reifen und den als gängig bezeichneten 2.25" Reifen. Warum ist das auf einmal zu breit für ein XC-Bike?



Ich fände es gut es nicht so spannend zu machen sondern es einfach zu erklären warum die breiten Reifen so wichtig für Dich sind. Dann verstehe ich es auch und bin vielleicht gerne bereit meine Meinung zu ändern. Man lernt nie aus (soviel zur Unterstellung meiner angeblich geringen Toleranz, tse tse tse).
Breite Reifen sind schwerer, die rotierende Masse ist somit schwerer zu beschleunigen und das paßt nicht zu einem Racebike.
Wer gerne breite Reifen fahren möchte weil er Komfort sucht, so finde ich, sollte nach einem Rad suchen das auch gleich mehr Federweg hat (120mm). Da passen dann oft auch breitere Reifen.

Irgendwie paßt das nicht so wirklich in den Thread


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum Du den Zweck entfremden möchtest. Du baust Dir doch auch nicht in einen BMW breite Reifen damit er fährt wie ein Porsche. Warum also breite Reifen ? Das hast Du noch immer nicht erklärt. Wegen den 10% mehr Grip (dann könnte man auch an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten was zusätzliche Vorteile mit sich bringt). Wegen dem Komfort ? (dann wäre es das falsche Rad).
> ... @_todde_ hat es da auf den Punkt gebracht...
> Es ist doch OK wenn jeder seine Meinung hat und diese kund tut. Das hat nichts mit fehlender Toleranz zu tun, sondern mit Meinungsäußerung.



Wie geil! Eine ähnliche Diskussion - nur mit mehr Federweg - führen wir gerade hier.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre sehr viel auf Wegen mit teilweise grobem Schotter. Zwischendurch biege ich mal ein Stück auf einen Trail ab. Ich fahre also eher wenig anspruchsvolle Trails, sondern mehr flache Wege zum Kilometer-fressen. Und dafür möchte ich gerne Komfort haben, der über breitere Reifen vergleichsweise einfach und günstig zu haben ist. Einige nutzen für solche Wege und Zwecke ein Crossrad, aber das ist mir viel zu unkomfortabel - schmale Reifen, meist viel weniger Sattelstützauszug als beim Hardtail. Ein Rad mit mehr Federweg möchte ich da auch nicht haben, erst recht kein Fully. Ein Fully würde ohne Not sehr vielen Betriebsstunden ausgesetzt, was dann recht bald einen höheren Wartungsaufwand bedeutet. Ein Hardtail mit mehr Federweg bringt höchstens vorne mehr Komfort, hinten nicht. Im Gegenteil, Trail-Hardtails sind vom Rahmen her weniger auf Komfort ausgelegt als Race-Hardtails. Außerdem möchte ich für meine Zwecke eine passende Geometrie und die bieten Räder mit mehr Federweg i.d.R. nicht. Ich habe auch ein Fatbike, aber damit macht Kilometer-fressen auch keinen Spaß, weil da die Sitzposition nicht taugt (fürs Gelände ist sie super). Außerdem ist ein Fatbike mit 4.8" dann auch zuviel des Guten für Schotterwege. Für mich ist also ein Hardtail mit breiten Reifen die beste Kombi. Ich habe eine Geometrie, die eine Sitzposition und ein Fahrgefühl zulassen, das zum Kilometer-fressen taugt. Die breiten Reifen sorgen für mehr Komfort. Wendigkeit brauche ich auf den geraden Schotterwegen nicht, Beschleunigung auch nicht. Auf dem Trail vielleicht schon eher, aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt doch beim Kilometer-fressen auf Schotter, da nehme ich das im Gelände in Kauf. Deswegen fahre ich ein Hardtail mit breiten Reifen.

So, nun ging es ja hier um das neue Canyon XC-Fully, da hatte ich ja mit dem Gedanken an breite Reifen gefragt, ob es wohl boost hat oder nicht. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir auch mal ein Fully zu kaufen. Ab und an fahre ich dann doch gerne mal einen Trail mehr als mit dem Hardtail. Und ich fände es super, wenn ich zwischen Fully und Hardtail die Laufräder tauschen könnte. Dazu brauchen sie natürlich gleiche Achsstandards. 

Jetzt echt ganz ohne irgendwen anzugreifen, aber ich finde es immer schade, wenn etwas als sinnlos bezeichnet wird, ohne dass man den Grund für diese Handlung oder Entscheidung kennt. Man spricht einer Methode den Sinn ab, ohne das Ziel zu kennen, das man mit der Methode erreichen will. Das ist wie eine Empfehlung für Bremsen, ohne den Einsatzzweck und das Rad zu kennen. Ich finde meine Rad- und Reifenwahl für meine Zwecke schon sinnvoll, aber der Wunsch nach breiten Reifen wurde kritisiert, ohne meine Ziele zu kennen. Und das fand ich etwas unpassend.

So, und damit gerne wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, den Canyon Bikes. Und vielleicht hat jemand ja doch eine begründete Vermutung oder gar eine verlässliche Information, ob das neue XC-Fully von Canyon boost hat oder nicht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt in der Canyon Produktliste ist schon ne XTR 12 fach angelegt... aber ob das dann wirklich stimmt oder nur als potentiell da steht und wann die dann rauskommt... kann ggf. noch n Jahr oder so dauern


Wenn ich da mal blöd nachfragen darf: Wo findet man diese Produktliste?


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2018)

Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht...das Wort sinnlos war etwas übertrieben...sorry dafür.

Wenn ich mir die Räder im Allg. anschaue, hat man oftmals wenigstens 5mm Luft rechts und links (für Schlamm). Bei Deinen 3mm mehr Gesamtbreite sollte das kein Problem sein. Beispiel: Mein altes Fitnessbike hat 8mm Luft rechts und links. Mein Kumpel hat seinen Renner von 25 auf 28 aufgerüstet, trotz Felgenbremse. Beim Spectral ist auch ausreichend Luft. Und das alles ohne boost. Daher gehe ich zu 99.9% davon aus, daß beim XC Fully ebenfalls ausreichen Platz sein wird, egal ob boost oder nicht.

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist die Liste "intern"...er hat es ja von einem Freund von Canyon erfahren (siehe 3 Seiten vorher)


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Februar 2018)

Ok. Dann warten wir einfach mal ab, sowohl was das neue Fully angeht als auch die xtr 1x12. Bin auf beides gespannt!


----------



## osi22 (12. Februar 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mal blöd nachfragen darf: Wo findet man diese Produktliste?


Produktliste gibt's noch nirgends, aber Gemunkel schon:
https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...-speed-di2-and-mechanical-what-we-want-43522/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (12. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber was hat das mit der Reifenfreiheit im Rahmen zu tun ? Ob die Innenmaulweite 21mm oder 25mm ist hat mit der Reifenbreite nichts zu tun.



Breitere Felge erhöht den Umfang und damit auch die Breite.


----------



## Hinouf (12. Februar 2018)

Vernachlässigbar.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Breitere Felge erhöht den Umfang und damit auch die Breite.



Mach mal selbst den Test und ziehe einen Reifen auf eine 20mm und 25mm Felge auf...Unterschied ist nahezu null


----------



## Schwitte (12. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Mach mal selbst den Test und ziehe einen Reifen auf eine 20mm und 25mm Felge auf...Unterschied ist nahezu null


Aber beim Fahren merkt man den Unterschied, sofern man bereit ist, mal ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck zu spielen.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Aber beim Fahren merkt man den Unterschied, sofern man bereit ist, mal ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck zu spielen.



Das stimmt absolut.


----------



## Jar_head (12. Februar 2018)

atila01 schrieb:


> Source: https://esmtb.com/nueva-canyon-lux-cf/



Sieht ein wenig aus wie das Race-Fully von UNNO.. 

(https://www.facebook.com/rideunno/)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Februar 2018)

Fast hättest du mich überzeugt.

Ist aber kein VPP wie das Unno.


----------



## Jar_head (12. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Fast hättest du mich überzeugt.
> 
> Ist aber kein VPP wie das Unno.



Stimmt, das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied!

Meinte auch eher generell vong Design her.


----------



## fone (13. Februar 2018)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied!
> 
> Meinte auch eher generell vong Design her.


Ja, total!
Mir ist es erst nach 3 Minuten Betrachten aufgefallen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht nit für 2018...aber hatten wir das Elektro-Spectral schon


----------



## Schwitte (13. Februar 2018)

Sieht genauso kacke aus wie das ohne E.


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Februar 2018)

schbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht nit für 2018...aber hatten wir das Elektro-Spectral schon
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 697129


Endlich- Worauf die Fans geWartet haben!


----------



## _todde_ (13. Februar 2018)

Nur mit Motor ergibt das spectral auch wieder Sinn ;-)


----------



## Juuro (13. Februar 2018)

schbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht nit für 2018...aber hatten wir das Elektro-Spectral schon
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 697129


Wo kommt denn das Bildchen jetzt her?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Nur mit Motor ergibt das spectral auch wieder Sinn ;-)



Jetzt sind auch die Gewichtsangaben auf der Website endlich logisch.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Februar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn das Bildchen jetzt her?


Emtb-news
https://www.facebook.com/emtbnews/posts/923638284465832:0
und Instagram
https://instagram.com/p/BfFiJJohu5c/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (14. Februar 2018)

schbiker schrieb:


> Emtb-news
> https://www.facebook.com/emtbnews/posts/923638284465832:0
> und Instagram
> https://instagram.com/p/BfFiJJohu5c/


faschingskostüm des spectrals!!


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Sieht genauso kacke aus wie das ohne E.


Ich finde das Bike sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Schwitte (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike sieht verdammt gut aus.


Kein Problem. Sonst würden wir ja auch alle dieselbe  lieben.


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Da haste wohl Recht. Wäre echt langweilig wenn alle das selbe Bike hätten.


----------



## CanyonCFTrail (18. Februar 2018)

Nochmal zurück zum neuen Lux CF.. wie lange könnte es noch dauern bis canyon das bike offiziell einführt?


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2018)

Ich rechne mal mit Frühjahr/Sommer 2018, nachdem es beim Cape Epic und den ersten WC gezeigt und getestet wurde...


----------



## Juuro (18. Februar 2018)

Denke auch, dass es spätestens zum Cape Epic vorgestellt wird. Wann es dann bestellbar geschweige denn lieferbar sein wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ich nehme mal an im Sommer kann man mit den ersten Lieferungen rechnen.


----------



## CanyonCFTrail (18. Februar 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass es spätestens zum Cape Epic vorgestellt wird. Wann es dann bestellbar geschweige denn lieferbar sein wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ich nehme mal an im Sommer kann man mit den ersten Lieferungen rechnen.



Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange, da ich auf ein race fully umsteigen wollte.


----------



## Canyon23 (22. Februar 2018)

scheint als gibts n Termin fürs Lux=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> scheint als gibts n Termin fürs Lux=)


aha, sicher das es das neue lux ist?


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2018)

einen termin sehe ich nicht...
und warum sollte es das lux sein ?....da wo die fahren wäre ein Neuron besser aufgehoben...


----------



## Berschbobb (22. Februar 2018)

8.03 und im Video sieht das sehr stark nach einem neuen Neuron aus. Vielleicht endlich eine Carbon Variante da hat die Entwicklungsabteilung ordentlich abgeliefert. Erst das spectral, jetzt das Neuron und das Lux. Also alles komplett überarbeitet. Sehr stark

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

denk ich auch. es fehlt ja das 29er trail fully.
könnt aber auch das neue e spectral sein!
8.3. steht da geschrieben....


----------



## Canyon23 (22. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> einen termin sehe ich nicht...
> und warum sollte es das lux sein ?....da wo die fahren wäre ein Neuron besser aufgehoben...



Habt ihr recht^^ passt auch mti den Rucksäcken eher


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2018)

also es bleibt spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (22. Februar 2018)

Jetzt gibts kein Zweifel mehr! Ganz klar zu erkennen was das ist!


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

es scheint ein zweirad zu sein......


----------



## Berschbobb (22. Februar 2018)

Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ministry87 (22. Februar 2018)

Sieht nach mehr als 100mm vorn aus... Damit wäre das Lux raus.


----------



## Berschbobb (22. Februar 2018)

Ist auch zu viel für das Neuron finde ich
Und sieht auch eher nach 650b aus.

So rein optisch

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

Ministry87 schrieb:


> Sieht nach mehr als 100mm vorn aus... Damit wäre das Lux raus.


der tretlagerbereich siehr fett aus! es wird das neue e fully!


----------



## Berschbobb (22. Februar 2018)

Das Bild trifft es gut. Vielleicht war es doch mehr als eine Fotomontage 





Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

da drohnt ein display auf dem lenker im video....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Februar 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Das Bild trifft es gut. Vielleicht war es doch mehr als eine Fotomontage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding wurde doch von Ortsansässigen Radlern auf Trails um Koblenz gesichtet. 
Von daher wird’s mehr sein als ne Fotomontage


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2018)

Aufgrund der aufrechten Sitzposition und daß die Jungs Rucksack tragen kann es kein Lux sein. Entweder E Speci oder Neuron...

ich glaube es wird das erste E Bike von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (22. Februar 2018)

Denk ich auch. Für ein 29er Spectral wirken die Laufräder im Video auch zu klein. Und da es da nur bergauf geht, wirds wohl auf ein E-Bike hinauslaufen. Schade eigentlich, auf ein 29er Spectral warten ja auch schon viele.


----------



## All_mtn (22. Februar 2018)

Ein Trail orientiertes 29er oder ein Carbon Neuron wäre definitiv ein besseres release.
Wenns ein Motorbike wird heißt es hoffentlich nicht Spectral.


----------



## Flow91 (25. Februar 2018)

Am besten wird es sein die kommende Ausgabe der MOUNTAINBIKE zu lesen. 
Was da angepriesen wird, wird Canyon wohl liefern. 

Siehe Spectral mit 2,6" Schlappen.


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2018)

Flow91 schrieb:


> Am besten wird es sein die kommende Ausgabe der MOUNTAINBIKE zu lesen.
> Was da angepriesen wird, wird Canyon wohl liefern.
> 
> Siehe Spectral mit 2,6" Schlappen.



Mach mal ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.
Speci mit 2.6 Reifen ? Wie einfallslos...


----------



## All_mtn (25. Februar 2018)

Die Mountainbike ist leider total langweilig geworden...


----------



## Flow91 (25. Februar 2018)

Was meinst du mit Bild?
In der Ausgabe vor dem Release des Spectrals wurden 2,6 Zoll breite Reifen als das neue Non-Plus-Ultra angepriesen. 
Kurz darauf kommt das neue Spectral mit genau diesen daher. Daher meine Vermutung. Mal die kommende Ausgabe abwarten.


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2018)

Ich dachte Du hättest bereits die neue Ausgabe und könntest ein Bild vorab hier einstellen.


----------



## aibeekey (25. Februar 2018)

Flow91 schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe vor dem Release des Spectrals wurden 2,6 Zoll breite Reifen als das neue Non-Plus-Ultra angepriesen.
> Kurz darauf kommt das neue Spectral mit genau diesen daher.



Vermutest du eine riesen Mountainbike-Canyon-Verschwörung oder bist du so naiv zu denken, dass Canyon so kurzfristig mit den Spezifikationen reagieren kann? Die sind nicht schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr geplant und bei den Zulieferern bestellt. Nein nein, natürlich nicht.


----------



## jr_hebboch (26. Februar 2018)

Maybe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (26. Februar 2018)

Gott ist das hässlich


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (26. Februar 2018)

Dito. Bei der bisherigen Designsprache habe ich mir mehr erwartet


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Gott ist das hässlich



alle e-bikes sind häßlich, egal wie sie aussehen


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2018)

Ah, Commencal ist also bei Canyon eingestiegen? Sehr überzeugend.


----------



## _todde_ (26. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> alle e-bikes sind häßlich, egal wie sie aussehen


Nicht bei Specialized ;-)


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Nicht bei Specialized ;-)


Das ist wirklich gut gelungen. 
Grob auf dem Niveau würde ich eins von Canyon aber schon auch erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berschbobb (26. Februar 2018)

Ein weiterer Termin 01.03 auf Instagram.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Februar 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Termin 01.03 auf Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaa...Watt is dat denn nu?
Werten wir den Knubbel am Unterrohr?
Trinkflasche? 
Akku?
Weder am Torque noch am Spectral kann man ne Flasche montieren oder irre ich mich?


----------



## PaHeGu (26. Februar 2018)




----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2018)

Ich seh da kein Elektro und kein 2,6 Reifen. Doch am Speci paßt ne Trinkflasche.


----------



## Flow91 (26. Februar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Vermutest du eine riesen Mountainbike-Canyon-Verschwörung oder bist du so naiv zu denken, dass Canyon so kurzfristig mit den Spezifikationen reagieren kann? Die sind nicht schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr geplant und bei den Zulieferern bestellt. Nein nein, natürlich nicht.



Natürlich nicht  und nein ich bin auch nicht naiv.
Eher so: Ein Hersteller bringt eine Neuerung, verteilt ein paar gut gemeinte Spenden an, in diesem Fall, Magazine und die rühren die Werbetrommel. 
Ist ja auch keine neue Praxis
Wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich mit Hersteller Canyon meine und mit Magazin eben MOUNTAINBIKE. 
Und das die beiden etwas kooperieren ist denke ich nichts neues


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Februar 2018)

Am einen rendering: Ist da eine SRAM Kurbel dran?


----------



## Berschbobb (26. Februar 2018)

Die Räder könnten optisch auch 29 Zoll sein. Vielleicht tatsächlich auch ein neues Neuron aus Carbon  das wäre der absolute hammer 

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2018)

stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, ein 29er neuron...aber wenn der dämpfer so wie beim speci in der mitte verläuft , oh je...


----------



## Berschbobb (26. Februar 2018)

Oder ein neues strive 

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agent500 (26. Februar 2018)

Ich vermute auch mal ein neues Strive. 
Nachdem das Spectral ja schon sein Update bekommen hat, wäre das auch beim Strive denkbar. Metric-Dämpfer inklusive.
Zudem ist das aktuelle Strivedesign ja auch schon wieder fast vier Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es einfach nur das Spectral WMN Modell ist mit angepasster Rahmengeometrie


----------



## All_mtn (27. Februar 2018)

Spectral 29er

Würde zu mehr Kontrolle führen


----------



## filiale (27. Februar 2018)

canyon hat sich klar gegen 29" beim am und enduro ausgesprochen.dazu gab es vor wenigen monaten einen bericht / statement.

es gab doch das bild mit dem shapeshifter im dämper integriert (mit nem rändeldrehrad per hand) dazu das neue strive design...könnte auch passen.


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Auf dem vorletzten Bild ist doch eh ein Jeffsy, oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Auf dem vorletzten Bild ist doch eh ein Jeffsy, oder?


Dachte das wär Ines


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Die Reifen?


----------



## TractionBronson (27. Februar 2018)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Maybe ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701857



So entstehen alternative Fakten...


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> So entstehen alternative Fakten...


Naja, ich würde das mit der Flat-Earth-Geschichte gleichsetzen. Das hat nix mehr mit alternativen Fakten zu tun, weil zu offensichtlich.


----------



## jr_hebboch (27. Februar 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> So entstehen alternative Fakten...



So entstehen alternative Alternativfakten 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-ebike-2018-geruechte.866787/#post-15115119


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (27. Februar 2018)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jaaa...Watt is dat denn nu?
> Werten wir den Knubbel am Unterrohr?
> Trinkflasche?
> Akku?
> Weder am Torque noch am Spectral kann man ne Flasche montieren oder irre ich mich?


Trinkflasche


----------



## FunkyBadass (27. Februar 2018)

Meine glaskugel sagt mir:

Spectral WMN 

Auf allen werbebildern sind frauen am steuer, daher liegt die Vermutung nahe.


----------



## All_mtn (27. Februar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Meine glaskugel sagt mir:
> 
> Spectral WMN
> 
> Auf allen werbebildern sind frauen am steuer, daher liegt die Vermutung nahe.


Das vermute ich auch aber lohnt dafür der Aufwand ? Wenn es so kommen sollte hätte man die WMN Modelle auch gleichzeitig mit den regulären Spectrals releasen können.
Ich vermute immer noch ein 29er. 
Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor aber die Laufräder sehen auf den Bildern recht groß aus...kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein.
Laut dem Bericht zu Ines Strive fährt Sie einen M Rahmen.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08/11/bike-check-canyon-strive-cf-ines-thoma/


----------



## waldi28 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich tippe mal auf Torque mit neuem Shapeshifter?


----------



## Juuro (27. Februar 2018)

Das Bildchen dieses hässlichen eBikes war wohl doch relativ nah an der Wahrheit. Siehe entsprechender Thread:



nono123 schrieb:


> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-spectral-on-51813/+&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=be






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joey12345 (27. Februar 2018)

Hätte da mal ne fragen bezüglich Sender AL die vielleicht jemand beantworten kann:
- gibts da keine Lenkwinkel Verstellung wie beim CF? —> welches Maß hat der Steuersatz beim AL?
- Dämpfer Einbaumaß 250x75? Buchsen ?

Edit:
 Antwort vom Support:
- Keine Lenkwinkel Verstellung. Maße ZS44 oben und unten 
- Dämpfer Maße 240x75 —> scheinbar macht Rock Shox da jetzt ein sondermaß. 
Dann versteh ich den Sinn von metrisch zwar hier überhaupt nicht mehr aber soll hier nicht Thema sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (28. Februar 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Torque mit neuem Shapeshifter?



Könnte stimmen, womit dann das Strive Geschichte wäre oder Torque mit SS = Strive?

Edit: Gerade eine Skizze gesehen, die dem Ganzen beipflichten würde..


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2018)

siehe facebook
...am 8.3 kommt das häßliche e-bike da haben sie gerade ein video gepostet auf dem man es sieht
...und am 1.3 scheinen die WMN speci modelle zu kommen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2018)

Tadaa...


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2018)

Haben die das zugekauft oder wieso hat das auf den ersten Blick nichts mit der Canyon Formensprache zu tun?


----------



## _todde_ (28. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ...und am 1.3 scheinen die WMN speci modelle zu kommen


Da verstehe ich aber das von canyon initiierte dammdamm nicht... als wenn da die Revolution des jahres kommen würde.. lächerlich.. der laden wird mir zunehmend unsympathischer


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Februar 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Torque mit neuem Shapeshifter?


eher kein neuer integrierter SS. wie soll das mit der einbaulänge sich ausgehen? dämpfer+SS+ notwendige dämpferverlängerung soll zwischen unterrohr und sitzrohr platz finden? wohl nur wenn der dämpfer mit 20mm hub auskommt....


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2018)

Wenn Du den Dämpfer hoch genug ans Unterrohr setzt oder durch das Sitzrohr hindurch, dann würde es passen (zu Lasten der Trinkflasche).
Oder man bleibt beim stehenden Dämpfer, dann kann man mit der Umlenkung entsprechendes erreichen.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Dämpfer hoch genug ans Unterrohr setzt oder durch das Sitzrohr hindurch, dann würde es passen (zu Lasten der Trinkflasche).
> Oder man bleibt beim stehenden Dämpfer, dann kann man mit der Umlenkung entsprechendes erreichen.


mag sein, geht sich im foto dargestellten rahmen aber sicher nicht aus, von daher ist das kein shape shifter verpackt!


----------



## aibeekey (28. Februar 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Torque mit neuem Shapeshifter?



Das ist doch einfach eine Reverb, oder was soll der Anschluss da unten sonst sein?


----------



## _todde_ (28. Februar 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Torque mit neuem Shapeshifter?


Keine Ahnung wo du da den shapeshifter siehst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (28. Februar 2018)

Gerade bei Instagram direkt unter dem MTB-News Post bzgl. des Canyon Release von morgen gesehen.


----------



## _todde_ (28. Februar 2018)

Ihr seid sowas von nicht up2date:
http://ebike-mtb.com/erster-test-canyon-spectral-on/


----------



## xe4500 (1. März 2018)

Die neuen WMN Modelle sind online.


----------



## fauXpa5 (1. März 2018)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Die neuen WMN Modelle sind online.


Auch gerade gesehen.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/canyon-launches-womens-specific-spectral-wmn.html


----------



## fone (1. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von nicht up2date:
> http://ebike-mtb.com/erster-test-canyon-spectral-on/


Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein? Wie schaut das denn bitte aus?


----------



## _todde_ (1. März 2018)




----------



## mohlo (1. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein? Wie schaut das denn bitte aus?


Das schaut aus wie "Wir werfen mal ein eBike auf den Markt, warten ab, ob es Käufer findet und werden dann die Version 2.0 in Carbon und Version 3.0 mit integriertem Akku nachliefern." Ganz wichtig dabei: "Hauptsache mit Flaschenhalter!"


----------



## FunkyBadass (1. März 2018)

Sieht schon bisschen nach Promenadenmischung aus aber zumindest sind sie ihrer Designlinie am Sitzrohr treu geblieben.


----------



## fauXpa5 (1. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> aber zumindest sind sie ihrer Designlinie am Sitzrohr treu geblieben.


Aber auch nur da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Sieht schon bisschen nach Promenadenmischung aus aber zumindest sind sie ihrer Designlinie am Sitzrohr treu geblieben.


Verdammt, du hast Recht. 

Also ist es wohl tatsächlich das E-Bike von Canyon. Obwohl es eher nach einem Commencal Meta V4 aussieht. Hatte gehofft das stellt sich noch als Ente raus.

Schade. Denkbar schlechter Start.



fone schrieb:


> (Specilaized Levo Turbo) Das ist wirklich gut gelungen.
> Grob auf dem Niveau würde ich eins von Canyon aber schon auch erwarten.


Tja, falsch gedacht. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht.


Edit: Ne, ich glaub da kommt noch was anderes. Das kann nicht das Canyon E-Bike sein!


----------



## filiale (1. März 2018)

sieht aus wie die hier: http://canyon.ch/bike-category/e-bike/


----------



## bartos0815 (1. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von nicht up2date:
> http://ebike-mtb.com/erster-test-canyon-spectral-on/


brutal hässlich! weiter so! damit geht die e bike zeit zu ende!!


----------



## fone (1. März 2018)

Zuende weiß ich nicht, aber damit fängt sie zumindest bei Canyon gar nicht erst an...


----------



## solum (1. März 2018)

Dieser ganze Tanz damit am Ende ein e-Bike zum Vorschein kommt, dann noch in der Liga " someone has to build the ugliest".


----------



## Juuro (3. März 2018)

Mathieu van der Poel fährt auch mit dem Lux Nachfolger rum:



 
Quelle: https://twitter.com/CTCycleTour/status/969826161835593729


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi85 (6. März 2018)

Wie siehts eigenltich mit dem Spectral aus? Denkt ihr gibts da noch ein update?
Passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zwischen Spectral und Torque... Also wegen Dämpfer... 
Wenn Sie den Shapeshifter lassen würden wär mir auch ganz recht ^^


----------



## All_mtn (6. März 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigenltich mit dem Spectral aus? Denkt ihr gibts da noch ein update?
> Passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zwischen Spectral und Torque... Also wegen Dämpfer...
> Wenn Sie den Shapeshifter lassen würden wär mir auch ganz recht ^^


Du meinst sicher das Strive ? 
Ich vermute dass es zum Jahresende also für 2019 ein neues Strive geben wird und sicher auch ein neues Neuron.


----------



## Grobi85 (7. März 2018)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher das Strive ?


Richtig sorry


----------



## Lyxander (7. März 2018)

da in relativ kurzer zeit Spectral und Torque vorgestellt wurden würde es mich nicht wundern wenn bald noch etwas neues folgt (strive) das dem design folgt und die "lücke" schließt


----------



## Berschbobb (7. März 2018)

Ich hoffe ganz stark auf ein neues Neuron. Ist das meistverkaufte Bike von Canyon und absolut genial. Allerdings auch schon 5 Jahre oder so nicht überarbeitet lediglich umbenannt. Also da bin ich echt gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. März 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ganz stark auf ein neues Neuron. Ist das meistverkaufte Bike von Canyon und absolut genial.



Gibt's eigentlich Insider-Wissen, warum es zum Namenswechsel kam?
Wegen Namensrechten auf dem US-Markt?
Wegen Coolness-Faktor ;-)

...oder darf der Name aus anderen Gründen gar nicht mehr verwendet werden, denn: wenn man nach Schaltaugen auf der Seite sucht, seht selbst da teilweise! nur noch: *für Ner*** ... komisch, oder?


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

Ja, irgendwas mit USA war da problematisch.


----------



## el martn (7. März 2018)

Vielleicht bedeutet in irgendeinem Land "Nerve" sowas wie "kurzer Penis"...


----------



## Flow91 (7. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.


 
Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich ein Bild hochlade 
Daher zitiere ich mal aus der aktuellen Ausgabe. (E-Mtb-Teil wegen Spectral:ON)

Optimales E-All-Mountain:
"moderat langer Hinterbau um 440 mm"
"Dynamische Fahrmodi, wie sie Bosch- und Shimano-Motoren bieten,..."

"Integrierter Akku oder Aufsetzakku?"
Eine viertel Seite, die den Aufsetzakku würdigt. (Bild wär nett, aber zu doof...)

"27,5" oder 29"? Breit oder Schmal?"
"...hinten 27,5 Plus für maximale Traktion, vorne 29" für ideales Überrollverhalten."

"Hardtail oder Fully?"
"Ganz klar: Eine Vollfederung ist bei den über 20 kg schweren E-Bikes sinnvoll. Sie sorgt für mehr Komfort...."

Aus den schon vorhandenen Berichten auf emtb-news usw weiß man ja schon wie es aussehen wird.


----------



## Strike Limited (8. März 2018)

Das neue E-MTB von Canyon ist jetzt online: Spectral:On
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral-on/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (8. März 2018)

So häßliche Schweißnähte hat die Welt schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! Passt zum restlichen e Design!


----------



## Hinouf (8. März 2018)

Schaut halt ein bisserl nach Frankensteins Monster aus.


----------



## Crissi (8. März 2018)

Strike Limited schrieb:


> Das neue E-MTB von Canyon ist jetzt online: Spectral:On
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral-on/




So sad!

...... spirit of mountainbiking has gone ........


----------



## terryx (8. März 2018)

Ist halt ein E-Bike  -  nicht hässlicher und nicht schöner als die anderen auch. Aber Gedanken haben die sich schon gemacht, jedenfalls klingt es plausibel.


----------



## Flow91 (8. März 2018)

Ich muss sagen, so ganz in der schwarzen Farbgebung find ich es eigentlich gar nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## _todde_ (8. März 2018)

150mm hinten. Scheint ja wohl zu gehen, warum also nicht auch beim spectral


----------



## zscs (10. März 2018)

E-bike. Okay...  
Cape Town, UCI MTB WC XCO live: https://www.redbull.com/nz-en/events/uci-mtb-world-cup-2014-round-1-pietermaritzburg-south-africa
Pauline Ferrand-Prévot und Mathieu van der Poel werden hoffentlich den neuen Lux fahren.


----------



## kohlerm (10. März 2018)

https://mtbs.cz/clanek/canyon-factory-team-ukazal-v-africe-novy-lux/kategorie/tech-news#.WqO2g8so-dM

Bilder vom neuen Lux!!!


----------



## All_mtn (10. März 2018)

zscs schrieb:


> E-bike. Okay...
> Cape Town, UCI MTB WC XCO live: https://www.redbull.com/nz-en/events/uci-mtb-world-cup-2014-round-1-pietermaritzburg-south-africa
> Pauline Ferrand-Prévot und Mathieu van der Poel werden hoffentlich den neuen Lux fahren.


Wollte gerade posten es scheint als wenn Sie das neue XC Fully fahren.
Die Strecke sieht super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (10. März 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> https://mtbs.cz/clanek/canyon-factory-team-ukazal-v-africe-novy-lux/kategorie/tech-news#.WqO2g8so-dM
> 
> Bilder vom neuen Lux!!!


Hoffentlich gibts da ne schöne Lösung, um die Leitung für einen Dämpferlockout zu verlegen. Ansonsten finde ich es super, dass man (zumindest bei Rahmen ab Gr. M aufwärts) zwei große Flaschen rein bekommt. Für kurze Rennen und Marathons mag das nicht so wichtig sein, weil man da nicht so viel braucht oder unterwegs tanken kann. Aber ich finde es sehr angenehm, mir auch im Sommer bei einer 4-Std-Tour keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, wie man an Wasser kommt.


----------



## kurt1 (11. März 2018)

Ab wann wird es das neu LUX zu kaufen geben? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## kohlerm (11. März 2018)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Ab wann wird es das neu LUX zu kaufen geben? Weiss das jemand?



Hoffe doch bald, das alte Lux ist jedenfalls in einigen Grössen ausverkauft.


----------



## Juuro (11. März 2018)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Ab wann wird es das neu LUX zu kaufen geben? Weiss das jemand?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es zum Cape Epic vorgestellt wird. Also zwischen 18. und 25. März. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chantre72 (11. März 2018)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Könnte mein nächstes Bike werden.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. März 2018)

Hier gibts noch ein Foto vom neuen Fully:
https://cyclingmagazine.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/AP-1UZT6KAS12111_news.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osi22 (11. März 2018)

Und hier von GMBN Tech ab 6:35 :




(Die anderen Neuigkeiten sind auch ziemlich interessant!)


----------



## kurt1 (11. März 2018)

Was ist die Sabine Spitz für ein Bike gefahren?
Am Anfang des Videos hat man es kurz gesehen mit der Tarnbemalung.


----------



## Florian301 (11. März 2018)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Was ist die Sabine Spitz für ein Bike gefahren?
> Am Anfang des Videos hat man es kurz gesehen mit der Tarnbemalung.



Neues WiaWis Fully


----------



## Berschbobb (12. März 2018)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Könnte mein nächstes Bike werden.


Ich finde es auch Hammer schick. Die Form sieht sehr gut aus. Hat großes Potential. Jetzt noch ein Neuron mit bisschen mehr Federweg mit ähnlichem Design und das perfekte Bike für meine transalp ist geboren.

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kohlerm (12. März 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch Hammer schick. Die Form sieht sehr gut aus. Hat großes Potential. Jetzt noch ein Neuron mit bisschen mehr Federweg mit ähnlichem Design und das perfekte Bike für meine transalp ist geboren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


Ja sehr schick. Werde wohl zuschlagen.
Neuron in Carbon wäre ne Alternative.Kommt ja angeblich irgendwann.
Wobei sie dann ja praktisch alle MTB dieses Jahr erneuert hätten, scheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## filiale (12. März 2018)

ich rechne mit vorstellung des neuen lux in albstadt zum wc. das wäre dann im mai.


----------



## Berschbobb (12. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ich rechne mit vorstellung des neuen lux in albstadt zum wc. das wäre dann im mai.


Aber Albstadt ist kein fully Kurs. Und fürs Marketing ist ja schon besser wenn das neue Rad dann auch zum Einsatz kommt. 
Fürs Cape Epic wäre schon passender. Lakata und hynek in der Form ihres Lebens und als Favorit auf den Sieg. Bessere Werbung kann man sich ja nicht vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (12. März 2018)

in albstadt wird aber ev. auch die neue xtr vorgestellt.und weil canyon von sram zu shimano gewechselt ist würde das gut passen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. März 2018)

Canyon ist zu Shimano gewechselt? Aber doch nur das Marathon-Team um Lakata. Im Cross-Country-Bereich gibts so einen Wechsel doch nicht. Und dann würde das Cape Epic deutlich besser passen, weil sich da viel um Lakata drehen wird. Und da es in Albstadt kaum Fullys geben wird, fände ich Albstadt als Präsentationsrahmen auch komisch. Das einzige, was dafür sprechen könnte, wäre, dass Canyon als deutscher Hersteller gerne in Deutschland vorstellen will und dann aufs nächste Wochenende in Nove Mesto verweist.


----------



## Ma_x21 (12. März 2018)

Weiß jemand was es mit dem Video in der Instagram Story, und dem dort gezeigten Datum 15.03.2018 auf sich hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (12. März 2018)

Ma_x21 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es mit dem Video in der Instagram Story, und dem dort gezeigten Datum 15.03.2018 auf sich hat?



Welche Instagram Story?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ma_x21 (12. März 2018)

Kam vor 20 Minuten, weiß nicht wie ich das hier teilen soll


----------



## filiale (12. März 2018)

Ma_x21 schrieb:


> Kam vor 20 Minuten, weiß nicht wie ich das hier teilen soll



du meinst facebook...da sieht man es auch...


----------



## Canyon23 (12. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> du meinst facebook...da sieht man es auch...



Wobei so ne Stadtwald Idylle eher zum Nerve als zum Lux passt.

Meint ihr iwo im Video steht das Rad versteckt im Wald?^^


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. März 2018)

Canyon23 schrieb:


> Wobei so ne Stadtwald Idylle eher zum Nerve als zum Lux passt.


Die Art des Weges passt wiederum eher zu einem Crosser, der Termin zum neuen XC-Bike - Cape Epic beginnt ja am 18.3.


----------



## filiale (12. März 2018)

Das werden die neuen Inflite für Frauen...


----------



## Canyon23 (12. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das werden die neuen Inflite für Frauen...



Wenn das so weitergeht bringen sie bald noch Videos für Größe "M" raus...


----------



## Canyon23 (13. März 2018)

Gibt n neues Video. Es ist das neue Gravelbike von Canyon. Hatte ganz vergessen n Mitarbeiter hatte mir gesagt wenn ich was Richtung Endurance suche, womit man auch bist Schotter fahren kann soll ich noch kur warten, da kommt was.


----------



## Pixelsign (13. März 2018)

Sieht ziemlich aerodynamisch aus mit dem integrierten Vorbau. Da bin ich mal gespannt  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohlerm (14. März 2018)

https://marathonmtb.com/2018/03/11/canyons-new-cross-country-bike/ hat noch ein paar neue Bilder des neuend Race Fully aus der Naehe


----------



## mohlo (14. März 2018)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich aerodynamisch aus mit dem integrierten Vorbau. Da bin ich mal gespannt  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 707452


Seltsamer Doppeldecker-Lenker?!


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. März 2018)

Der Lenker kam mir auf dem oberen Foto schon so komisch vor... Wenn man da keine normalen Lenker drau schrauben kann, würde es mich wundern, wenn das nicht ein Flop wird. Aber ich bin schon auf die Begründung gespannt - viel mehr Vibrationsdämpfung im Oberlenker oder sowas. Das mag aus technischer Sicht ja sogar sinnvoll sein, sieht aber beschi**en aus.


----------



## mohlo (15. März 2018)

Aktuelle Fotos vom neuen Canyon GRAIL. Ich finde es sehr gruselig...

http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/4428/canyon-grail-photos


----------



## kohlerm (15. März 2018)

Zu früh am Morgen


----------



## xxxT (15. März 2018)

oh man, fällt bei mir sofort durch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (15. März 2018)

Der neue frontflügel ist jetzt zweigeteilt und sorgt für enormen abtrieb damit du auch bei hohem speed sicher am Boden bleibst!


----------



## Pixelsign (15. März 2018)

Schade das Canyon um jeden Preis "innovativ" sein muss und dann als Resultat, solche Lenker an ein ansonsten schönes Rad baut.


----------



## mohlo (15. März 2018)




----------



## Canyon23 (15. März 2018)

Weiß nicht, was ihr habt... Bin kein Gravel-Fan, aber finde trotz des Lenkers das Design richtig cool. Hat aber wirklich bissl was von Hammerhai^^


----------



## mohlo (15. März 2018)

https://www.canyon.com/road/grail/


----------



## oanagehtno (15. März 2018)

Form follows function... 
Wenn man sich an sowas rantraut, ist Gegenwind vorprogrammiert. 
Ich finds spannend und bin auf erste Berichte gespannt, die nicht aus der Bravo kommen..


----------



## filiale (15. März 2018)

Eine Individualisierung des Bikes (Geo leicht korrigieren um 1 oder 2cm) ist damit leider nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## fone (15. März 2018)

Du meinst nen anderen Vorbau? Wer weiß 

Jahrelang sind wir MTBs gefahren, die 7-10 cm cm kürzer waren als die aktuelle Mode. Kriegen wir schon hin.

Der Rahmen ist heiß.

Und individualisierbare Gravelbikes gibts ja ohne Ende. kein Problem.
zb im Schnäppchenjägerthread. https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOB...pex-1-mechanical-disc-adventure---gravel-bike


----------



## mtb_freak71 (15. März 2018)

Schönstes Gravel ever. Schon bestellt


----------



## mohlo (15. März 2018)

Mark Forster packt das neue Canyon GRAIL aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (15. März 2018)

keine schutzbleche? Oder täsucht das? Lowrider? Gepäckträger?


----------



## Flow91 (15. März 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> keine schutzbleche? Oder täsucht das? Lowrider? Gepäckträger?



Steht im Text unterm Bike: Aufnahme für Schutzbleche.

Außerdem wurde die Bike Category 1 um den Cyclocross-Bereich erweitert.


----------



## Rick7 (17. März 2018)

Echt schönes Ding. Finde den Lenker auch cool.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. April 2018)

Gibts mittlerweile schon Infos bezüglich des Lux-Nachfolgers? Z.B. wann es vorgestellt wird?


----------



## Juuro (15. April 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile schon Infos bezüglich des Lux-Nachfolgers? Z.B. wann es vorgestellt wird?


Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Das nächste halbwegs logische Datum an dem es vorgestellt werden könnte ist der XC-Weltcup in Albstadt. Das wäre dann so um den 20. Mai rum. Wobei Canyon das natürlich wie beim Grail und anderen Modellen einfach mal so auch ohne Anlass machen könnte.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2018)

nix offizielles


----------



## kohlerm (15. April 2018)

Nächste Woche ist Festival in Koblenz, kein e Rede vom neuen Lux


----------



## kleinerblaumann (16. April 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Das nächste halbwegs logische Datum an dem es vorgestellt werden könnte ist der XC-Weltcup in Albstadt. Das wäre dann so um den 20. Mai rum. Wobei Canyon das natürlich wie beim Grail und anderen Modellen einfach mal so auch ohne Anlass machen könnte.


Albstadt wäre möglich, allerdings ist das der einzige Kurs, wo kaum jemand ein Fully fährt - vor allem mit dem neuen Shorttrack-Rennen vorher. Das heißt, man sähe es gerade am Vorstellungsort nicht in Aktion. Und Cannondale wird mit einem neuen Hardtail und neuer Lefty sicher die Show stehlen. Naja, mal schauen...


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. April 2018)

Hat i-wer i-was bezüglich neuem Neuron oder Strive aufgeschnappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. April 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hat i-wer i-was bezüglich neuem Neuron oder Strive aufgeschnappt?



Das sind am kommenden WE die Canyon Days in Koblenz, ev. gibt es da dann Infos Vorort...
Jemand sagte dass es erst 2019 neue Neuron geben wird (wenn auch schon in 2018 vorgestellt)


----------



## TaunusMTB78 (16. April 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hat i-wer i-was bezüglich neuem Neuron oder Strive aufgeschnappt?


Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon und da hat mir ein Mitarbeiter erzählt, dass es nächstes Jahr ein neues Strive geben soll. Evtl. auch als 29"


----------



## le duy nhut (16. April 2018)

Auf der Homepage von C steht bei der Suche Lux 2018. Wenn in nächster Zeit nichts kommen würde, hätten sie sicher nicht die Lux Seite aktualisiert.


----------



## Juuro (16. April 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Albstadt wäre möglich, allerdings ist das der einzige Kurs, wo kaum jemand ein Fully fährt - vor allem mit dem neuen Shorttrack-Rennen vorher. Das heißt, man sähe es gerade am Vorstellungsort nicht in Aktion. Und Cannondale wird mit einem neuen Hardtail und neuer Lefty sicher die Show stehlen. Naja, mal schauen...



Darum hab ich „halbwegs“ geschrieben. [emoji846] Es passt nicht wirklich, aber es ist in Deutschland - Canyons Heimatland. Sonst halt vielleicht ne Woche später in Nove Mesto. Da passt die Strecke auch wieder besser. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (16. April 2018)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von C steht bei der Suche Lux 2018. Wenn in nächster Zeit nichts kommen würde, hätten sie sicher nicht die Lux Seite aktualisiert.



Das war von Anfang diesen Jahres, man hat klassisch nur die Ausstattung und Preise geändert...so wie viele andere Hersteller auch.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. April 2018)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von C steht bei der Suche Lux 2018. Wenn in nächster Zeit nichts kommen würde, hätten sie sicher nicht die Lux Seite aktualisiert.


Das gibts ja 2018 auch noch, insofern also konsequent. Und vielleicht bekommt das neue XC-Fully ja auch einen anderen Namen, war beim Hardtail ja auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (9. Mai 2018)

was is denn nun mit nem neuen XC Fully ?


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2018)

Woher sollen wir das wissen ? Ist schon der WC in Albstadt gestartet ?


----------



## kohlerm (15. Mai 2018)

https://www.brujulabike.com/canyon-lux-2019-doble-suspension/

Neues Foto?


----------



## ham81 (15. Mai 2018)

Optisch find ich‘s schon sehr geil. Die Dämpferansteuerung scheint auch gelöst


----------



## le duy nhut (16. Mai 2018)

Igitt das gefällt mir garnicht sieht genauso aus wie das Spectral rennrad mtb Mischung. Zum Glück habe ich ein 2018er Lux erhalten


----------



## Rick7 (17. Mai 2018)

Ja, schon echt fesches bike  Wie kann man das hässlich finden?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (18. Mai 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> https://www.brujulabike.com/canyon-lux-2019-doble-suspension/
> 
> Neues Foto?


Meine Wunschfarbe wäre ein knalliges rot, so wie bei einigen Rennrädern von Canyon. Nur schwarz wäre mir vielleicht zu langweilig - da müsste ich nochmal in mich gehen. Und nur ein paar farbliche Streifen, wie Canyon das auch mal gerne macht, gefallen mir nicht. Ich hoffe mal, dass Canyon farblich was Gescheites draus macht.


----------



## Juuro (18. Mai 2018)

Das hoffe ich auch. Knalliges Rot wäre super. Gern auch ins Pink gehend wie das Roadlite WMN CF 8.0. Dann würden meine Räder zusammen passen. 

Komme gerade vom Short Track Worldcup Race in Albstadt. Pauline Ferrand-Prevot ist mit dem Race-Fully gefahren. Mathieu van der Poal ist mit einem Exceed gefahren. Aber ich war später noch im Fahrerlager und da stand zufällig der Team-Lieferwagen von Correndon-Circus offen rum. Da konnte ich mir das neue Fully ganz genau anschauen. Richtig schick das Teil! Ich hoffe Canyon stellt es bald vor. Evtl. nächstes Wochenende zum Worldcup in Nove Mesto!?
Konnte eigentlich inzwischen einer rausfinden ob der Rahmen Boost ist, oder nicht?


----------



## cristox (18. Mai 2018)

Welche Funktion hat dieser "Finger" am Hauptlager?


----------



## Berschbobb (18. Mai 2018)

Das Bike sieht echt mega genial aus. Wird sicher bald kommen. Der Finger an dem Lager sieht nach einer clever integrierten Kettenführung aus 

Gesendet von meinem PIC-LX9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte gehofft dass es bereits jetzt in Albstadt eine Vorstellung geben würde. Es scheint so, daß Canyon das Modell sehr sehr ausgiebig testet. Ev. erfolgt die Vorstellung dann doch erst zur Eurobike Mitte July ? Zusammen mit der XTR 12fach.


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hat dieser "Finger" am Hauptlager?



Kefü


----------



## ham81 (20. Mai 2018)

Hast Bilder gemacht ?




Juuro schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch. Knalliges Rot wäre super. Gern auch ins Pink gehend wie das Roadlite WMN CF 8.0. Dann würden meine Räder zusammen passen.
> 
> Komme gerade vom Short Track Worldcup Race in Albstadt. Pauline Ferrand-Prevot ist mit dem Race-Fully gefahren. Mathieu van der Poal ist mit einem Exceed gefahren. Aber ich war später noch im Fahrerlager und da stand zufällig der Team-Lieferwagen von Correndon-Circus offen rum. Da konnte ich mir das neue Fully ganz genau anschauen. Richtig schick das Teil! Ich hoffe Canyon stellt es bald vor. Evtl. nächstes Wochenende zum Worldcup in Nove Mesto!?
> Konnte eigentlich inzwischen einer rausfinden ob der Rahmen Boost ist, oder nicht?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal in Ruhe die neuen Fotos angeschaut. Es wäre für mich schon ein Nachteil, wenn man da keine Variostütze mit Fernbedienung einbauen kann. Und ich kann da keinen Eingang entdecken, durch den der Zug im Rahmen verschwinden könnte. Auf der linken Seite gehen schon zwei Leitungen in den Rahmen (Bremse und Schaltwerk) und auf der rechten sehe ich nur dein Eingang für den Dämpfer, der aber der ist sehr hoch und vielleicht nur, um eine Leitung ins Oberrohr zu führen, fürs Unterrohr scheint mir das keine gute Position zu sein. Sonst finde ich nichts, oder übersehe ich da was? Andererseits fährt Pauline Ferrand-Prevot doch auch eine Variostütze. Gibts ein Foto, auf dem man erkennt, wie das bei ihrem Rad gelöst ist?

Nachtrag: Ferrand-Prevot hat keine Leitung zum Dämpfer, jedenfalls nicht beim Rennen in Stellenbosch. Dann wäre natürlich ein Eingang frei. Für mich aber keine Option.


----------



## Juuro (22. Mai 2018)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hast Bilder gemacht ?


Leider nein. Nur Videos beim Shorttrack und Fotos beim Hauptrennen.



kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal in Ruhe die neuen Fotos angeschaut. Es wäre für mich schon ein Nachteil, wenn man da keine Variostütze mit Fernbedienung einbauen kann. Und ich kann da keinen Eingang entdecken, durch den der Zug im Rahmen verschwinden könnte. Auf der linken Seite gehen schon zwei Leitungen in den Rahmen (Bremse und Schaltwerk) und auf der rechten sehe ich nur dein Eingang für den Dämpfer, der aber der ist sehr hoch und vielleicht nur, um eine Leitung ins Oberrohr zu führen, fürs Unterrohr scheint mir das keine gute Position zu sein. Sonst finde ich nichts, oder übersehe ich da was? Andererseits fährt Pauline Ferrand-Prevot doch auch eine Variostütze. Gibts ein Foto, auf dem man erkennt, wie das bei ihrem Rad gelöst ist?
> 
> Nachtrag: Ferrand-Prevot hat keine Leitung zum Dämpfer, jedenfalls nicht beim Rennen in Stellenbosch. Dann wäre natürlich ein Eingang frei. Für mich aber keine Option.



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Canyon dem Lux-Nachfolger weniger Features gönnt als dem alten Lux. Das kann jedenfalls alle möglichen Leitungen irgendwie nach Hinten führen. Mathieu van der Poel hatte ja in Stellenbosch nen Dämpfer mit Remote. fragt sich wie das Kabel verlegt wurde. Der Weg vom Lenker zum Dämpfer ist ja deutlich kürzer als beim alten Lux. Vielleicht reichen da auch ein paar Clips anstatt zwei Löcher im Rahmen nur um das Kabel für 10 cm zu verstecken.

Pauline Ferrand-Prevot hatte auch in Albstadt, wies aussieht keinen vom Lenker steuerbaren Dämpfer:


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Leider nein. Nur Videos beim Shorttrack und Fotos beim Hauptrennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ein Kabel geht auf jeden Fall auf der rechten Seite in den Rahmen. Die Frage ist, ob auch zwei gehen. Van der Poel hatte zwar einen Dämpfer mit Lockout, aber dafür keine Variostütze.


----------



## Juuro (22. Mai 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Also ein Kabel geht auf jeden Fall auf der rechten Seite in den Rahmen. Die Frage ist, ob auch zwei gehen. Van der Poel hatte zwar einen Dämpfer mit Lockout, aber dafür keine Variostütze.


Genau! Aber zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass Pauline Ferrand-Prevot mit Variostütze fährt heißt das ja, dass eine Variostütze mit Remote grundsätzlich möglich ist und ein Dämpfer mit Remote auch. Wenn jetzt das Kabel für den Dämpfer kein extra Loch braucht, da es sowieso außen am Rahmen entlang führt (was meiner Meinung nach wegen der kurzen Strecke sinnvoll wäre), ist ja alles klar. Dann würde auch alles auf einmal gehen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

Hm... theoretisch schon, aber schön wäre die Lösung nicht. Außerdem glaube ich, dass dann der Dämpfer umgedreht werden müsste, sodass die Ansteuerung für den Lockout unten ist. Aber dann könnte es eng werden mit der Flasche.


----------



## Juuro (22. Mai 2018)

Auf diesem Bild ist die Ansteuerung des Dämpfers oben, trotz Remote:


 
Aus dem Artikel von voriger Seite: https://www.brujulabike.com/canyon-lux-2019-doble-suspension/

Schick wäre natürlich wenn das Kabel für den Dämpfer direkt über der Dämpfer-Ansteuerung aus dem Rahmen kommen würde. Dann würde man das Kabel nur vorne sehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild ist die Ansteuerung des Dämpfers oben, trotz Remote:
> Anhang anzeigen 732686


Eben. Wenn man die Leitung zum Dämpfer außen befestigen wollte, weil man die Öffnung für die Variostütze braucht, könnte die Ansteuerung glaube ich nicht mehr oben sein. Unten würde es mit der Flasche eng.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

So, hab noch ein Bild gefunden, das des Rätsels Lösung wohl offenbart. Hier sieht man auch auf der rechten Seite zwei Eingänge. Dann wird es wohl doch gehen, dass man trotz des hoch angesetzten Eingangs die Leitung für die Variostütze ins Unterrohr führt.


----------



## el martn (22. Mai 2018)

Hab ihr noch nicht vom neusten ICP Canyon Patent gehört???

*I*nvisible* C*able* R*outing


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Hab ihr noch nicht vom neusten ICP Canyon Patent gehört???
> 
> *I*nvisible* C*able* R*outing


Klappt wohl nicht so ganz, ich sehe da noch genug Kabel.


----------



## A-n-d-y (22. Mai 2018)

Er schreibt ja auch ICP nicht ICR

*I*nvisible *C*able *P*roblem 

Die Lösung muss also erst noch gefunden werden


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Mai 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Hab ihr noch nicht vom neusten ICP Canyon Patent gehört???
> 
> *I*nvisible* C*able* R*outing



Gibt's doch schon von Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (23. Mai 2018)

Shimano will am 25.05.2018 offenbar die 12-fach Schaltung vorstellen. Vielleicht wird danach auch endlich das neue Lux veröffentlicht?

Link zu Facebook: Shimano MTB Switzerland


----------



## Juuro (23. Mai 2018)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Shimano will am 25.05.2018 offenbar die 12-fach Schaltung vorstellen. Vielleicht wird danach auch endlich das neue Lux veröffentlicht?
> 
> Link zu Facebook: Shimano MTB Switzerland



Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendeinen Zusammenhang hat. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendeinen Zusammenhang hat.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nachdem Canyon offiziell weg ist von SRAM und nun mit Shimano arbeitet, wird auch das neue Lux mit Shimano 12fach ausgestattet. So steht es zumindest in den internen Unterlagen von Canyon. Ob das nun zeitgleich geschieht weiß man nicht, aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie man das Spectral und das Gravel angekündigt hat, rechne ich auch mit sowas beim Lux-Nachfolger.


----------



## Juuro (23. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Nachdem Canyon offiziell weg ist von SRAM und nun mit Shimano arbeitet, wird auch das neue Lux mit Shimano 12fach ausgestattet. So steht es zumindest in den internen Unterlagen von Canyon. Ob das nun zeitgleich geschieht weiß man nicht, aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie man das Spectral und das Gravel angekündigt hat, rechne ich auch mit sowas beim Lux-Nachfolger.



Was? Wo steht das? Das Toque und Spectral sind doch auch mit SRAM Ausstattungen bei Canyon zu haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Was? Wo steht das? Das Toque und Spectral sind doch auch mit SRAM Ausstattungen bei Canyon zu haben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Es geht um das MTB Marathon Rennteam...


----------



## Juuro (23. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Es geht um das MTB Marathon Rennteam...



Aber nur weil ein Team das mit dem Bike fährt auf Shimano gewechselt hat beeinflusst das doch nicht was der Hersteller des Bikes an den Rädern verbaut, die er an normale Kunden verkauft?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2018)

Das stimmt schon. Vermutlich wird es die XTR 12fach erstmal nur als DI2 geben und das bedeutet neues Lux Top Modell only. Mir ging es deshalb darum einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang herzuleiten zwischen Vorstellung vom neuen LUX und der XTR 12fach. In der Hoffnung dass das neue Lux dann bald kommt.


----------



## Juuro (23. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Vermutlich wird es die XTR 12fach erstmal nur als DI2 geben und das bedeutet neues Lux Top Modell only. Mir ging es deshalb darum einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang herzuleiten zwischen Vorstellung vom neuen LUX und der XTR 12fach. In der Hoffnung dass das neue Lux dann bald kommt.



Ja, könnte ja tatsächlich sein, dass Canyon auf die Shimano 12-Fach gewartet hat. Wegen größerem Wow-Effekt und so. 

Alban Lakata hat in einem Strava-Kommentar letzte Woche gesagt, dass es „bald“ soweit ist. Aber keine Ahnung wann für ihn „bald“ ist. [emoji846]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Vermutlich wird es die *XTR 12fach erstmal nur als DI2 geben* und das bedeutet neues Lux Top Modell only. Mir ging es deshalb darum einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang herzuleiten zwischen Vorstellung vom neuen LUX und der XTR 12fach. In der Hoffnung dass das neue Lux dann bald kommt.


Da habe ich irgendwie schon häufig gegenteiliges gelesen, dass es sie erstmal nur mechanisch geben wird. Übermorgen sind wir schlauer.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2018)

noch 1 tag...lets see...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (24. Mai 2018)

Ist mechanisch:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-new-2018-2019-shimano-xtr.html


----------



## jogislo (25. Mai 2018)

One thing though... I missed something, or am I really not seeing mount for front derailleur on new Lux frames on those photos that are circulating around the web? Does that mean it's going to be 1x only? If so, it's time for me to start searching for different bike once I will need to change my current Lux.

PS: Sorry for English, but my German writing skills are not all that great


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2018)

we don't know if it becomes 1x only, we all have to wait for the first announcement.


----------



## ham81 (26. Mai 2018)

Wieder nix...schaut wohl doch nach Eurobike aus


----------



## Ahija (26. Mai 2018)

jogislo schrieb:


> One thing though... I missed something, or am I really not seeing mount for front derailleur on new Lux frames on those photos that are circulating around the web? Does that mean it's going to be 1x only? If so, it's time for me to start searching for different bike once I will need to change my current Lux.
> 
> PS: Sorry for English, but my German writing skills are not all that great



Could be possible, that the highest model of XTR groupset is the 1x setup. Then of course you'd only get to see it on those press release pictures.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. Mai 2018)

Van der Poels neues Bike:






Hier gibts noch mehr Fotos:
https://bikerumor.com/2018/05/26/pr...-bike-new-xtr-m9100-for-mathieu-van-der-poel/


----------



## kleinerblaumann (27. Mai 2018)

ham81 schrieb:


> Wieder nix...schaut wohl doch nach Eurobike aus


Das wäre dann aber ein langes "bald", das Lakata da verkündet hat. Ich glaube aber auch gar nicht, dass Canyon sich an Weltcups hält. Warum auch? Bei Cannondale war das nachvollziehbar, damit die Fahrer mit den Rädern fahren dürfen. Aber die Canyon Fahrer fahren das Modell ja schon längst.


----------



## kohlerm (27. Mai 2018)

xtr 12 fach, anscheinend auf 1x vorne ausgelegt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (27. Mai 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> xtr 12 fach, anscheinend auf 1x vorne ausgelegt.


Zumindest bei dem Prototyp sehe ich auch keine Möglichkeit, einen Umwerfer zu montieren. Und vermutlich ist der Prototyp so weit entwickelt, dass es beim Serienmodell keine oder kaum Unterschiede geben wird. So richtig verstehen kann ich das nicht, denn es ist ja nicht viel Aufwand und kann sehr unauffällig sein (wie z.B. am Cannondale Fsi). Durch eine unauffällige Möglichkeit für eine Umwerfermontage werden sich 1fach-Fahrer wohl nicht abschrecken lassen, umgekehrt ist das Rad für Umwerfer-Fahrer hingegen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohlerm (28. Mai 2018)

Sieht hinten auch nicht so aus, also ob da viel Platz für breitere Reifen wäre ...


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2018)

2.25 ist doch breit. Es ist schließlich ein RaceFully und kein Tourenfully. Außerdem ist ein breiter Reifen vorne wichtiger als hinten. Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn es so wäre.


----------



## MATaFIX (28. Mai 2018)

Nur weil es für Rennen verwendet wird, heisst das nicht, dass dieses Bike nicht als Tourenfully taugt. Gerade der lange Dämpfer lässt schon vermuten, dass dieses neue Bike auch für 120mm ausgelegt sein könnte. Dazu eine 120mm Gabel und gut ist. Beim Scott Spark und beim Intense Sniper wird das ja auch so gemacht. Allerdings wäre dann etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit schon noch nett. Vielleicht wird das in der Serie ja noch geändert. Auch eine abnehmbare Umwerferbefestigung könnte durchaus noch kommen. Allerdings ist der Hauptschwingendrehpunkt schon dort, wo normalerweise ein Umwerfer hinkommt



filiale schrieb:


> 2.25 ist doch breit. Es ist schließlich ein RaceFully und kein Tourenfully. Außerdem ist ein breiter Reifen vorne wichtiger als hinten. Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn es so wäre.


----------



## kohlerm (28. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> 2.25 ist doch breit. Es ist schließlich ein RaceFully und kein Tourenfully. Außerdem ist ein breiter Reifen vorne wichtiger als hinten. Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn es so wäre.



Finde ich auch dass das nicht unbedingt ein Problem ist. Andere (Cannondale, Orbea) bieten da allerdings mehr Flexibilität.


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2018)

Eventuell behält Canyon das Neuron als 120mm und dann wäre es doppelt. Oder das Neuron kommt als 140mm Carbon Trailbike, dann könnte das Lux mit 110mm kommen.

Irgendwie ist es alles spannend


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2018)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Nur weil es für Rennen verwendet wird, heisst das nicht, dass dieses Bike nicht als Tourenfully taugt. Gerade der lange Dämpfer lässt schon vermuten, dass dieses neue Bike auch für 120mm ausgelegt sein könnte. Dazu eine 120mm Gabel und gut ist. Beim Scott Spark und beim Intense Sniper wird das ja auch so gemacht. Allerdings wäre dann etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit schon noch nett. Vielleicht wird das in der Serie ja noch geändert. Auch eine abnehmbare Umwerferbefestigung könnte durchaus noch kommen. Allerdings ist der Hauptschwingendrehpunkt schon dort, wo normalerweise ein Umwerfer hinkommt



Da hast Du schon Recht, aber das Exceed ist auch ein Racebike und daher ist ein 2,4 grenzwertig, auch wenn man mit dem Exceed schöne Touren fahren kann. Dafür gibt es das Grand Canyon. Ist eben die Philosophie von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw71 (7. Juni 2018)

Riecht nach dem neuen Lux:


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Juni 2018)

hw71 schrieb:


> Riecht nach dem neuen Lux:


Hat der das nicht vor einiger Zeit schon mal gesagt?


----------



## hw71 (7. Juni 2018)

Da durften es aber die Journalisten noch nicht fahren


----------



## Juuro (7. Juni 2018)

Das sieht schon schwer nach einem Pressecamp aus. :-D
Auf diesen dunkel-blau-metallic lackierten meine ich auch einen Schriftzug zu erkennen. Kann ihn nur nicht lesen...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Juni 2018)

hw71 schrieb:


> Da durften es aber die Journalisten noch nicht fahren


Stimmt. Dann wirds ja tatsächlich bald was. Hoffentlich!


----------



## kohlerm (7. Juni 2018)

Yeah!
Da steht in blau Canyon mehr kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Juni 2018)

Hoffentlich kommt da farblich noch etwas mehr als nur ein paar blaue Streifen.


----------



## kohlerm (7. Juni 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt da farblich noch etwas mehr als nur ein paar blaue Streifen.


Farbe ist ok, Habe mal gehoert der Lack kann so 100-200 Gramm wiegen 

Allerdings so ein krasses Orange wie das Orbea hier https://flowmountainbike.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/FLOW2350.jpg
ist schon ganz cool. 
Raceboke mit 120mm und aehnlichen Hinterbau Konzept.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Juni 2018)

Canyon kann es ja. Das neue Fully in Kerosene Red wie beim Endurance CF SLX, das wäre was. Dass der mehr Lack schwerer ist, ist mir egal. Über solche Dimensionen mache ich mir erst Gedanken, wenn ich einen Körperfettanteil im einstelligen Prozentbereich habe. Bis dahin ist das neue Fully aber schon wieder alt


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2018)

Reynolds Felgen und Maxxis Reifen, hoffentlich nur eine Testausstattung, ich will 12x XTR 
Und alle haben eine absenkbare Stütze...na mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Reynolds Felgen und Maxxis Reifen, hoffentlich nur eine Testausstattung, ich will 12x XTR
> Und alle haben eine absenkbare Stütze...na mal abwarten...


Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass das Testmodell eine der Ausstattungsvarianten sein wird. Reynolds, Sram Eagle, Rockshox. Aber das wird sicher nicht die einzige Ausstattungsvariante sein.


----------



## Juuro (8. Juni 2018)

Solange es eine hübsche Rahmenfarben gibt kann ich mit allem leben. Im Zweifel kauf ich nur das Rahmenkit und schraub den Rest selbst dran.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Juni 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Solange es eine hübsche Rahmenfarben gibt kann ich mit allem leben. Im Zweifel kauf ich nur das Rahmenkit und schraub den Rest selbst dran.


Wäre für mich auch eine Option.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2018)

Zitat Henry Ford: „Sie können einen Ford in jeder Farbe haben – Hauptsache er ist schwarz“


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Zitat Henry Ford: „Sie können einen Ford in jeder Farbe haben – Hauptsache er ist schwarz“


Da kann man Rudi Altig anknüpfen (sinngemäß): Es ist egal, welche Farbe die Socken beim Radfahren haben, Hauptsache sie sind kurz und weiß.


----------



## kohlerm (12. Juni 2018)

Kann jemand Spanisch?
Da ist die Rede vom 26 Juni ...


----------



## CiscoSit (12. Juni 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Kann jemand Spanisch?
> Da ist die Rede vom 26 Juni ...


Der Reporter spricht speziell "Racer" an. Er konnte mit Entwicklern und Ingenieuren von Canyon sprechen die ihm alle Einzelheiten über das neue Bike (er sagt nicht welches) mitgeteilt haben. Das Canyon Team lässt ihn "nichts rausholen (Wortlaut)" bis zum 26. Juni. Er verspricht am 26. Juni um 12.00 Uhr mittags ein neues Video zu zeigen. Was der Reporter bisher vom Bike gesehen hat ist beeindruckend und es sei ein absoluter "Torpedo". 
Nach der Probefahrt "fand er keine Worte", meinte nur das es ein absoluter Wahnsinn war.....

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## kohlerm (12. Juni 2018)

CiscoSit schrieb:


> Der Reporter spricht speziell "Racer" an. Er konnte mit Entwicklern und Ingenieuren von Canyon sprechen die ihm alle Einzelheiten über das neue Bike (er sagt nicht welches) mitgeteilt haben. Das Canyon Team lässt ihn "nichts rausholen (Wortlaut)" bis zum 26. Juni. Er verspricht am 26. Juni um 12.00 Uhr mittags ein neues Video zu zeigen. Was der Reporter bisher vom Bike gesehen hat ist beeindruckend und es sei ein absoluter "Torpedo".
> Nach der Probefahrt "fand er keine Worte", meinte nur das es ein absoluter Wahnsinn war.....
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen


Danke! Das Teil was sie in der Hand halten sieht aus wie eine Wippe fuer die Federung ...


----------



## CiscoSit (12. Juni 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Danke! Das Teil was sie in der Hand halten sieht aus wie eine Wippe fuer die Federung ...


Yep, er verliert aber kein Wort darüber. Bis zum 26. is ja nich mehr so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2018)

Könnte das Sender 29 sein.


----------



## kohlerm (15. Juni 2018)

Hoffe nicht dass es das Senders ist ;-)

Hier gibt es Bilder zum Sender
https://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-Hub,2/2018-Racing-Rumors,9845?page=58

Sieht aber noch sehr nach Prototyp aus ...


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2018)

Wenn es ein 29" Sender wäre, wäre es nur logisch das auch ein 29" Strive kommt


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn es ein 29" Sender wäre, wäre es nur logisch das auch ein 29" Strive kommt



Laut Canyon soll das nächste Strive ein 27,5er sein und zur kommenden Saison erscheinen. Ersteres könnte auch eine Nebelkerze sein, zweiteres ist ein dehnbarer Zeitraum.


----------



## Twixterrider (20. Juni 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Laut Canyon soll das nächste Strive ein 27,5er sein und zur kommenden Saison erscheinen. Ersteres könnte auch eine Nebelkerze sein, zweiteres ist ein dehnbarer Zeitraum.


wann wäre die "kommende Saision"  Nachdem ich mehrere Jahre Strive gefahren bin, stehe ich gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen Spectral, dem neuen Strive oder Torque. Tendenziell wäre mir das "neue" Strive am Liebsten. Nur wann kommt es, ca.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Juni 2018)

Das weiß nur Canyon selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das weiß nur Canyon selbst.



Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster ;-)


----------



## kohlerm (21. Juni 2018)

Wenn 


Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das weiß nur Canyon selbst.


Man sich das Teil im Video anschaut , dann sieht das aus wie die Wippe vom Lux Nachfolger


----------



## osi22 (21. Juni 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Wenn
> 
> Man sich das Teil im Video anschaut , dann sieht das aus wie die Wippe vom Lux Nachfolger



Hier kann man bei Kristian auch gut erkennen, was die Presse zuletzt getestet hat:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjv56JfA42C/


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. Juni 2018)

osi22 schrieb:


> Hier kann man bei Kristian auch gut erkennen, was die Presse zuletzt getestet hat:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjv56JfA42C/


Kaffee oder das dreirädrige Auto?


----------



## zscs (21. Juni 2018)

I'm so curious for that new Lux CF... I'll go to Kirchberg (KitzAlpBike) this weekend for racing, I do really hope I will have the opportunity to take some photos from Lakata's new fullsusser bike


----------



## osi22 (21. Juni 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Kaffee oder das dreirädrige Auto?


Einfach mal weiterscrollen, da ist noch ein Bild.


----------



## Sven_77 (22. Juni 2018)




----------



## Juuro (22. Juni 2018)

Dienstag stimmt also. Ich bin gespannt. Besonders auf Preise und Farben.


----------



## cristox (23. Juni 2018)

Blaues Dekor auf Schwarz auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Juuro (23. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Blaues Dekor auf Schwarz auf jeden Fall.


Das gibt dann bestimmt das Team-Modell des Canyon Topeak Teams. 

Ich hoffe eher auf was knalliges in rot oder pink. Ein Modell in Pauline’s Team-Farben wär auch richtig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (23. Juni 2018)

Auf dem oben genannten Foto hat der von Bikeradar so ein blauschwarzes.
Bei dem Bike kann man auch fast den Namen am Steuerrohr entziffern.
Ein Anderer hat ein Bike mit Gripshift.
Und ein Bike mit weissem Dekor ist auch zu erahnen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Juni 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Dienstag stimmt also. Ich bin gespannt. Besonders auf Preise und Farben.


Ich auch. Rot wäre schön. Hoffentlich gibts den Rahmen auch einzeln zu einem fairen Preis.


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2018)

Ein Rahmenset zu einem fairen Preis gibt es bei keinem Hersteller. Meist bekommt man für wenige hundert Euro mehr bereits das Einstiegsmodell.


----------



## kabe1973 (23. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Auf dem oben genannten Foto hat der von Bikeradar so ein blauschwarzes.
> Bei dem Bike kann man auch fast den Namen am Steuerrohr entziffern.
> Ein Anderer hat ein Bike mit Gripshift.
> Und ein Bike mit weissem Dekor ist auch zu erahnen.


Hab heute bei der kitzalpbike das bike in natura gesehen! Ein richtig geiles Ding. Vom Mechanker von Alban wurde auch der nächste Dienstag bestätigt.
Das bike hatte schon die canyon Beschriftung, aber ohne Modellname. Lackierung wie das premium exceed,  schwarz mit eeisser Schrift. Shimano 12-fach, Trigger und xtr Bremse. Dt swiss Felge, fox Gabel.
Leider war keine Zeit zum fotografieren.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (24. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Rahmenset zu einem fairen Preis gibt es bei keinem Hersteller. Meist bekommt man für wenige hundert Euro mehr bereits das Einstiegsmodell.


In erster Linie hoffe ich auf eine schöne Farbe. Bisher war es bei Canyon meist so, dass mir die Farben der günstigeren Modelle nicht gefallen haben - schwarz mit drei farbigen Strichen oder sowas. Wenn es das einzelne Rahmenset in einer schönen Farbe gibt, wäre es mir das wert.


----------



## zscs (24. Juni 2018)

took some photos from the MY2019 Lux CF at KitzAlpBike


----------



## Juuro (24. Juni 2018)

Diese Lackierung finde ich recht langweilig, aber: Yay, es wird weiterhin Lux heißen!


----------



## cristox (24. Juni 2018)

Form (design) follows function.

Wenn es gut fährt ist die Optik zweitrangig.
Sieht ja jetzt nicht schlecht aus.
Wenn ich drauf sitze, sehe ich es eh nicht.


----------



## zscs (24. Juni 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Diese Lackierung finde ich recht langweilig, aber: Yay, es wird weiterhin Lux heißen!


Yep, I thought exactly the same regarding the design  Hopefully a "real" color will also come with the new "Lux" CF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (24. Juni 2018)

Noch ein kleines Video bei dem man etwas mehr erkennt. Aber nichts was wir nicht schon kennen. 

https://twitter.com/canyon_bikes/status/1010968237255905285


----------



## kleinerblaumann (24. Juni 2018)

Hoffentlich bekommt man auch in einen Gr. M Rahmen zwei große Flaschen rein. Van der Poel und Lakata werden Gr. L haben, da passt es. Pauline Ferrand-Prevot hat vermutlich Gr. S, da geht es glaube ich nicht, da ist nur wenig Platz zwischen Dämpfer und Unterrohr. Zwei große Flaschen bei Gr. M wäre für mich ein wichtiger Aspekt, das war ein Grund, warum ich mein altes Lux abgegeben habe.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (24. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Form (design) follows function.
> 
> Wenn es gut fährt ist die Optik zweitrangig.
> Sieht ja jetzt nicht schlecht aus.
> Wenn ich drauf sitze, sehe ich es eh nicht.


Funktion geht über Optik, das stimmt. Aber gefallen muss es trotzdem.


----------



## Bergziege09 (25. Juni 2018)

neue XTR - also wieder neue Laufradsätze kaufen...

Das spricht echt gegen das Bike...
Naja, vielleicht gibt's ja auch ne Version mit dem normalen Shimano Freilauf.


----------



## cristox (25. Juni 2018)

@kleinerblaumann 
Es gibt auch Trinkrucksäcke.

@Bergziege09 
Gibt es nicht neue passende Freiläufe für die vorhandenen Laufräder?


----------



## ham81 (25. Juni 2018)

ich bin sehr auf die Preise gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (25. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> @Bergziege09
> Gibt es nicht neue passende Freiläufe für die vorhandenen Laufräder?


Bis jetzt nur für DT Swiss und Shimano Naben.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (25. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> @kleinerblaumann
> Es gibt auch Trinkrucksäcke.


Ich weiß, aber die finde ich ziemlich nervig. Zwei große Flaschen am Rad sind mir sehr viel lieber.


----------



## Berschbobb (25. Juni 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber die finde ich ziemlich nervig. Zwei große Flaschen am Rad sind mir sehr viel lieber.


denke das passt auch in größe s mit zwei großen flaschen


----------



## kleinerblaumann (25. Juni 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> denke das passt auch in größe s mit zwei großen flaschen


Dann wirds auf jeden Fall sehr eng zwischen der Flasche am Unterrohr und den Dämpfer. Aber für Gr. M bin ich auch zuversichtlich, Gr. S kann mir ja auch egal sein.


----------



## Berschbobb (25. Juni 2018)

immer diese nach mir die sintflut denkweise  Das bike wird auf jedenfall der absolute hammer


----------



## kabe1973 (25. Juni 2018)

Nur noch einmal schlafen!


----------



## kleinerblaumann (25. Juni 2018)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> immer diese nach mir die sintflut denkweise  Das bike wird auf jedenfall der absolute hammer


Wenn ich es beeinflussen könnte...


----------



## Sauron1977 (26. Juni 2018)

Is online:

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/lux/


----------



## Bergziege09 (26. Juni 2018)

Preise sind fair- aber weshalb da ne 34er fox und eine Variostütze ab Werk drin sind
Da hätte man locker 500g rausholen können- so muss man noch mehr umbauen


----------



## Bergziege09 (26. Juni 2018)

Doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanagehtno (26. Juni 2018)

Extrem interessanter Einstieg um 2600€. Coole Farben und mit ner Reba und 1x12 ein super Paket wie ich finde. Die Räder sind schwer aber in der Liga sicher vertretbar...
Mal erste Berichte abwarten... Bin aber positiv überrascht.


----------



## kohlerm (26. Juni 2018)

Habe schon bestellt  SRAM mit grip shift ?! Gripshift hatten wir auch schon mal in den 90ern, also was solls ;-)


----------



## Lateralus (26. Juni 2018)

Ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen SL und SLX bekannt?


----------



## Bergziege09 (26. Juni 2018)

Laut Bikeradar:

CF SL: 1.852g
CF SLX: 1.662g 

Jeweils Größe M


----------



## kohlerm (26. Juni 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen SL und SLX bekannt?


Guter Punkt. Wobei das SLX so jenseits meiner Preisliga ist dass für mich diese Frage nicht so relevant is. 
Habe bei anderen Modellen mal was von 200-300gr gelesen.


----------



## kohlerm (26. Juni 2018)

Bergziege09 schrieb:


> Laut Bikeradar:
> 
> CF SL: 1.852g
> CF SLX: 1.662g
> ...


Ah danke, lag ich nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Lateralus (26. Juni 2018)

Dann ist das Einstiegsmodell für 2600 ja ein Knaller. Parts um bauen auf mein Jealous und dessen Parts ans Lux. Wow, mal rechnen gehen


----------



## chicken07 (26. Juni 2018)

Schönes Rad, schöne Farben. Finde es allerdings schade, dass sie den leichten und mit „Quixle“-Steckachse und 100 mm-Gabel ausgestatteten SLX-Rahmen nur in den beiden Top-Modellen ab EUR 5.600,- verbauen. Die Mehrzahl wird diese beiden Räder wohl nicht kaufen. Und der SLX-Rahmen alleine ist für EUR 2.500,- auch nicht wirklich attraktiv...


----------



## oanagehtno (26. Juni 2018)

Ich find die neue Strategie sehr gut: SLX nur im absoluten Hochpreissegment, dafür aber die SL Varianten preislich sehr aggressiv in einem Paket bei dem es kaum was zu meckern gibt.  2016/2017 hat mich Canyon z.B. vergrault, als der Lux Einstieg bei glaube ich 3300€ für nen 2-fach XT/SLX Mix lag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. Juni 2018)

Ein SL-Rahmen wäre klasse gewesen, dann würde nur niemand mehr den SLX kaufen, vermute ich.


----------



## cristox (26. Juni 2018)

Wo ist deren verdammtes Problem, jede Farbe für jedes Modell anzubieten.
Das mit dem bunten Dekor ist schon hübsch, aber ich stehe nicht so auf SRAM.
Soviel zum Thema "Form follows function".


----------



## Lateralus (26. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Wo ist deren verdammtes Problem, jede Farbe für jedes Modell anzubieten.
> Das mit dem bunten Dekor ist schon hübsch, aber ich stehe nicht so auf SRAM.
> Soviel zum Thema "Form follows function".



Stimmt, gibt ja auch jede Farbe bei jedem Modell bei jedem anderen Hersteller. Oooooder????


----------



## Ministry87 (26. Juni 2018)

Insgesamt finde ich das Ding schon echt gut!

Es rückt aber schon sehr nahe an das Neuron ran... -10mm Federweg vorn und hinten (als SL). Außer 1kg weniger Gewicht bleibt ja dann nur die Geo als großes Unterscheidungsmerkmal... Sportlich vs. etwas bequemer...

Was wird dann aus dem Neuron? Ob da was neues kommt?
Ein Carbon-Neuron würde ja dann wiederrum im Lux-Bereich wildern...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ministry87 (26. Juni 2018)

cristox schrieb:


> Wo ist deren verdammtes Problem, jede Farbe für jedes Modell anzubieten.
> Das mit dem bunten Dekor ist schon hübsch, aber ich stehe nicht so auf SRAM.
> Soviel zum Thema "Form follows function".




Finde ich auch blöd... Das 7.0 mit Fox und Shimano-Kram wäre mit dem "bunten schwarz" auch mein Favorit...
Auch wenn die 11-46 direkt raus müsste...


----------



## Burni (26. Juni 2018)

Wird Zeit, dass die M8100 vorgestellt wird. Dann hätte das 7.0 auch eine adäquate Schaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. Juni 2018)

Ein schönes rot, würde aber m.E. mit schwarzem Schriftzug noch etwas mehr hermachen.


----------



## xe4500 (26. Juni 2018)

Das 7.0 ist genau wie ich es mir erhofft habe, DT Swiss, Shimano XT und schwarz mit weiß. Preis passt für mich auch. Bestellt.


----------



## seiman07 (26. Juni 2018)

Hi, ich überlege seit ein par tagen mir das Spectral al 6.0 zu kaufen. Jetzt interessiert mich aber wie und wann man das ex Modell bekommt, wann wird das bei Canyon rausgebracht? Fg


----------



## mohlo (26. Juni 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Hi, ich überlege seit ein par tagen mir das Spectral al 6.0 zu kaufen. Jetzt interessiert mich aber wie und wann man das ex Modell bekommt, wann wird das bei Canyon rausgebracht? Fg


----------



## seiman07 (27. Juni 2018)

Danke Mohlo, aber ich meinte ja explizit die EX version oder hat das keine Bedeutung?
Verstehe das irgendwie nicht ganz


----------



## mohlo (27. Juni 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Danke Mohlo, aber ich meinte ja explizit die EX version oder hat das keine Bedeutung?
> Verstehe das irgendwie nicht ganz


EX war/ist nach meinem Verständis immer die Variante mit 1x11 bzw. 1x12 Sxhaltung.


----------



## cystix (27. Juni 2018)

Das neue LUX finde ich genial von der Form her. Da ich mir dieses Jahr ein Fully kaufen wollte und ich insgeheim schon ein wenig auf Canyon stehe, dazu eins mit der Option für 2 Flaschenhalter haben will, ist das natürlich ziemlich cool.
Ich kenne mich nicht ganz so gut mit der ganzen Technik aus und wollte euch mal Fragen was für mich "ausreichend" ist.

Ich fahre regelmäßig MTB bei mir in der Region (Nordhessen) wir haben ziemlich viele kleine Berge mit steilen Rampen und sehr schöne Trails. Überwiegen bin ich auf Schotter und Waldboden unterwegs und fahre unter der Woche so 20km Runden (ca. 400-500 Höhenmeter) und am Wochenende maximal bis zu 40-50km. Das deckt sage ich mal 90% des Einsatzgebietes ab, also alles nicht so wild. Ich fahre noch ein 8 Jahre altes Canyon Grand Canyon AL. Da ich selbst mit 1,93m nicht ganz so klein bin will ich gerne auf die 29" Reifen umsteigen und bei der Gelegenheit mir ein Fully zulegen. Das Hardtail wird weiterhin für Bikejöring benutzt werden aber dann brauch ich nicht immer das Fahrrad umzubauen.

Wenn man die 6.0, 7.0 und 8.0 Varianten des Lux mal nimmt und für mein Anwendungsgebiet betrachtet würde ich gerne mal wissen welchen Unterschied ich bei der Federung und der Schaltung wirklich habe? Grade bei den steilen Rampen habe ich mit der 1x11 von Shimano bei dem 7.0 etwas Angst weil ich da doch vllt nicht fit genug für bin. Wieviel schlechter ist die Eagle NX und die RockShox Federung vom 6.0? Und ist die X01er und die bessere RockShox zur Fox die 800 Euro Aufpreis wert zum 8.0? 

Ich kann mir die Sachen immer nicht in Relation zu einander vorstellen, deshalb wäre ich für euren Rat dankbar 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zscs (27. Juni 2018)

it is not clear to me; has the new Lux CF frame 12x148 BOOST spacing or Canyon kept the 'old standard' 12x142?


----------



## Velo-X (27. Juni 2018)

zscs schrieb:


> it is not clear to me; has the new Lux CF frame 12x148 BOOST spacing or Canyon kept the 'old standard' 12x142?


...but it´s clear to see/read...on the canyon website:


----------



## Lateralus (27. Juni 2018)

cystix schrieb:


> Das neue LUX finde ich genial von der Form her. Da ich mir dieses Jahr ein Fully kaufen wollte und ich insgeheim schon ein wenig auf Canyon stehe, dazu eins mit der Option für 2 Flaschenhalter haben will, ist das natürlich ziemlich cool.
> Ich kenne mich nicht ganz so gut mit der ganzen Technik aus und wollte euch mal Fragen was für mich "ausreichend" ist.
> 
> Ich fahre regelmäßig MTB bei mir in der Region (Nordhessen) wir haben ziemlich viele kleine Berge mit steilen Rampen und sehr schöne Trails. Überwiegen bin ich auf Schotter und Waldboden unterwegs und fahre unter der Woche so 20km Runden (ca. 400-500 Höhenmeter) und am Wochenende maximal bis zu 40-50km. Das deckt sage ich mal 90% des Einsatzgebietes ab, also alles nicht so wild. Ich fahre noch ein 8 Jahre altes Canyon Grand Canyon AL. Da ich selbst mit 1,93m nicht ganz so klein bin will ich gerne auf die 29" Reifen umsteigen und bei der Gelegenheit mir ein Fully zulegen. Das Hardtail wird weiterhin für Bikejöring benutzt werden aber dann brauch ich nicht immer das Fahrrad umzubauen.
> ...



Würde das 8.0 nehmen als einziges Bike. Leichterer Laufradsatz, leichtere Komponenten, bessere Schaltung, bessere Bremsen, eine Dropperpost (die man evtl auch wieder verkaufen kann bei fehlendem Bedarf und so der Mehrpreis noch geringer ausfällt!), bessere Federungskomponenten. Und all das für 800 €.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (27. Juni 2018)

cystix schrieb:


> Das neue LUX finde ich genial von der Form her. Da ich mir dieses Jahr ein Fully kaufen wollte und ich insgeheim schon ein wenig auf Canyon stehe, dazu eins mit der Option für 2 Flaschenhalter haben will, ist das natürlich ziemlich cool.
> Ich kenne mich nicht ganz so gut mit der ganzen Technik aus und wollte euch mal Fragen was für mich "ausreichend" ist.
> 
> Ich fahre regelmäßig MTB bei mir in der Region (Nordhessen) wir haben ziemlich viele kleine Berge mit steilen Rampen und sehr schöne Trails. Überwiegen bin ich auf Schotter und Waldboden unterwegs und fahre unter der Woche so 20km Runden (ca. 400-500 Höhenmeter) und am Wochenende maximal bis zu 40-50km. Das deckt sage ich mal 90% des Einsatzgebietes ab, also alles nicht so wild. Ich fahre noch ein 8 Jahre altes Canyon Grand Canyon AL. Da ich selbst mit 1,93m nicht ganz so klein bin will ich gerne auf die 29" Reifen umsteigen und bei der Gelegenheit mir ein Fully zulegen. Das Hardtail wird weiterhin für Bikejöring benutzt werden aber dann brauch ich nicht immer das Fahrrad umzubauen.
> ...


Die NX Eagle ist so nagelneu, dass dir kaum jemand Erfahrungswerte geben kann. Die Tests/1. Eindrücke lassen nicht darauf schließen, dass die nicht für dich vollkommen ausreicht. Die Reba ist seit Jahren beliebt und bekannt (Preis-Leistung top). Auch hier wird es vollkommen ausreichen. Mehr ausgeben als die 2.600€ für das 6.0 wird für dich meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig sein. Mehr ausgeben geht immer, ist aber bei dir (bei mir zB auch) bei diesem Bike nicht nötig.

VG


----------



## kohlerm (27. Juni 2018)

cystix schrieb:


> Das neue LUX finde ich genial von der Form her. Da ich mir dieses Jahr ein Fully kaufen wollte und ich insgeheim schon ein wenig auf Canyon stehe, dazu eins mit der Option für 2 Flaschenhalter haben will, ist das natürlich ziemlich cool.
> Ich kenne mich nicht ganz so gut mit der ganzen Technik aus und wollte euch mal Fragen was für mich "ausreichend" ist.
> 
> Ich fahre regelmäßig MTB bei mir in der Region (Nordhessen) wir haben ziemlich viele kleine Berge mit steilen Rampen und sehr schöne Trails. Überwiegen bin ich auf Schotter und Waldboden unterwegs und fahre unter der Woche so 20km Runden (ca. 400-500 Höhenmeter) und am Wochenende maximal bis zu 40-50km. Das deckt sage ich mal 90% des Einsatzgebietes ab, also alles nicht so wild. Ich fahre noch ein 8 Jahre altes Canyon Grand Canyon AL. Da ich selbst mit 1,93m nicht ganz so klein bin will ich gerne auf die 29" Reifen umsteigen und bei der Gelegenheit mir ein Fully zulegen. Das Hardtail wird weiterhin für Bikejöring benutzt werden aber dann brauch ich nicht immer das Fahrrad umzubauen.
> ...


Hi,
Meine Anforderungen sind ähnlich, Pfälzer Wald unter der Woche Wenig Zeit am Wochenende auch 40-60km 800-1000 Höhenmeter, kein Bikepark
Bin auch schon mal ein 29er Cannondale mit 100mm gefahren, fand ich sehr gut für den Einsatzbereich. Alle 2 Jahre mache ich derzeit eine Alpentour und dafür würde mir 11fach nicht reichen. Eventuell wuerde ich mir für die Alpen auch noch ein kleineres Blatt vorne drauf machen.
Von daher habe ich mich für das X01er entschieden, war mehr als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte (ne GX gibts ja nicht :-( ).
Die NX ist halt deutlich schwerer halbes Kilo oder so. ausserdem ist an dem NX Bike keine versenkbare Sattelstütze dran (nice to have), und die Laufräder sind wohl schwerer(mag ich überhaupt nicht).


----------



## kohlerm (27. Juni 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Hi,
> Meine Anforderungen sind ähnlich, Pfälzer Wald unter der Woche Wenig Zeit am Wochenende auch 40-60km 800-1000 Höhenmeter, kein Bikepark
> Bin auch schon mal ein 29er Cannondale mit 100mm gefahren, fand ich sehr gut für den Einsatzbereich. Alle 2 Jahre mache ich derzeit eine Alpentour und dafür würde mir 11fach nicht reichen. Eventuell wuerde ich mir für die Alpen auch noch ein kleineres Blatt vorne drauf machen.
> Von daher habe ich mich für das X01er entschieden, war mehr als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte (ne GX gibts ja nicht :-( ).
> Die NX ist halt deutlich schwerer halbes Kilo oder so. ausserdem ist an dem NX Bike keine versenkbare Sattelstütze dran (nice to have), und die Laufräder sind wohl schwerer(mag ich überhaupt nicht).



Ausserdem solltest du Bedenken das ein 29er ein leichtere Úbersetzung braucht als ein 26er(fahre noch ein Nerve). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere 15%-20%. Bei der letzten (mehrtägigen) Alpentour haben ein Mitfahrer etwas geflucht, weil er sich da mit seinem 29er etwas verrechnet hatte.


----------



## oanagehtno (27. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn das 6.0 wirklich ein Top Paket ist, würde ich, wenn 400€ nicht wirklich die entscheidende Rolle spielen, und das tun sie glaub auch nicht, wenn jemand in der Preisklasse kauft, auf jeden Fall zum 7.0 greifen. Ich mag einfach das sanftere Schalten der XT Gruppe im Vergleich zu SRAM... Außerdem sind die XT Bremsen absoluten P/L Referenz... Weiß nicht ob SRAM mittlerweile das gequietsche von seinen Bremsen im Griff hat - das war vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Thema. Fahre seither Shimano. 
Ob einem allerdings 34/46 im Gebirge mit einem 29er reicht, muss man selber wissen. Da wäre die NX mit 34/50 halt die sichere Wahl. Bei mir gehts in die andere Richtung - ich fahre XT 1x11 und mir ist 34/11 auf schnellen Passagen fast zu kurz.
Wegen dem Boost Mist werden die meisten ihre Bestandlsaufräder nicht mit rüber nehmen können, weshalb man auch lieber gleich zum 7.0 mit den etwas leichteren LR gehen kann. Dann kommt noch das etwas edlere Cockpit mit den Canyon Parts statt Iridium, was auch noch ein optisches Thema ist.
Fahrwerk ist Geschmackssache..
Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, wärs das 7.0.


----------



## kohlerm (27. Juni 2018)

Uh die Lieferzeit ist schon etwas grausam ca. 20.8 obwohl ich direkt Mittags bestellt habe. Hoffe nicht das liegt daran dass ich das Rad abhole.


----------



## Sauron1977 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich bin ja auch schon lange am Schauen nach nem neuen Bike, aber so richtig Entscheiden kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.
Einerseits ist das Spectral CF ganz cool, aber mir mit fast 14kg fahrfertig in L echt zu schwer. Auf der anderen Seite gibts jetzt das leichte Lux, aber in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter muss ich auch nicht mehr so gestreckt sitzen.
Ein Neuron CF wäre doch echt noch was: bisschen mehr Federweg als Lux, leichter als Spectral, komfortable Sitzposition. Klassisches Tourenbike halt mit Potential für Marathons und Alpencross.
Also Canyon, auf auf!


----------



## Sauron1977 (28. Juni 2018)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon lange am Schauen nach nem neuen Bike, aber so richtig Entscheiden kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.
> Einerseits ist das Spectral CF ganz cool, aber mir mit fast 14kg fahrfertig in L echt zu schwer. Auf der anderen Seite gibts jetzt das leichte Lux, aber in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter muss ich auch nicht mehr so gestreckt sitzen.
> Ein Neuron CF wäre doch echt noch was: bisschen mehr Federweg als Lux, leichter als Spectral, komfortable Sitzposition. Klassisches Tourenbike halt mit Potential für Marathons und Alpencross.
> Also Canyon, auf auf!



Nachtrag: Ich habe eben mal die Rahmengeometrien auf deren Internetseite verglichen. Wieso sind die Maße denn so annähernd ähnlich? Gerade Oberrohrlänge / Reach müssten doch bei einem Spectral viel kürzer sein als bei einem Lux? Oder sitzt man doch ähnlich auf Beiden? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## kohlerm (28. Juni 2018)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon lange am Schauen nach nem neuen Bike, aber so richtig Entscheiden kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.
> Einerseits ist das Spectral CF ganz cool, aber mir mit fast 14kg fahrfertig in L echt zu schwer. Auf der anderen Seite gibts jetzt das leichte Lux, aber in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter muss ich auch nicht mehr so gestreckt sitzen.
> Ein Neuron CF wäre doch echt noch was: bisschen mehr Federweg als Lux, leichter als Spectral, komfortable Sitzposition. Klassisches Tourenbike halt mit Potential für Marathons und Alpencross.
> Also Canyon, auf auf!


das alte Lux war nicht wirklich unbequemer als mein altes Nerve. Ebenso das neuere Exceed. Von daher gehe ich davon aus dass die Geometrie nicht extrem sportlich ist.


----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2018)

Lux 110mm Federweg
Spectral 150mm Federweg

Aktuelles Neuron mit 120mm paßt da nicht mehr rein, ich rechne daher mit einem neuen 130mm Neuron, eventuell in Alu und Carbon Variante. Ich bin das Ghost AMR 29" mit 130mm gefahren, schnell bergauf und dennoch für Trails bis S2 ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohlerm (28. Juni 2018)

BTW, die Oberrohrllaenge beim aktuellen Neuron ist in XL laenger als die vom neuen Lux! Ist natuerlich die Frage wie gross der Unterschied zwischen  Sattelhoehe und lenkerhoehe ist.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (28. Juni 2018)

hübsch, das neue Lux... und ENDLICH mit Boost (nicht, dass ich den Unterschied spüren würde, aber so dauernd Probleme mit Laufrädern tauschen / nix kompatibel)…

WANN kommt das Exceed endlich mit Boost Hinterbau? Jemand?

@Canyon_Support any info?


----------



## ham81 (28. Juni 2018)

für mich wär's auch das 7.0. Allerdings ist mir die 11-46 etwas zu wenig für die Alpen. Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit gegen eine 11-50 zu tauschen ?


----------



## Juuro (28. Juni 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Uh die Lieferzeit ist schon etwas grausam ca. 20.8 obwohl ich direkt Mittags bestellt habe. Hoffe nicht das liegt daran dass ich das Rad abhole.


Ich hab gestern bestellt und mein Lieferzeitpunkt ist wie versprochen auch in der Rechnung beim 23. Juli. 
Habe aber nicht zur Abholung bestellt.


----------



## kohlerm (28. Juni 2018)

ham81 schrieb:


> für mich wär's auch das 7.0. Allerdings ist mir die 11-46 etwas zu wenig für die Alpen. Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit gegen eine 11-50 zu tauschen ?


Gibt's schon
https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2016/08/oneup-shark-umruestung-50-zaehne-an-einem-ritzel/

Gibt glaube ich noch andere Möglichkeiten aber in jedem Fall hast du da größere Sprünge drin. Und Garantie dürfte dahin sein


----------



## kohlerm (28. Juni 2018)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern bestellt und mein Lieferzeitpunkt ist wie versprochen auch in der Rechnung beim 23. Juli.
> Habe aber nicht zur Abholung bestellt.


Danke gut zu wissen! habe Canyon schon mal ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohlerm (29. Juni 2018)

habe mit Canyon telefoniert war wohl am Dienstag zu langsam, Lieferung tatsaechlich erst fruehestens am 20.8 :-(

Mittlerweile Ist der Liefertermin fuer das ATTACK BLACK 
LUX CF SL 8.0 PRO RACE in XL auch auf Mitte Oktober gerutscht ...


----------



## osi22 (29. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. den CF 6.0 Pro Race.
Die Canyon Website schreibt folgendes:
Zahnkranz SRAM PG-1230 Eagle, 12s

XD™ driver body
Abstufung: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-50
Da stimmt was nicht! Also entweder PG-1230 aber dann mit Abstufung 11-50 und ohne XD driver body oder XG-1275 und dann mit 10-50 Abstufung und XD.
Weiß jmd. was jetzt die Wahrheit ist?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Juni 2018)

osi22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. den CF 6.0 Pro Race.
> Die Canyon Website schreibt folgendes:
> Zahnkranz SRAM PG-1230 Eagle, 12s
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal Canyon fragen.


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juli 2018)

oanagehtno schrieb:


> Wegen dem Boost Mist werden die meisten ihre Bestandlsaufräder nicht mit rüber nehmen können, weshalb man auch lieber gleich zum 7.0 mit den etwas leichteren LR gehen kann.



Hi, es gibt Konversion kits von non bosst auf boost (nur n paar spacer) die offensichtlich problemlos funktionieren. Für geliebte Laufradsätze auf jeden Fall ne Option.


----------



## tomato007 (2. Juli 2018)

Die Geometrie des neuen Lux scheint nicht so extrem zu sein. In den neuen Bike Bravos tauchen schon erste Tests auf.
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## kohlerm (2. Juli 2018)

tomato007 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie des neuen Lux scheint nicht so extrem zu sein. IN den neuen Bkie Bravos tauchen schon erste Tests auf.
> Gruss,
> Thomas


Ja Bike magazin 08 Testsieger. Einziges Manko Lenkkopfsteifigkeit beim getesteten SLX ist mäßig. Einige andere sind da auch nicht besser.  Wundert mich etwas, bei der massiven Optik, Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das neue Spektral da  auch nicht so toll war. 
Vielleicht ist das aber nur beim superleichten SLX Rahmen so.


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Ja Bike magazin 08 Testsieger. Einziges Manko Lenkkopfsteifigkeit beim getesteten SLX ist mäßig. Einige andere sind da auch nicht besser.  Wundert mich etwas, bei der massiven Optik, Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das neue Spektral da  auch nicht so toll war.
> Vielleicht ist das aber nur beim superleichten SLX Rahmen so.


https://digital.bike-magazin.de/de/profiles/1669d931deeb/editions/a43d93cc5780532e6e7d/pages/page/29


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2018)

Frage an alle Canyon-Kenner - kann man damit rechnen, dass das neue Lux gegen Ende des Jahres im Rahmen irgendeiner Sale-Aktion gübstiger wird? Oder macht Canyon sowas mit gerade erschienenen Modellen nicht?


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Frage an alle Canyon-Kenner - kann man damit rechnen, dass das neue Lux gegen Ende des Jahres im Rahmen irgendeiner Sale-Aktion gübstiger wird? Oder macht Canyon sowas mit gerade erschienenen Modellen nicht?


Wohl kaum. Zumal das Einstiegsmodell mit 2.599 EUR jetzt schon sehr günstig ist.


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2018)

Früher, also die Eurobike noch öffentlich war und die Hersteller ihre neuen Bikes gleichzeitig vorstellten, gab es zuverlässig im August / September Rabatte bei allen Herstellern, um die Lager zu räumen.

Heute ist die Eurobike schon im July, nicht öffentlich, und jeder Hersteller stellt seine Bikes irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres vor, jeder wie er mag. Dadurch gibt es keinen definierten Zeitpunkt mehr, wann ein Bike reduziert werden könnte.

Bei Canyon wurde jetzt das LUX 2019 vorgestellt. Auch die Inflite Räder sind bereits 2019er Modelle. Da wird es vermutlich Ende 2018 (so wie bisher) kein Rabatt geben. Somit heißt es warten bis Mitte / Ende 2019.

Es gibt natürlich immer Gründe, wie die TdF, den Giro oder ein Weltcup um etwas zu reduzieren. Aber da muß man eben regelmäßig reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohlerm (2. Juli 2018)

das Inflite CF  SLX kam im August 17 raus Ende  Februar gabs darauf Rabatt. Viel Rabatt gibt es meist eh nicht ausser bei den High end Modellen.
Kommt auch drauf an welches Lux du willst. Manche Varianten sind schon bis November ausverkauft.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Juli 2018)

Das hilft, danke.


kohlerm schrieb:


> das Inflite CF  SLX kam im August 17 raus Ende  Februar gabs darauf Rabatt. Viel Rabatt gibt es meist eh nicht ausser bei den High end Modellen.
> Kommt auch drauf an welches Lux du willst. Manche Varianten sind schon bis November ausverkauft.


----------



## Marc19 (4. Juli 2018)

kohlerm schrieb:


> Ja Bike magazin 08 Testsieger. Einziges Manko *Lenkkopfsteifigkeit* beim getesteten SLX ist mäßig. Einige andere sind da auch nicht besser.  Wundert mich etwas, bei der massiven Optik, Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das neue Spektral da  auch nicht so toll war.
> Vielleicht ist das aber nur beim superleichten SLX Rahmen so.



Finde das Rad auch sehr geil....!

Als ich in der bike das mit der steifigkeit gelesen habe, war ich etwas verwundert....

Scalpel (fahre ich derzeit) 47Nm/mm
Lux 35Nm/mm ist schon ein Unterschied


----------



## Strike Limited (4. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten das Lux gekauft.
Ich versuche objektiv zu bleiben.
Das neue ist optisch vollkommen unscheinbar.D
An dem alten Modell finde ich die Rahmenform, insbesonders das Unterrohr der Hammer.
In Verbindung mit der RS RS1  eine unglaublich coole Optik.
Ich habe zwar mit der oldschool Kabelverlegung ein Dorn im Auge, aber ansonsten gefällt mir das alte besser.
Das Gewicht ist bei dem Neuen weitaus besser, dafür hat man ein 0815 Bike.
Bin froh, das alte noch gekauft zu haben. 
P.S.: ich habe auf meinen xl-rahmen nen 70er vorbau nachträglich drauf gemacht, weil der standard-vorbau von
der länge gar nicht ging!


----------



## mohlo (5. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich finde das 2018er Lux geradezu altbacken. Das Design ist im Prinzip seit dem 2013er Nerve AM/CF gleich geblieben. Die RS RS1 fand ich immer schon grenzwertig und ich bin froh, dass diese beim 2019er Lux vollständig gestrichen wurde. Das neue Lux hat endlich ein sportliches Aussehen und eine sehr schöne Rahmenform. Dazu noch die filigrane Dämpferanlenkung und das flache Oberrohr - was will man mehr!?

Lux 2018






Lux 2019


----------



## chicken07 (6. Juli 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Frage an alle Canyon-Kenner - kann man damit rechnen, dass das neue Lux gegen Ende des Jahres im Rahmen irgendeiner Sale-Aktion gübstiger wird? Oder macht Canyon sowas mit gerade erschienenen Modellen nicht?



Ich habe mich, als das Exceed noch ziemlich neu auf dem Markt war, extrem gewundert/geärgert, dass das von mir zwei Monate zuvor gekaufte Modell auf einmal in einer Rabattaktion mehrere hundert Euro günstiger zu haben war, und mir damals geschworen, bei Canyon nie wieder ein Rad zum "Normalpreis" zu kaufen...


----------



## oanagehtno (7. Juli 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich, als das Exceed noch ziemlich neu auf dem Markt war, extrem gewundert/geärgert, dass das von mir zwei Monate zuvor gekaufte Modell auf einmal in einer Rabattaktion mehrere hundert Euro günstiger zu haben war, und mir damals geschworen, bei Canyon nie wieder ein Rad zum "Normalpreis" zu kaufen...


Daran kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Und in der Folgesaison sind die Preise für das Exceed CF SLX dann explodiert... Drum würde ich, wenn man das neue Lux in Betracht zieht, noch dieses Modelljahr zuschlagen... Könnten recht schnell ausverkauft sein und nächste Saison wirds dann 10-20% teurer...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Juli 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> https://digital.bike-magazin.de/de/profiles/1669d931deeb/editions/a43d93cc5780532e6e7d/pages/page/29


Schade, dass das neue Orbea bei dem Test nicht dabei war.


----------



## carasc (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich bekomme für das Lux als Größenempfehlung eine S bei 174/82 für das spectral war bzw. ist es eine M. Wie kommt das bzw wie steht ihr dazu? Mit der m Komm ich drzeide auf dem spectral wirklich gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (7. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube jemand sollte mal ein eindeutigen Lux Thread eröffnen, oder?


----------



## mohlo (7. Juli 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Ich glaube jemand sollte mal ein eindeutigen Lux Thread eröffnen, oder?


Sehr gute Idee! Hier lang geht's:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019.874522/


----------



## kabe1973 (7. Juli 2018)

carasc schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bekomme für das Lux als Größenempfehlung eine S bei 174/82 für das spectral war bzw. ist es eine M. Wie kommt das bzw wie steht ihr dazu? Mit der m Komm ich drzeide auf dem spectral wirklich gut zurecht.


Vermutlich wegen dem verlängerten REACH. Würde ein M nehmen und eventuell den Vorbau auf 60mm tauschen.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2018)

Fahr nach Koblenz zwecks Testfahrt. Ich tendiere bei 173/81 zum S. Vorm Bestellen nehme ich einen Tag Urlaub und fahr hin.


----------



## Marc19 (7. Juli 2018)

Haben die da die Lux Modelle schon da?

Lieferbar sind manche ja erst Ende des Jahres


----------



## mohlo (7. Juli 2018)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Haben die da die Lux Modelle schon da?
> 
> Lieferbar sind manche ja erst Ende des Jahres


Bisher ist ein SL 7.0 Race in S als Testbike im Showroom vorhanden: https://www.canyon.com/shop/showroom-testbikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2018)

Habe parallel per Mail und Telefon gefragt. Beide Aussagen gleich: alle Größen verfügbar.


----------



## Marc19 (7. Juli 2018)

In Koblenz zum probefahren?


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2018)

Jup. Überlege daher auch, Dienstag hinzufahren.


----------



## Marc19 (7. Juli 2018)

Cool

Wäre nett, wenn du dann paar Zeilen schreiben würdest


----------



## mohlo (7. Juli 2018)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn du dann paar Zeilen schreiben würdest


Gerne dann in diesem Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019.874522/


----------



## Lateralus (8. Juli 2018)

Jup, ich würde direkt Lux, Exceed und das Endurace testen. Wenn man schon mal da ist zwecks Größenbestimmung. So weiss ich dann immer, was passt, wenn es etwas im Sale oder so gibt. Wenn ich fahre, nehme ich auch meine Park Tool Hängewaage mit.


----------



## canyonRomsdal (20. Juli 2018)

Is das hier ein altes spectral? Find das Sitzrohr einbisschen länger als die 2015/16/17 Spectrale.


----------



## Mibra (20. Juli 2018)

Ne der Dämpfer ist ja unten, evtl das nächste Strive.


----------



## canyonRomsdal (20. Juli 2018)

Ja, der dämfer war ja unten an den alten spectral. Dachte auch dran neues strive.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Juli 2018)

canyonRomsdal schrieb:


> Is das hier ein altes spectral? Find das Sitzrohr einbisschen länger als die 2015/16/17 Spectrale.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754243



Ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt, es handelt sich um das aktuelle Strive. Ich kann da zumindest keine Unterschiede zum bestehenden Modell entdecken. Es hat ja sogar noch ganz old-school die Kefü unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonRomsdal (20. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt, es handelt sich um das aktuelle Strive. Ich kann da zumindest keine Unterschiede zum bestehenden Modell entdecken. Es hat ja sogar noch ganz old-school die Kefü unten.



Siehe beim sitzrohr, kein quertube oder was es heist. Der Strive hatt ein solches quertube jetzt, aber das rad am bild hatt das nicht.


----------



## Mibra (20. Juli 2018)

Ja beim Sitzrohr sieht es sehr nach der neuen Canyon Formensprache aus, der Rest ist dem aktuellen aber schon sehr ähnlich. Das in 29 mit 160 und Shapeshifter und es wäre auf der Liste für nächstes Jahr ;-)

Wo kommt das Bild her?


----------



## canyonRomsdal (20. Juli 2018)

Mibra schrieb:


> Ja beim Sitzrohr sieht es sehr nach der neuen Canyon Formensprache aus, der Rest ist dem aktuellen aber schon sehr ähnlich. Das in 29 mit 160 und Shapeshifter und es wäre auf der Liste für nächstes Jahr ;-)
> 
> Wo kommt das Bild her?


----------



## US1982 (21. Juli 2018)

Das ist doch das alte Spectral CF.


----------



## canyonRomsdal (21. Juli 2018)

US1982 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das alte Spectral CF.



Dachte ich auch, bis ich das Sitzrohr gesehen habe, dass ist höher/länger als die Spectrale.


----------



## write-only (21. Juli 2018)

Ich seh da jetzt keinen unterschied am Sitzrohr, das war bei alten doch auch schon so lang...


----------



## canyonRomsdal (21. Juli 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Ich seh da jetzt keinen unterschied am Sitzrohr, das war bei alten doch auch schon so lang...



Aha, hast du ganz recht, case closed.


----------



## chris1982 (22. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand Infos ob das Canyon Neuron auch bald im neuen Design (ähnlich Canyon Lux oder Spectral) erscheinen wird? Das Neuron AL 9.0 in Größe L ist z.B. zurzeit "Ausverkauft".


----------



## el martn (22. Juli 2018)

Überleg mal, wie lange gibt es den Rahmen?

Er wird fast der Dienstälteste im Portfolio sein....

Ironie an

Also wird Zeit! Er ist ja überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar! 

Unmögliche Geo!
Keine neusten Standards 

Ein Wunder, dass man überhaupt noch zu Bäcker kommt....

Ironie aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Juli 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Überleg mal, wie lange gibt es den Rahmen?
> 
> Er wird fast der Dienstälteste im Portfolio sein....
> 
> ...


Er fragt ja ob jemand Infos hat. 
Ins Blaue hinein spekulieren wird er, vermutlich, selbst können.


----------



## Rick7 (23. Juli 2018)

naja blöd daher reden ist halt einfacher als mit Fakten kommen 
Mich würde es auch interessieren wann das neue strive kommt.


----------



## mohlo (23. Juli 2018)

Der aktuelle NEURON-Rahmen ist aus 2017. Ich gehe davon aus, das vorerst das 2015er-STRIVE ein Update bekommt.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Der aktuelle NEURON-Rahmen ist aus 2017. Ich gehe davon aus, das vorerst das 2015er-STRIVE ein Update bekommt.



Gab es ein Geo update von Nerve nach Neuron oder war es nur die Namensänderung ? Hast Du mal die Geo Tabelle verglichen ?


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube, es gab ein kleines Geo Update bei der Umstellung von Nerve auf Neuron. Es sieht zumindest rein optisch von außen betrachtet so aus... die Geo Tabelle hab ich jetzt nicht verglichen.
Ich hoffe, es wird bald eine neue Version kommen, da es sich beim Neuron bzw. Nerve ja auch um Canyons erfolgreichstes MTB der letzten Jahre handelt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der Federweg sich vorne wie hinten um je 1cm vergrößert, um es zwischen LUX und Spectral zu platzieren. Und natürlich als 29er... Damit wäre es zumindest für mich perfekt


----------



## Crank92 (30. Juli 2018)

Denkt ihr das, dass Exceed ein Update bekommt oder nur neue Parts 2019?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (6. August 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Der aktuelle NEURON-Rahmen ist aus 2017. Ich gehe davon aus, das vorerst das 2015er-STRIVE ein Update bekommt.


Jo, denke ich auch! Wird aber ehrlich gesagt auch mal Zeit....
Auch das Sender bräuchte mal ein Upgrade auf metrische Dämpfer.....
Das ist ja fast schon peinlich, dass das World Cup Team einem Adapter und eine spezielle Dämpferumleknung braucht um einen metrischen Dämpfer zu montieren


----------



## Kaimen75 (17. August 2018)

So, das Rad ist montiert und gewogen. Direkt aus dem Karton wiegt es 10,32 kg in Größe L.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2018)

300gr mehr als angegeben. Naja.Gerade noch im Rahmen.


----------



## mohlo (17. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> 300gr mehr als angegeben. Naja.Gerade noch im Rahmen.


300 Gramm mehr für den L-Rahmen. Gewogen wird ja immer die Größe M.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2018)

Pro Rahmengröße ca. 150gr mehr. Der Rest ist Marketingtoleranz um niedrigere Werte auf der Homepage angeben zu können. Daher gerade noch o.k.


----------



## Kaimen75 (17. August 2018)

Ich bin jedenfalls erstmal zufrieden. Morgen mal den Rest in Ruhe einstellen und dann mal gucken wie es sich beim fahren so macht...


----------



## Kaimen75 (17. August 2018)




----------



## filiale (28. August 2018)

Das Sparbuch hat gerade wieder bei einzelnen Modellen angefangen...


----------



## serious0812 (28. August 2018)

Yep, da werde ich doch gleich zuschlagen!
Mein Wunschrad für 2019, EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE TEAM, um 500 EUR reduziert 
Oder sollte ich noch länger warten, ist da noch mehr drin?
(Sorry, ich bin eigentlich ansonsten nicht so gierig)


----------



## filiale (28. August 2018)

Ich hätte Lust auf das Exceed CF SLX 9.0 SL, aber der LRS ist zu schwer mit 1570gr und die Kaschima Gabel erhöht den Preis auch nur unnötig. Da gefällt mir das Konzept irgendwie nicht. Nur teuer und kein Vorteil. Aber ich will 2fach und nicht noch Geld reinstecken müssen  Mal schauen was es 2019 gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. August 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Yep, da werde ich doch gleich zuschlagen!
> Mein Wunschrad für 2019, EXCEED CF SLX 9.0 PRO RACE TEAM, um 500 EUR reduziert
> Oder sollte ich noch länger warten, ist da noch mehr drin?
> (Sorry, ich bin eigentlich ansonsten nicht so gierig)



Eventuell, sofern Du eine besondere Größe benötigst die seltener verkauft wird (S oder XL), kannst Du später nochmal 100-200 Euro sparen. Aber wenn Du Pech hast ist dann Deine Größe weg.


----------



## serious0812 (28. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust auf das Exceed CF SLX 9.0 SL, aber der LRS ist zu schwer mit 1570gr und die Kaschima Gabel erhöht den Preis auch nur unnötig. Da gefällt mir das Konzept irgendwie nicht. Nur teuer und kein Vorteil. Aber ich will 2fach und nicht noch Geld reinstecken müssen  Mal schauen was es 2019 gibt.


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du schaust, aber ich sehe da eine Fox Gabel?


----------



## filiale (28. August 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du schaust, aber ich sehe da eine Fox Gabel?



Fox Gabel mit Kashima Beschichtung. Korrekt.


----------



## fauXpa5 (28. August 2018)

Kaimen75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 763750 Anhang anzeigen 763751


Meine Fresse ist das ein schönes Rad. Jetzt bitte noch ein 2019er Neuron in der Optik, mit ca. 130mm und 29 Zoll. Dann ist es um mich geschehen.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ist das ein schönes Rad. Jetzt bitte noch ein 2019er Neuron in der Optik, mit ca. 130mm und 29 Zoll. Dann ist es um mich geschehen.



da bin ich bei dir !


----------



## Frodijak (29. August 2018)

…


----------



## jr.tobi87 (29. August 2018)

5% bei dem einen Strive das mich interessieren würde.

Da hätte ich mir mehr erhofft. Schade.


----------



## swissdom (29. August 2018)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> 5% bei dem einen Strive das mich interessieren würde.
> 
> Da hätte ich mir mehr erhofft. Schade.



Dann Kauf dir ein Rad im Einzelhandel, Zahl das doppelte und freu dich über 30% Rabatt


----------

